# News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel



## FlorianStangl (16. April 2010)

*News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,745280


----------



## fliger5 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

für alle die sowieso denken sie können keinen key ergattern und möchten das spiel dennoch ausprobieren. es gibt auch "andere" quellen um an das spiel zu kommen  (beta kostet ja nix, von daher eigtl nix illegales, ist halt nur SP)


----------



## benjoking (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im 26ten Jahrhundert kloppen sich Zerg, Protoss und Terraner um die Vorherschaft im Universum


----------



## Goldbaersche (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@fliger5: WTF?!?!
@Gewinnspiel: IN Starcraft II geht es um böse Zerg, deren Chefin mal n Mensch war, die nun die MEnschen ausrotten wollen.
@Gewinnspiel: 20 Wörter sin viel zu wenig!!!!


----------



## morfois (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erdenmännchen, Hightechmonster und Schleimscheißer setzen ihre Prügelei fort. Währenddessen versucht Kerrigan immernoch - den überaus fruchtbaren - Raynor ins Bett zu bekommen!


----------



## maxilink (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Er, Mitte 30, alkoholabhängig sucht schleimiges Alienwesen für eine Diskussionsrunde mit Konfliktpotential"


----------



## Gunhead1234 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 1 mit fast neuer Grafik xD


----------



## Olaran (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eine Wiedergeburt von Kerrigian, eine ruhmreiche Schlacht für Jim Raynor, eine wahnsinniger Arcturus Mengsk und massenweise Zerg.


----------



## Avenger (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blaue Maxerl kämpfen gegen rote Viecher und versuchen sich umzubringen


----------



## Excelsion (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Säufer Jim Raynor führt Terraner in Kampf gegen andere Terraner, Zerg, Protoss und was ihm sonst vor die flinte läuft


----------



## deinHeimvater (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen kämpfen um Vorherrschaft der Galaxie, Raynor tritt Ärsche, Zerg zergen Ärsche Protoss bestrahlen Ärsche!


----------



## daviscooper (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krabbeltiere, Humanoide Aliens mit glühende Augen und  Menschen in fliegenden Gebäuden kämpfen in der Galaxie ums Überleben.


----------



## kaano (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Weltraumalkohol stellen sich Jim Raynor allerlei Widersacher in den Weg.


----------



## Pestilence (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

*pew* *pew* Bumbum, Krach. Gewonnen.


----------



## Zocker4ever (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Buntes Gewusel um 2 bunte Ressourcen.


----------



## NuclearDeath (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während Zerge mit Protoss streiten, Terraner in Konflikt reingleiten. Terraner sich mit Protoss verbünden und den Zerg den Arsch anzünden.


----------



## Grownz (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Arcturus Mengsk und James Raynor geben sich ein trautes Stelldichein mit Artanis zum gemeinsamen Kampf gegen Kerrigan und Daggoth.


----------



## XRyzerX (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor hält sich für Chuck Norris und versucht Zerg und Protoss mit Terranern und Roundhouse-Kicks zu besiegen


----------



## calathes (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Parteien mit Zoff(Terraner, Protoss und Zerg). Doch dann kommt Papa(Zel´Naga) und haut auf sie droff.


----------



## schei (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen kämpfen in einer Galaxy um die " Weltherschaft"


----------



## sicksen (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf zwischen Zerg, Protoss und Terranern geht in die zweite Runde. Spannender, schneller und schöner als je zuvor.


----------



## Shadow744 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Alle drei Konfliktparteien schließen Frieden und leben glücklich und zufrieden miteinander.


----------



## tobyte (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss, Zerg 
treffen sich auf einem Berg. 
Dort gibts ne wilde Schießerei 
und übrig bleibt nur Brei.


----------



## Firestorm696 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nachdem der erste Teil nach über 10 Jahren noch immer sehr beliebt im (vor allem koreanischen) E-Sport ist, bringt Blizzard jetzt den lange erwarteten zweiten Teil der Serie auf den Markt. Es hauptsächlich darum, die Galaxis von den alles verschlingenden Zerg zu befreien, wertvolle Ressourcensysteme zu erringen und die epische Geschichte des Terraners Jim Raynor fortzusetzen.


----------



## Wonneproppen (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es war einmal und ist wieder!!
Starcraft 2 kommt


----------



## ThoranJafar (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 das gleiche wie Starcraft 1. Aber noch besser.


----------



## tm1989 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es ist STARCRAFT, wofür braucht man 20 Worte?


----------



## EVOCrawler (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim traf Jack & Johnnie
und formten sich ein Pony.
sie betrachteten ihr Werk,
denn das Pony war ein Zerg!


----------



## riiva (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner stark, Protoss weise 
führt zusammen des Schicksals Reise, 
zu richten was durch Zerg zerstört,
ein Jeder wieder Frieden hört.


----------



## nonamenolife (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergische Horden suchen nach Fleisch.
Protoss Vernichter verzerren die Zeit.
Menschliche Helden mit wildem Gekreisch,
Verteidigen furchtlos Seele und Leib.


----------



## damnus (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wie mit Terra bunkern oder mit Zerg droppen

die Protoss einfach herzhaft verkloppen

die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt mit Starcraft 2.


----------



## sl4ppy (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Egal ob Terraner, Protoss oder Zerg,
geht's im Battle-net ans Werk,
schenkt mir einen Beta-Key,
dann schreie ich laut: "Yippieh"


----------



## Ragothy (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

_Es war ein mal ein Alkoholiker und seine Crew ..... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute._


----------



## Worrel (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor , halt die Stellung.
Oh, ein Zergling - Kerrigan wird stärker.
En Taro Adun.


----------



## PennyWiser (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg, fies ,gemein,
wollen Herrscher des Weltalls sein.
Terraner, Protoss, nicht lang reden,
stellen sich rasch dem Feind entgegen.


----------



## Joshi1988 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Unbeachtet dessen, dass StarCraft 2 mindestens 20 Seiten Lobeshymnen verdient hätte, versuche ich mich kurz zu fassen. "Hihaho I want StarCraft 2"


----------



## FGRaptor (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg. Terraner. Protoss. Krieg.


----------



## powerpill-pacman (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Für alle die keine Lust auf Orks und Elfen haben, die nicht wissen was ein Laserschert ist und denen egal ist welches "neue" Zusatzpaket es für die Sims1,2,3 gibt ist "Wings of Liberty" die alternative. 
Schnell, actionreich und schick anzusehen hauen sich Zerg, Terraner und Protoss Körperteile und Rohstoffe um die Ohren. Word!


----------



## Tidal (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das einzige was für den Terran wichtig ist :
Ob der Wall-In richtig steht, siehst du wenn der Ling durchgeht...


----------



## osman1990 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Evolution abgeschlossen! Die Königen der Klingen setzt ihren blutigen Feldzug fort. Seid ihr bereit euren Platz neben Jim Raynor einzunehmen?


----------



## Neelix8472 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Teraner wollen turteln,
Protoss wollen rushen,
So werden sie Zerg vernaschen.
Jubel Freude Wunderbar,
Wieder genug Zerg für alle da.


----------



## powerpill-pacman (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Keine Lust auf Sims, Orks oder Elfen?
Greifen Sie zu "Wings of Liberty"!
Jetzt mit mehr Zerg, Protoss und Terranern.


----------



## GothicJo3 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Natürlich geht es nur ums Gewinnen!
Doch anders als in anderen Star-Reihen ist das einzige Mittel die Kriegskunst.


----------



## Versus (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

It's about time!
Terraner. Zerg. Protoss.
Spielt vier Jahre nach Brood War.
Protagonist: Jim Raynor.
Best RTS Ever!


----------



## redevil (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg. Protoss, Terraner 
sie kommen, sie kämpfen,
sie schreihen, sie brechen,
Der Krieg fast vorbei......
plötzlich bekomm ich ein Key...........


----------



## txc265 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty. Aus einer kleinen Larve entsteht ein epischer Konflikt dreier zum tei laußerirdischer Rassen.


----------



## Silverpalm (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

StarCraftII: Episode I: Wings Of Liberty: Jim Raynor und die Terraner: Menschen, Zerg und Protoss im Weltall: Schlacht um Macht.


----------



## alterschwede93 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wo Terraner sich hinterm Wall verstecken,
Wo Protoss seine Soldaten verdecken,
Wo Zergs seine Larfen ausbrüten,
Ist Krieg nicht weit.


----------



## Meisiqs (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg überfallen unter der Führung der Klingenkönigen die Terraner. Protoss mischen sich ein und es kommt zum ultimativen Showdown.


----------



## NeroCor (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft2: *Konflikt der Rassen, kampf der Massen!*


----------



## Cornholio04 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

One man between the fronts.
Will he lead his race to victory?
The Answer comes, on the Wings of Liberty.


----------



## Minkh17 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nachd em BroodWar wurden die größten Schäden repariert, doch fernab von menschlichen Augen beginnen die Zerg geradeerst mit ihrer finalen Metamorphose.


----------



## Cralis (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 --- einfach doppelt so bombastisch und gewaltig wie Teil 1


----------



## Adamanthul (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Against the greatest enemy
the remnants of humanity,

disposed to pay the bloody fee
praying for the wings of liberty.


----------



## Eplesh (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Taktik,Action = Showdown der Superlative im kampf um die macht im Starcraft II universum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siggy1992 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

HAMMMMMMMEERRRRR geile Action wie im Erstenteil wäre geil...


----------



## acolyte (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg und Protoss schließen sich wegen ihrer gemeinsamen Vorfahren (die Xel'Naga) zusammen und nur Raynor kann sie noch aufhalten!


----------



## P35neo (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kampf um die existenzen der einzelnen rassen um Ultimativen Fight der Alles entscheidet!


----------



## Matrix2050 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Power, peace, freedom, war ... Only you can decide! We'll see who wins! Starcraft II will come to you


----------



## Thaifun (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor ist ein Supermann, ob er die Zerg und Protoss wohl
aufhalten kann?


----------



## Munchkin1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Epic Battle. Epic Rassen. Epic Grafik. Epic Sound. Epic Gameplay. <--- Die 10 Worte reichen um Starcraft zu beschreiben !!!


----------



## FriScho (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahren dominierte die Zerg Königin den Sektor. 
Jim Raynors Marines kämpfen erneut gegen die Herrschaft von Zerg und Protoss.


----------



## Anakin0173 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ob Nah oder Fern.Jimmy ist so fein und macht die Zerg und Protoss klein


----------



## Spanerek (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schlacht der mächte und Jim Raynors  steht im Mittelpunkt


----------



## Mfrogger (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft in 20 Wörtern zu beschreiben sind zu wenige deshalb benutze ich nur eins, Hammer


----------



## Adihash1337 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach etlichen Jahren Unterdrückung  und Peinigung stellen sich Raynor und seine Leute gegen das Regime. Werden sie gewinnen oder untergehen ?


----------



## Deathlife (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mengsks, Protoss,  Zerg ist einerlei, Raynor macht alles zu brei. Denn wegen seiner Liebe, bekommen alle hiebe.


----------



## Vandrox (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg und Protoss regierten lange genug ....
Doch nun ist es an der Zeit für die Mariens zurückzuschlagen!


----------



## Boehseronkel (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein alter Krieg zwischen drei Rassen die sich hassen!


----------



## SentryBot02 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan lacht, 
denn Zerg haben Macht,
Jim Raynor hält dagegen,
Und Protoss wollen ihr Erbe pflegen.
Wer wird bestehen?


----------



## ILGWS (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der galaktische Krieg zwischen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg geht in die nächste Runde. Wird sich Jim Raynor behaupten können?


----------



## sappiron (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg und Protoss schließen sich wegen ihrer gemeinsamen Vorfahren (die Xel'Naga) zusammen und nur Raynor kann sie noch aufhalten!

Protoss und Zerg verbünden sich, Raynor wird sie hoffentlich noch aufhalten können befor das ende nah steht!


----------



## Freak993 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor am Boden. Mengsk in Angst gehüllt. Protoss, untereinander zerstritten. Kerrigan in der Lage alles zu beenden, schweigt. Warum?


----------



## Mr-Rudeboy (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Interstellarer Konflikt endet mit einem Knall ! 
Darauf hin fährt Raynor mit seinem "Motorad" gen Sonnenuntergang


----------



## nudelwolga (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mengsks, Protoss und Zerg  kämpfen allein, aber dann kommt Raynor und heizt ihnen ein.


----------



## Hesro (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg und Terraner, drei mächtige Völker in einem Universum. Das Gleichgewicht beginnt sich zu verschieben. Wohin geht es ?


----------



## De-con (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner haben alte Relikte der Protoss gefunden und die Protoss wollen sie vernichten, es sind schräckliche Waffen! Zergs alles verschlingen!


----------



## Caitiff (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor hat ein legendäres Bierrezept aus der Cataclysmbeta geninjat und braucht nun Zergblut und Protosrüstungen um seine Sucht zu befriedigen


----------



## ZeroKewl (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

*- 2504
- drei verfeindete Rassen
- verschiedene Hintergründe
- unterschiedliche Terrains
- ewiger Krieg auf Leben und Tod
- Vorherrschaft im Universum
- Kontrolle überlebenswichtiger Ressourcen
*


----------



## Caitiff (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor hat ein legendäres Bierrezept aus der Cataclysmbeta geninjat und braucht nun Zergblut und Protosrüstungen um seine Sucht zu befriedigen


----------



## Took3r (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss und Terraner haben den Kampf ums nackte Überleben!!!


----------



## Caitiff (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

doppelt gemoppelt -.-"
doofer esl stream


----------



## Virus42 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Hybrid aus 'toss und Zerg, 
drängt alle Rassen hintern Berg.
Nur Raynor und Sarah dürfen bleiben,
und es miteinander treiben.


----------



## Wichserich (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor ist nicht zu stoppen
Weder Zerg noch Protoss könnens toppen
Sein Genie ist vonnöten
sonst gibts auf die Klöten


----------



## yoxoro (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kampf der Rassen, sie müssen sich hassen.
Wer wird siegen und wer den anderen unterliegen?


----------



## P-Zeh-Gamer (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor sitzt in einer Bar,kommt Tychus Findlay herein.
Findlay "bist ja einfach zu finden".
Raynor "eiskalt erwischt".


----------



## SLapP (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kampf um Ruhm und Ehre , ohne frage,
dabei ist Zerg eine ganz schöne Plage.
Protoss und Human gehen steil ... ,
geil.


----------



## mendiger (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Tut mir leid; muss leider passen;
Weis nur eins: es gibt drei Rassen!


----------



## masselmator (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das terranische Imperium ist infiltriert durch die Zerg.
Das Schicksal der Menschheit liegt in den Händen eines Mannes, Jim Raynor.


----------



## GothicTim2 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss, Zerg und Terraner,
die wissen wie man kämpft keine Frage,
doch einer nur kann Sieger sein,
darum hängen sich alle mächtig rein.
Wer am Ende siegt steht in den Sternen, 
aber durch nen Betakey kann man schon kräftig dazu lernen.


----------



## GothicTim2 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen die sich hassen,
die wissen wie man kämpft.
Doch eine nur kann triumphieren,
welche steht in den Sternen.


----------



## GaspodeTHeDog (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 erzählt  vom Kampf zwischen Zerg, Terraner und Protoss. In Wings of Liberty spielen Terraner die Hauptrolle.


----------



## Sumpfling (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bei Star Craft gibts 3 Rassen,
die Ressourcen verprassen.
Sie ziehen in den Krieg,
statt zu sagen  "hab dich lieb" .


----------



## M4Tr1X_6 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner erobern das All.
Es stoppt sie ein Knall.
Ein Marine schreit noch "Berstlingball".
Das Imperium steht vorm Zer(g)fall.


----------



## rocksor (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeratul, Kerrigan, Raynor verbünden sich gegen das neue  böse Duo:
Chuck Norris Fußfertigkeit gepaart mit Boxer's Fingerfertigkeit; die neue Bedrohung!


----------



## kingmalo (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf zwichen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg geht in die nächste Runde.
Kann RAYNOR den sieg für die Menschheit entscheiden?


----------



## BroCkwurst (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich versuche seit 10min meinen Namen zu ergänzen da nur dann die Teilnahme gültig ist. 2Verschiedene Browser. Nur Verbindungsabbrüche. Keine Chance. Tolle Website Leute -.-


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2: WoL setzt die Geschichte von Starcraft fort. Als erster Teil einer Trilogie setzt WoL den Fokus auf die Terraner.


----------



## oheitmann (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - denn aller guten Dinge sind drei!


----------



## Imbalisk (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Königin der Zerg, ehemals die süße Kerrigan, möchte unter Wiederstand von Raynor&Co  das Universum vernichten.


----------



## BroCkwurst (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner erobern Zergverseuchte Planeten und Hochburgen der Protoss.
Egal ob Hive oder Nexuss. Stim uns Schluss!


----------



## MMICHISURF (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner verkleidet   als Drone , 
Täuschungstaktik ist nicht ohne.
Der Spion ernten des Gegners 
Kristalle  , sitzt der Zerg in der Rohstofffalle


----------



## MAS1314 (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Zerg wird rushen
Der Protoss wird ihn vernaschen
Terraner spielen aber die größte Rolle
deshalb übernehmen sie die Kontrolle


----------



## dekkart (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor und sein alter Kumpel Findley ziehen los um Zergs zu verkloppen und den Coprulu Sektor von Faschoterranern zu befreien.


----------



## Versus (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



BroCkwurst schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit 10min meinen Namen zu ergänzen da nur dann die Teilnahme gültig ist. 2Verschiedene Browser. Nur Verbindungsabbrüche. Keine Chance. Tolle Website Leute -.-


Ich hab das gleiche Problem...

Fehlermeldung:[size=xx-small] [/size][size=x-small]Error establishing a database connection[/size]


----------



## Sumpfling (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



BroCkwurst schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit 10min meinen Namen zu ergänzen da nur dann die Teilnahme gültig ist. 2Verschiedene Browser. Nur Verbindungsabbrüche. Keine Chance. Tolle Website Leute -.-


   Du hast doch noch über eine Woche Zeit die Sachen einzutragen ....


----------



## nxmax (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor versucht,  die Zukunft der Galaxie zu retten


----------



## Koios (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre sind vergangen, werden Raynor und Kerrigan das Geheimnis um die  Xel'Naga endlich lüften können?


----------



## TunikB (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss. Zerg. Terraner. Krieg?!


----------



## Arazel (16. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Schwarmbewusstein zum knechten,
Terraner und Protoss zu finden,
sie ins Dunkel zu treiben,
und auf ewig zu vernichten


----------



## Ranger-AUT- (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner sind die Besten,

das wollen die Zerg und Protoss testen

Ihnen wird’s nicht gelingen,

den Sieg wieder zu erringen!


----------



## Blacknes (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das erste Mal reisten die Terraner und kamen gleich ab von ihrem Kurse,
sie sind verstreut wie Salz im Winter.


----------



## Stormcrows (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Protoss in der Nacht,
Oh Terraner, oh gebt Acht!
Zerg, der schleicht sich an,
wer heut wohl entkommen kann?


----------



## sensiboneless (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

so weit das all;
der feind so nah
bereite dich vor 
denn hier ist dein
WAR!!


----------



## Stormcrows (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Und noch eine Mixtur 

Blizzard said,
let Zerg be, 
so Terraner and Protoss
brought me a beta-key.


----------



## Silvervox (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs wetzen die Klauen,
um Protoss zu verhauen.
Die Terraner haben zwar dicke Wummen,
bleiben aber dennoch stets die Dummen.


----------



## swoo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 jahre nach den Koruplu-Konflikten gehen die Angriffe der Terraner, Zerg und Protoss weiter.


----------



## Fisherman65 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein großer Konflikt!
Ist Raynor geschickt,
den Feind zu bekriegen
und dann zu besiegen?
Ob es ihm dieses Mal glückt?


----------



## Cornholio04 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

117 Einträge mittlerweile, und gefühlte 17 davon sind regelkonform. Habt ihr euch eigentlich durchgelesen, was ihr machen müsst um nen key zu bekommen? 
Maximal 20 Wörter - hier haben schon einige versagt
Die Story von wings of Liberty widergeben - hier dran sind geschätzte 95% gescheitert  

Sorry aber so schwer sind die Regeln ja nun auch nicht. Was ist los mit Euch Internetslern? 
Naja, ich wünsch mal weiterhin viel Erfolg! Wenn das so weiter geht, bekomm ich allein etwa 20 Keys.


----------



## Tobsge (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg erheben sich erneut und nur die gemeinsamme Kraft in einem Bündniss zwischen Terraner und Protoss kann sie stoppen.


----------



## Malchose (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terra suchen die neue Welt,
doch wie ist es mit der Freiheit bestellt?
Lingen und Stalkern, die Antwort gefällt!


----------



## adriana-o (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner suchen nach einem Xel'Naga Artefakt.


----------



## Tobsge22 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein neues Zeitalter des Krieges beginnt in dem sich mal wieder Zerg, Protoss und Terraner im Schlachtfeld gegen über stehen.


----------



## melvinh (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In Starcraft2 Wings Of Liberty  wird die Geschichte Raynors in einem neuen Stil und mit mehr Tiefgang weitererzählt.


----------



## melvinh (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In Starcraft2 Wings Of Liberty  wird die Geschichte Raynors in einem neuen Stil und mit mehr Tiefgang weitererzählt.


----------



## Stormcrows (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Völker, Zerg und Krieg,
Terraner, Protoss, wem der Sieg?
Raynor ganz verschieden,
bringt er den erhofften Frieden?


----------



## bloodondope2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

und wo kann ich meinen vor- und nachnamen eingeben? O__O


----------



## Keitar (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwerge, Elfen und Feen, gibts hier nicht zu sehen.
Dafür nen Raynor und sonst keinor.


----------



## DasMonzta (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor hatte in Broodwar geschworren Kerrigan zu töten. Starcraft2 handelt davon, wie er es mal wieder nicht schafft.


----------



## Denn1s (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach über 10 Jahren kommt endlich das Grafikupdate für Starcraft!
Die Rassen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg sehen super aus und bekommen noch coolere Eigenschaften. 
Teil 2 Spielt vier Jahre nach Brood War und führt die Geschichte des vermutlich coolsten Helden Jim Raynor voran.


----------



## Denn1s (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach über 10 Jahren kommt endlich das Grafikupdate für Starcraft!


----------



## mclion (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Konflikt geht weiter, 3 Parteien ein Ziel, aber dann taucht pötzlich eine vierte Macht auf.


----------



## Cakemix (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das alte Lied
Im neuen Kleid
Der alte Krieg
Bringt neues Leid

Drei Spezien voller Macht
in einer großen Schlacht


----------



## derEdgar (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft - We're not in Kansas anymore


----------



## Marie81 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Schlacht geht voran,
Ein Kampf entflammt erneut,
Nur einer überleben kann,
zwei andere bleiben zerstreut.


----------



## Orderredro (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

The humans as empire
The protoss divided
haunted by the past
forced to fight again 
the old, unknown foe


----------



## Nozdor (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Jimmy in der Hyperion, 
kämpft gegen Kerrigan aus dem Zergkokon. 
Zeratul mischt auch wieder mit, 
bei diesem interplanetaren Höllenritt!"


----------



## hsienfei (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Koprulu-Sektor entstehen Geschichten,
Protos und Zerg wollen euch vernichten.
Mit Raynors Raiders schlag zurück,
der Sektor ist euer Stück.


----------



## krachkind (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die menschlichen verbannten sind in Gefahr,
die technischen Protos sind schon da 
und das altbekannte Gen-Experiment
hat auch nicht verpennt.


----------



## Montromarth (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

James wird seine sexy "Jugendliebe" Kerrigan ein weiteres mal nich töten können (Heart of the Swarm wäre sonst ziehmlich öde)


----------



## Guznak (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan muss fallen!
Die Welt muss aus den Klauen der Zerg befreit werden!
Wird James Raynor diesmal stark genug sein?


----------



## Zyani (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft und Dadaismus

Zharkraft zhiau zonga
huaji ijua rhangra ajura
shakraza baorha galanga
io ioo gagadama


----------



## SoulCrusher1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

UNN-NewsFlash: Imperator Mengsk I tot! Valerian Mengsk neuer Kaiser! Begnadigung von James Rayner angekündigt! Zerg weiter auf dem Vormarsch!


----------



## Bleeze (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich zeige mich als echter StarCraft-Fan, indem ich zugebe: Die Story werde ich dann erfahren, wenn ich sie selbst spiele.


----------



## micar (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Story:

Der Feind naht, nur ich kann helfen. Schlechte Zeiten für Feinde.


----------



## osmanic1990 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Königin ist erwacht,
ihre blutrünstige Brut hat sie mitgebracht,
die Evolution ist abgeschlossen
und es wird wieder Blut vergossen


----------



## Demitar (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor zieht gegen Imperator Mengsk. Dabei bietet ihm Karrigan ihre Hilfe an... natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig.


----------



## Zergoras (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wieso kann man in sein eigenes Profil nicht mehr rein, um etwas zu ändern bzw nachzugucken????????????


----------



## aighty (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Da fällt der Imperator! Ein neuer Kaiser erhebt sich! James Rayner's Begnadigung angekündigt! Die Zerg kommen näher!


----------



## Iznogud (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Raynors Raider
schlagen zurück,
gegen die macht der Zergs,
dessen Anfürer Kerrigan ist.
Ob die Raiders den Kampf gewinnen,
müsst ihr spielen das Spiel
und gewinnen.


----------



## marvIIn (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg vermehren sich ununterbrochen,
kommen aus ihren Höhlen gekrochen,
und brechen gerne Protoss und Terraners Knochen.


----------



## Venom2k5 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die böse Königin und ihre Sklaven, erst jetzt den Kater ausgeschlafen. Der Imperator hat deswegen, seine Truppen auf den Wegen.


----------



## MooDoo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg verbreiten sich in allen Ecken, 
verbreiten Chaos, Angst und Schrecken!
Sie warten bis die Nacht erwacht
und kriechen aus dem Kellerschacht!


----------



## SOD-SnakeByte (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Menschen gegen den Rest des Universums, vornehmlich Zerg, Protos und abtrünnige Menschen.


----------



## StivGamer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Owei die Zergerrei
sie ist nu im Zweitem Stadium


----------



## Krisoa (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan, Herrin der Zerg
Rayner, Soldat von Terra
Zeratul, Held von Aiur

Was wird geschehen?
Wer wird als letztes stehen?


----------



## yeahPAX (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss helfen Raynor Mensk zu stürzen. Karrigen schließt sich Mengsk an... hat aber eigene Pläne.


----------



## vanCanto (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starship Troopers + Protoss+ Jim Raynor + mehr Qualität = Starcraft 2


----------



## nr-thunder (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor, Tychus Findlay und Matt Horner gehen auf Alienjagd nachdem sie 10 Jahre warten mussten.


----------



## payo84 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor geht wieder auf Alienjagd! Das bedeutet viele Leichen und eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## bonethecrusher (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blut, Gewalt, nackte Ärsche ÜBERALL !


----------



## kleinLatino (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist coooooooooooooooooooooool lol XD


----------



## Paranoijaa (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss und Terraner 
Wollen all´ unter mein Banner 

Unmöglich ohne Beta Key
Verzweifelter war ich noch nie


----------



## Eldorado400 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg -  gnadenlos und schnell!
Sie erobern den Weltraum - und auch dich werden sie noch holen!
Du wirst es sehen!


----------



## Kyle89 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Warhammer Völker mit neuen Namen kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft .


----------



## vortexv1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Clash der Titanen Zerg, Protoss und Menschen an ihrem Heim - PC geht weiter!
 In Farbe und 3D.


----------



## kirchdorf (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft ist DAS Spiel was Hass, Frust, Spannung, Hoffnung, Geschick und Überlegenheit so zusammen führt wie kein zweites Game!


----------



## Psychoschwam (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terran-Metalische Armee gemacht für die Zerstörung und eroberung.Die Zukunft der Menschheit.


----------



## Gilgamesch111 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Aliens kämpfen gegen gegen andere Aliens. Oder so. (Ich kenn's ja nicht deswegen will ich's ausprobieren ..)


----------



## rzte (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, die schleimigen braunen Viecher die schleimiges braunes Zeug spucken sind böse und werden von Terranern (Menschen) und Protoss ("Aliens) bekämpft.


----------



## KeepDreaming (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Rachsüchtige Raynor, auf der Suche nach Kerrigan durch die weite Galaxis um sie zur Strecke zu bringen.


----------



## Dadrian (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Damoklesschwert der Zerg schwebt über der Galaxis. Das Protossimperium liegt in Scherben. Jim Raynor will Rache an Arcturus Mengsk.


----------



## ZloUmOE (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner sind geblieben;
Protoss wurden vertrieben;
Zerg entwickelten sich!

Terraner: Revolution!
Zerg: Evolution!
Protoss schlagen zurück!

Wer bleibt zum Schluß?


----------



## JosefK- (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

42!


----------



## Floopy-Doo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Böse entwickelt sich, Die Mächtigen rüsten sich und die Menschen verfallen in eine Revolution. Doch der Kampf untereinander tobt.


----------



## clustr (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der gnadenlose Kampf zwischen den Terranern, Protoss und Zerg um die Vorherrschaft im Universum.


----------



## ligeia (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gut gegen Böse, Hässlich gegen Hübsch, Zerg gegen Protoss. Ein Roter Faden der sich ewig durch die Geschichte zieht!


----------



## Troubley (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Rassen, Protoss, Zerg und Terraner kämpfen um die Herrschaft, angeführt von ihren Helden:  Zeratul, Sarah Kerrigan und James Raynor!


----------



## Dr-Brot (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor, ein Held ohne gleichen. Kämpft mutig und voll eifer gegen Zerg, Protoss und gar gegen die eigene Regierung!


----------



## DrWaffles (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg vs Protoss = Positiv vs Negativ = DSDS vs. Qualität


----------



## pleyR (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Kampf zwischen Kerrigan, Rayner und Zeratul, in dem finstere Kreaturen kämpfen und viel Blut vergossen wird.


----------



## Dein-Freund (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

sorry ----


----------



## Fubinat0r (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss, Zerg
Diese 3 sind hier am Werk
Sie mögen sich nicht sehr
und machen sich das leben schwer


----------



## IfearNightmares (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein neuer Overmind breitet sich aus. James Raynor sucht verzweifelt Rache an Kerrigan, und die Protoss ringen um ihr Überleben.


----------



## Dein-Freund (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich kenn mich zwar mit der Story nicht soo gut aus aberolange Uwe Boll keinen Film darüber macht is sie gut


----------



## slyfer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

sorry comment aus versehn zweimal abgeschickt, bitte den nächsten beachten


----------



## slyfer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schöpfungen führen unerbittliche Feindschaften.

Nun kehren die Schöpfer zurück.

Und der Schlüssel zum Schicksal befindet sich in Händen Unscheinbarer.


----------



## pokerface333 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg,
kämpfen um den Mineralien Berg.
Wer ihn am Ende gewinnt,
wird durch das Gas bestimmt!


----------



## Dunnera (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan, Rayner und Zeratul werden Japaner-Herzen höher schlagen lassen


----------



## Juveneyyy (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Rassen wollens wissen,
sind sich stündlich am dissen,
doch würde eine fehlen,
würde man diese arg vermissen!


----------



## diio (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die eSport-Welt wartet mit so nie da gewesener Spannung auf den Heilsbringer. Starcraft 2 schickt sich an alle Rekorde zu brechen.


----------



## Juveneyyy (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Rassen wollens wissen,
sind sich stündlich am dissen,
doch würde eine fehlen,
würde man diese arg vermissen,
wenn ich keinen key bekomme,
wäre das beschissen


----------



## Wurst07 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Man kann es kaum glauben,
denn Terraner sind am staunen.
Die Zerg werden weggefegt,
und Protoss haben überlebt!


----------



## PayJay (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - Eine Saga nimmt ihren Lauf !
Mit Terranern , Zerg , Protoss und ....
noch mehr Zerg´s ! Echt jetzt !!! Fiese Zerg !


----------



## Sumy (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mit Raynor und seinen Verbündeten werden Entscheidungen für die Zukunft des Universums getroffen, sowie die Zerg, Protoss und Mensk bekämpft.


----------



## Chiron (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Meine Zusammenfassung der SC2 story - genau 19 Wörter:

Die Schlacht nimmt weiter ihren Lauf,
die Zergs hauen mal wieder drauf
doch Protoss und Terraner geben nicht auf!


----------



## StarcraftHardcoregam (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

die terraner hatten macht, doch die protoss technik war eine pracht, man war nicht allein die zergs fielen plötzlich ein!!!!


----------



## fara1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es ist wieder so weit,
Zerg macht sich breit.
Wer kämpf mit wem?
wird man wohl später sehen.


----------



## Moxey (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg und Terraner kämpfen weiterhin um die Macht im SC2 Unsiversum.


----------



## ChuckRambo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zergs wurden sauer, denn die Terraner bauten eine Mauer, die Protos flogen drüber, da war das match vorrüber.


----------



## Pisselmann (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist wahrlich eine Wonne und gehört garantiert nicht in die Tonne!


----------



## schn1tzer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Kräftemessen zwischen Protoss, Terranern und Zerg geht weiter.


----------



## olm21 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergling, WBF und Berserker,
Starcraft Broodwar - lang ist's her.
Drum ist jetzt reif die Zeit,
für "Starcraft Flügel der Freiheit".


----------



## Proskilled (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss, Zerg. Kampf um Macht, Minerals und Vespingas, you need skills in Starcraft 2 kein Game für Cheater


----------



## Asurmen00 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schreie in der Luft

Erzählen von des Menschen Leid

Doch übertönt sei die Angst

durch den Flügelschlag der Freiheit


----------



## Proskilled (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss, Terraner der Kampf entfacht im zweiten Teil der Saga. Wer bekommt Macht? Der  der das beste Macro hat


----------



## asd123asd (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

-----


----------



## Olla86 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft2 zusammengefasst - epische Schlachten ohne Paus' und Rast!


----------



## Icen (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@Gewinnspiel ein Elfchen 
Starcraft
Second round
Terran Zerg Toss
Struggle for world domination
Again


----------



## venTech (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Weltraumwikinger randalieren in ihren Schlachtschiffen durch die Galaxie und treten gegen die Ungeheuer der Wissenschaft an.


----------



## m1xst3ff (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahr nach den ersten Taten, kommt Jim Raynor angefahren,
in der Schlacht um Mengsk, tut sich auf das Gespenst.


----------



## primemk (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - Krieg der Welten! Kampf der Rassen, um Macht und Vergeltung.


----------



## Crazy_Flyer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sc2 WoL:

„Raynor hier!“ 
Schluss mit Bier.
Zerg greift an.
Oh Mann Oh Mann.
Queen of Blades. 
Weiter gate `s ?


----------



## stone-man (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die zweite Runde hat begonnen. 
Wer wird sich in den epischen Schlachten durchstzten; Terran, Protoss oder Zerg.
Hell It´s about TIME!!!


----------



## wuzimo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

stracraft 2 story toll der marin sagt its about time,und ich behaupte alle denken omg wie GEIL


----------



## Moscitoo (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft2: Scouten, rushen, zergen und verbergen; in Teil 2 wird alles noch viel besser werden!


----------



## wtfxKKTHXBYElol (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein lustiger Schwarm voller Evolutionsfetischisten droht die ganze Galaxis zu kultivieren. Gelingt es den Nikotinjunkies und den Weltraumschlümpfen dies aufzuhalten?


----------



## power12 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg gehen in die nächste Runde ein Mythos lebt weiter.


----------



## just2lose (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Einst waren's Elfen, Orks und Zwerge,
friedlich nicht gestimmt.
Bald werdens Menschen, Toss und Zerge,
kompromisslos ganz bestimmt!


----------



## madace77 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Orcs und Zwerge... nein halt stop, falsches Spiel... 
Terraner, Protoss und Zwerge...nein mist verdammt... ich meine natürlich Zerg kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft in der Galaxis.
Ich tippe auf die Protoss als Sieger, auch wenn ich Kerrigan-Fan bin.


----------



## XXL-Gamer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg gehen wieder ans Werk! Und auch in Starcraft 2 sind Protoss und Terran wieder dabei.


----------



## derdragan (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schlagen, beißen, prügeln, hauen 
damit will mich Starcraft 2 wieder betrauen,
Protoss, Zerg oder Terran
sind Rassen die gegeneinander daddeln


----------



## SaibotP (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Liegt der Zergling im Keller,
war der Beserker wieder schneller,
liegt der Beserker daneben, 
hats ihm der Space-Marine gegeben!


----------



## derStecher66 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hell, der legendäre Krieg geht in die 2. Offensive, it’s about time.


----------



## Havok700 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss oder Zergling,
Kloppen tut sich wieder jeder,
Wer am Ende nun gewinnt,
Das entscheide ich - Der Spieler.


----------



## KinG-ManwE (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Völker: Protoss, Zerg & Terraner 
2 Feinde und am ende siegt nur einer
Starcraft 2 ich bin dabei!


----------



## Tangun (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

bei blizzard klingelt die kasse
in der schlacht heißt es masse statt klasse


----------



## Zooland3r (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

terran, zerg und protoss,
und keiner gönnt dem anderen den dreck unter den fingernägeln...


----------



## Kinvara (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2
man glaubt es kaum
es erscheint diesen Jahres
nein,das ist kein traum!


----------



## Fatzkee (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 spielt in der fernen Zukunft. Zerg, die mit den Protoss im Krieg sind, attackieren die im Exil lebenden Menschen.

20 Wörter, wenn die 2 nicht als Wort zählt.


----------



## GameZocker92 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Menschen schnetzeln alles, Protoss schnetzeln alles und Zerg schnetzeln alles.


----------



## kidokido (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner sein das wär fein, klopfn Protoss den Schädel ein.
Terra Spieler haben Mut, das brauchen sie gegen die Zerglingsbrut.


----------



## karazza (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Da sind sie endlich wieder unsere Lieben,
Protoss, Zerg,Terraner,
Altbewährtes neu verpackt, 
wie immer, leider ohne Innovation.


----------



## kippi666 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor kaempft gegen Mengsk, Protoss und Zerg, weil Mengsk Kerrigan verraten hat und Fenix verraten hat.


----------



## mag0r (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Als Jim Raynor feststellt, dass seine Bekanntschaften tot, Zerg oder Diktatoren sind, will er diese in den erstgenannten Zustand versetzten.


----------



## denn1z (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss, Zerg,
der Kampf startete am Starcraft Berg,
nun ist es endlich soweit,
Starcraft 2 Flügel der Freiheit.


----------



## Panth (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor, Sara Carrigan , the Protoss and  some realy hard koreans ... They war , their story , our fate.


----------



## Kuhlemann (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Alt bewertes ist schon gut, doch neue Innovationen machen mir für Starcraft 2 gleich doppelt Mut.


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Star Cratt 2 - die Schlacht um die Zukunft der Terraner, Protoss und Zerg, um die letzten Ressourcen.


----------



## desotan (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auch in der zweiten Starcraft Runde,
kämpfen schon in dieser Sekunde,

Protoss, Terraner und die Zerg,
und hinterlassen einen Leichenberg.


----------



## famelorn (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mäuserocker, Keyboardgeeks, 
Hockerzocker, Ressourcefreaks,
Starcraftwings will der Stratege, 
Blizzardfrisch ins LAN-Gelege.


----------



## Brokensword (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

kleines Gedicht
ohne Spoiler sollten es 20 Wörter sein (edit: wtf wieso kann ich nix spoilern? DAnn streich ich halt des durch)
ich nens mal "Das Starcraft Inferno"

Als ich den letzten Moment meines Daseins empfunden
Und in die Weiten des ewigen Seins sah
Der Kampf zwischen Zerg, Protos und Terraner stattgefunden
Ist es war, oder nur vom Schneesturm erfunden
die Gedanken wurden schwächer
Als die Klauen der Bestie in mich drungen
Und wie ein Schauer übern Rücken, wusste ichs 
jetzt ist Alles wa(h)r!


----------



## HYPERMACHETE (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss und Zerg im ewigen Kampf um die Vorherrschaft - wenn da mal nicht das Spielerherz lacht.


----------



## folol (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ressourcen oder keine Ressourcen?
Das ist hier die Frage.

Harte Kämpfe auf dem Planet Char,
Wer kann diese Schlacht entscheiden?


----------



## Razuul-Sc2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg kämpfen abermals um die Vorherrschaft!    
Welchem Volk sicherst du die spärlichen Ressourcen in Starcraft 2?


----------



## ICyresI (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krieg!
dreier Rassen
Zerg, Protoss, Affen,
die vierte wird kommen
um den Dingen
zu bringen
Frieden?


----------



## Free4All (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kampf der Zerg und Protoss um die Herschaft im Koprulu-Sektor, mit Raynor und seinen Terranischen "Raiders" als verzweifelte Verteidiger.


----------



## Piohb (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach Jahren der Ruhe erwacht ein neuer gefährlicher Konflikt,
dem sich niemand in der Galaxie verschliessen kann, bestimme Dein Schicksal.


----------



## Vega86 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Von Kerrigan fehlt jegliches Zeichen,
doch diesmal werden die Zerg alles zerfleischen.

Ob Terraner oder Protoss,
für Zergs ein Hochgenuss.

*(Ich kann mein Profil zurzeit nicht bearbeiten, komm nicht ran und kann daher keine Daten eingeben. Daher hier Name und Email):

Armin Schmidt
basterds@web.de


----------



## Avrii (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein bahnbrechender Konflikt am Sternenhimmel,
alle Teraner sind im Wahn,
die Zerg formieren sich als Gewimmel,
Protoss berechnen den Lagepan.


----------



## Proskilled (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Stalker blinkt, Thor sitzt auf dem Medivac, der roach war eingegraben, kommt raus und schießt dem Spacemarine die Zähne weg


----------



## ramenkoenig (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan streckt ihre Fühler abermals
nach  köstlichen Galax'en aus!
Können Protoss, Terraner ihr entrinnen?
Wir werden sehen, es muss gelingen!


----------



## Tiburon13 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre nach Brood War treffen die drei Völker erneut aufeinander um  
erbahmungslos um die Vorherrschaft im Universum zu ringen.


----------



## MGgame2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Epische Schlachten, neueste Grafik Engine, nette Community, grandiose Kampagnien, perfekte Spielbalance, 3 vielseitige Völker, Spieler aus aller Welt und DU!/ICH! 

Hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## killmoves (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Koprulu-Sektor tobt ein blutiger Krieg, als ein totgeglaubter Feind erwacht. Die Rassen müssen einzeln sterben oder vereint kämpfen...


----------



## Javapauer4 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Krieg schien beendet, die Feinde geschlagen. Jetzt kommen sie wieder, in tausenden Scharen. Ein neues Zeitalter ist angebrochen...


----------



## xoio91 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist eine Mischung aus Starship Troopers (Terraner vs Zerg), Alien vs Predator (Zerg vs Protoss) und Independence Day (Terraner vs Protoss).


----------



## columan (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es entwickelt sich ein Krieg Zwischen den Menschen und den... Naja um das zu erfahren müsst ihr die Fortsetzung kaufen.


----------



## Carvax (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg(Biobauer), Protoss(Technikfreaks) und Terraner(hooligans)
treffen sich alle auf einen Planeten, dass das nicht Gut gehen kann - is wohl klar


----------



## Benzolitz (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

1 Hauptrasse, 2 Gegner, Mehrere Kriegsszenarien, Viele Tote, evtl. ein Gewinner, Super Story halt


----------



## Nargrimm (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schleimige Zerg kämpfen gegen übertechnologisierte Protoss und irgendwo dazwichen mischen die völlig unwichtigen Terraner mit ...


----------



## sraddz (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss und Terraner versuchen die weltherrschaft zu erringen und müssen sich dafür bekämpfen


----------



## ssjthomas (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Mensch steht oben auf nem Berg
Und schreit "Ohje, da kommen die Zerg"
Die Waffer er zog:
Zerg tot


----------



## qoou (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mein neues  Warcraft3 mit nur 3 Rassen ohne Helden aber dafür auch ohne hacker und mit regelmäßigen Patches


----------



## Revan1199 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Völker,die im neuen Glanz wieder auf dem Schlachtfeld stehen und versuchen mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten zu siegen.


----------



## jahhwe (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Wenn lila Schleimkreaturen Menschen in Cyberrüstungen bespucken, wärend sie von einem Laserstrahl eines weisen Aliens  terminiert werden, dann ises Starcraft"


----------



## Klym89 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy wird in Wings of Liberty versuchen  Mengsk zu töten und gewinnt in Zeratul ein Freund fürs Leben. Dieser stirbt aber durch Kerrigen. Voller Wut versucht Raynor Sie zu töten aber bringt es nicht übers Herz und schließt sich deshalb dem Schwarm an. Doch dann erscheinen die Zel'Naga und alles ändert sich ...


----------



## tryk (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei einzigartie Rassen kämpfen in epischen Schlachten um das Überleben im Universum.


----------



## Protoss (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor macht sich wieder auf nach Jahren, 
um die böse Kerrigan 
und ihre Zergs zu jagen.


----------



## jarcho (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwischen den Sternen lauert der Tod, wer springt bei wem mit in das Boot.


----------



## Unrider (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

n Elfchen^^:

Kerrigan
Königin Karrigan
Unsere geliebte Anführerin
Ihr führt, wir folgen
Galaxieherrschaft


----------



## bstrdage (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Dunkle Templer ziehen übers Land, die feindliche Basis wird niedergebrannt ! ;D


----------



## babyamy88 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es treffen zusammen Raynor Kerrigan und Zeratul,
dank Starcraft wird es nun ein heißer Sommer wohl!


----------



## JohannWanderer (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre nach dem Brood War,
lechzt Kerrigan nach mehr,
wird sie Raynor stoppen,
Zeratul interssiert das sehr!


----------



## Yamatogun (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 wird der Spielehit,
so macht alle mit,
wenn sich Protoss, Zerg, Terraner kloppen, 
ist dies schwer zu toppen!


----------



## Smuli (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Let's get ready to rumble!!!
Runde 2:
Es treten an Terraner,  Zerg  und Protoss
Fight!!!


----------



## Mulgori (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wohin wird Raynors Reise gehen, die Freiheit hat ihren Preis.
Heldenmut und unbekannte Gefahren warten in den weiten des Alls.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Also...da sind diese Zerg...so kleine braune....übergroße Ratten....die sind plöd....deswegen bekommen die aufs maul. von den Space marines......die sind die braven.....sind so marines...im weltall...naja....sehen aus wie Unreal engine fuzies o.o.....die haben keine eigene Persönlichkeit...die hauen halt große Ratten....und da gibts noch so typen mit Halstuch.....die sind da auch dabei...joa....die finden auch alle plöd...deswegen hauen die auch jedem uffe umme.....da hat sich keiner lieb.....aber um die Streithähne zu schlichten wird immer nur 1 Partei einzeln ausgeliefert....joa.....und blizzard is doof...

edit: klasse -.-" ich sollte lesen können >.> 20 Worte unso
Also in Starcraft gehts primär darum: 3 Rassen bekämpfen sich. aber im allgemeinen: Koreaner gegen den Rest der Menschheit.


----------



## sony88 (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergische Horden suchen nach Fleisch.
Protoss Vernichter verzerren die Zeit.
Menschliche Helden mit wildem Gekreisch,
Verteidigen furchtlos Seele und Leib.


----------



## 0xsven (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Der erste Teil der 'Trilogie Sternenwerk Zwei - Die Schwingen der Freiheit', ein packendes Meisterwerk aus der Feder von Dustin Schneesturm. Demnächst in Ihrem Schauspielhaus."


----------



## 0xsven (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



0xsven schrieb:


> "Der erste Teil der 'Trilogie Sternenwerk Zwei - Die Schwingen der Freiheit', ein packendes Meisterwerk aus der Feder von Dustin Schneesturm. Demnächst in Ihrem Schauspielhaus."



EDIT in nur 20 wörtern:

"Der erste Teil der 'Trilogie Sternenwerk Zwei - Die Schwingen der 
Freiheit', ein packendes Meisterwerk aus der Feder von Dustin 
Schneesturm."


----------



## battlegorge (17. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor und Zeratul verbünden sich, um die Ausbreitung der Zerg zu stoppen und den ein oder anderen Overmind zu plätten.


----------



## Towerman6789 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erster Teil der Trilogie mit 3 Rassen. Protoss, Terraner und Zerg. Verbesserte Grafik und Gameplay.keine Lanfunktion.


----------



## derbol (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss und Zerg
sitzen nach großen Schlachten
auf einem Leichenberg
von Rassen die sie verachten.


----------



## Zaionara (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Völker der Terraner, Protoss und Zerg kämpfen um die Herrschafft im All.


----------



## ginky (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nachdem Raynor sich zurückgezogen will er nicht mehr kämpfen doch das schicksal fordert ihn wieder heraus


----------



## sinking_phoenix (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mein Beitrag (hoffentlich habe ich dieses Mal ein bisschen Glück!)

Startende Kreuzer
Raynor greift erneut zur Waffe:
Kerrigans Rückkehr


----------



## Sabcoll (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner vs Zerg vs Protoss = mächtiges Badabum ... was muss man da mehr schreiben?

(Für die Story interessiert sich doch eh keiner (Diablo 2 anyone?))


----------



## Uri-Nierenstein (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wir werden bald mit Spannung sehen,
Ob´s Raynor vorzieht draufzugehen,
Ôb er den Spieß wendet,
und wie dann alles Endet?


----------



## Micha-Ge (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Lieber Zeratul,
auch Terraner haben Leichen im Keller, daher lass uns das gemeinsam beenden, wir gegen die Zerg

Dein Jim


----------



## telso (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Welcome to today´s Main Event. In the right Corner Space Marine, in the left one Mr. Zerg! Good clean Fight!


----------



## Slimshadow (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Teraner, Zerg oder Protoss
endlich ist wieder etwas los
Aiur gilt es zu beschützen
davon bin ich stets von nützen


----------



## sariq (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Aiur gefallen, Protoss auf Flucht
Gefallene Brüder aufgesucht
Zerg und Liga im Kalten Krieg
Jim Raynor entscheidet den Sieg


----------



## Boergen (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg sind hungrig, listig, wild und schlau.

Sie brüten erneut, tief unten im Bau,
geführt von einer gar schrecklichen Frau.


----------



## Desolacce (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ausschreiben: Verbitterter Alkoholiker sucht nach gescheiterter Beziehung zu Zerg-Queen und tragischem Tod des Alien-Freundes Arbeit. Ihr Jim Raynor


----------



## thom3rs (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kurz nach dem Broodwar höret her, 
Mensk fällt der Wiederaufbau nicht schwer, 
Kerrigan versteckt sich auf Char, 
Protoss Wiedervereinigung - wunderbar.


----------



## Miv-c (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor mit Alkohol-Problem, zieht in den Kampf gegen die Herrschafts-Riege, die sich um Arcturus Mengsk gebildet hat


----------



## plokchen (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story von Starcraft 2 ist wie die Story von Starcraft mit mehr Krach, Bäng, Bumm und Zerglinge.


----------



## Jabermann (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor is back! Jetzt gehts zerg und protoss an den Kragen


----------



## kosche2 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Overmind geschlagen oder neu erweckt,
Kerrigan ist dabei - das hab ich entdeckt.
Drum Betakey her, wenig Worte sind schwer!


----------



## thosar (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Menschen,Protos und auch Zerg. Machen wieder Feuerwek.
Game wo du ob Ace, ob Spast. Gegen Koreaner keine Chance hast  .


----------



## smddri (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner werden immer weiter vorrücken und kurz vor der endschlacht gegen die protoss ende ist als mega cliffhänger für teil2


----------



## BiJay (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor kam, sah und siegte. Die Zerg vernichtet und die Protoss geschlagen - endlich Zeit für eine wohlverdiente Zigarre.


----------



## chriss0ri (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf gegen die terranische Dominion macht Raynor zu schaffen,
jedoch kann er auch die Finger von Kerrigan nicht lassen.


----------



## ShL8R (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor, überleg Dir das mit Kerrigan, sonst passiert Dir vielleicht so etwas:
http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/starcraft-2/starcraft-2-beta-breakup


----------



## Elurian (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kampf der Titanen - Protoss gegen Zerg gegen Terraner. Gewinnen kann nur einer und das ist Kerrigan mit den Terranern.


----------



## fredd40 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg und Terraner kämpfen. Mit Raumschiffen und so. Bis einer weint.


----------



## Pieat (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein epischer blutiger in Starcraft 2 noch nicht beendeter Krieg zwischen Protoss Zerg und Terranern


----------



## F3liX (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Filme wie _Der Calamari Wrestle_r werden in Vergessenheit geraten:
Raynor, der mehr Sprüche als Arnie raushaut, rebelliert gegen _Hakan_ Mengsk.


----------



## mydezi (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor: „Die Anzahl der Zerg ist um ein lächerliches achtfaches größer, gute Aussichten für jeden Terraner. Zum Sieg vorwärts.“


----------



## Bloggen (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Space-Marine (traumatisiert) : "Ich weiß nicht mehr es geschah, aber ich glaube, wir haben gewonnen." Dann fällt er im Ohnmacht.


----------



## Yooschi (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Rayner mitte 30 alkoholabhänigig kämpft gegen Protoss Zerg und Terraner Kerrigan spielt auch eine Rolle


----------



## Reggen (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2,
lange her,
Terraner, Protoss und viele mehr,
kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft,
wenn das nichts wird,
das wär doch gelacht.


----------



## CeLeRitY (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor und seine Crew reisen durch die Galaxie, um ordentlich für Action zu sorgen. Episch!


----------



## mansui (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Marine: "wie wird eigentlich so ein Zergling zu einem Baneling?"
Thor:"ich glaub der hatte Blähungen..."


----------



## equ (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es wird wieder episch Invasionen geben und man wird schließlich irgendeine Basis zerstören. Nach diesem Verlust wird das Volk versuchen sich wieder aufzubauen um sich zu rächen.


----------



## JPSy (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Massenschlachten im Weltraum , ein  Zergschwarm der  Welten überrennt , Psi-Stürme die alles zerfetzen ,gigantische Mechs und Raumschiffe
warten nur darauf an die Front geschickt zu werden


----------



## fxmackelaner (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraftjünger sehnen den Release herbei um in Starcraft 2 zu roxxorn, dominieren und vergessen den anderen "Nichblizzard" Echtzeiteinheitsbrei.


----------



## Zerios (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Mann. Seine Mannschaft. Sein Schiff. Seine Rebellion.


----------



## Klym89 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy wird Zerg König neben Kerrigen und besiegen Mengsk müssen sich aber nun gegen die Xel Naga behaupten.


----------



## RebelsCall (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor's Road to Perdition: Zunächst nur gewöhnliche Söldner, doch dann eine wirkliche Bedrohung für Mensk und Kerrigan?


----------



## Xanjin (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss und Terraner kämpfen um ihre Existenz, aber am Ende überleben nur die Xel'Naga.


----------



## floyd747 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Den Terraner gelang es ihre Macht auszubauen, jedoch starten Zerg die Invasion  der terranischen Welt, gleichzeitig zum Krieg mit Protoss.


----------



## YinYang1988 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerglinge, Schaben und Banelinge
Thors,Marouder und Marines, 
Stalker, Träger und Templer,
Bespingas
Micro,Macro
Und fertig sind epische Starcraft II Schlachten


----------



## McGyyver (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krieg zwischen den Zerg ((Ur-)Alien), den Terranern(Menschen) und den Toss(fortgeschrittenere Alien).


----------



## Nina_Freu (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erneut stoßen die drei bekannten Fraktionen Zerg Protoss und Terraner aufeinander ,um den unerbittlichen Krieg um  Mineralien und Vespingas Auszutragen.


----------



## SirBeastmaster2 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Koprulu-Sektor regt sich das übel von dem alle gehofft hatten sich ihm nie wieder stellen zu müssen.


----------



## IzTA (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein neuer Stern geht auf,
vielleicht heißer als die Sonne,
die Terraner mit Bio auf den Gegner drauf,
Starcraft bitte komme!


----------



## koboo (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Scharen von Speedlingen kommen daher
Terraner & Toss haben's sehr schwer
feuern mit dickem Gewehr!


----------



## Yairo (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Toss und Zerg,
alle wollen das Gleiche.
Eine Nation will, doch kann nicht...
die Koreaner weinen, die KeSPa lacht.


----------



## KawZ (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Egal welche Rasse, egal welches Land,
alle spielen SC2.
Moment, alle?
Die Koreaner fehlen, KeSPa sei Dank.


----------



## Krinox (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

(Terraner * Rainor) + ((Zerg^4) * Kerrigan) + (Protoss * Zeratul) = Krieg


----------



## Ibatz- (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erster Teil einer Trilogie,
Betakeys bekommt man leider nie,
Terraner,Zerg und Protoss,
geben einander den Todesstoß.


----------



## Shur (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Ding" "Ding" "Ding" Zweite Runde im Kampf zwischen Terranern, Zerg und Protoss. Möge die Fraktion mit dem stärksten Helden gewinnen.


----------



## OmGan (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach Jahren der Flucht wird Jim Raynor wieder mit seiner alten Freundin Kerrigan konfrotiert und erleidet das gleiche Schicksal.


----------



## AdamG (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Epischer Kampf zwischen Alten Freunden und Alten Feinden um die Vorherrschaft des Universums


----------



## dr-knut (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Commander, this is Jim Raynor and we are here to kick some asses.


----------



## macskull (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Widerstandskrieg gegen die Regierung ole.
Schaben im Arsenal...oje.
Raynor holt den Hammer raus 
und beide Fraktionen kriegen eins drauf.  

PS: Ich hab irgendwie keinen Zugriff auf mein Profil, ich hoffe das wenigstens die PCG Redakteure irgendwie meine Daten auslesen können, falls ich ausgewählt werde.

Mfg


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Einfach nur ein geiles Spiel!


----------



## Proskilled (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich spiele bald Zerg ein Key ist mir einiges Wert, starcraft 2 das beste Spiel der Welt hab aber leider kein .......^^


----------



## K4 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der epische Kampf zwischen Zerg,Protoss und Terraner geht in die zweite Runde, dafür werde ich sehr gerne Blizzards Kunde!

konnte leider meinen Namen nicht in mein Profil eintragen, da die Seite atm etwas verbuggt ist ....


----------



## GERSii (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner der zerg der protoss haben alle ihre geschichte das wichtigste ist sie haben krieg


----------



## fmp88 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner,  Zerg und Protoss setzen Strategiespieler auf der ganzen Welt in Extase. Für welche Rasse mögest du dich entscheiden?


----------



## Proskilled (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss, Terraner der zweite Teil der Saga, wer gewinnt entscheidet der Spieler und ohne skills eher Verlierer


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kurzes Update: Wir wissen von den Problemen mit den Profilen. Wenn die Kollegen aus der Technik das nicht kurzfristig beheben können, werden wir die Aktion entsprechend verlängern. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Probleme.


Update: Geht wieder. Wir haben die Teilnahmebedingungen bezüglich Vor- und Nachname geändert - die werden in den aktuellen Profilen ja nicht mehr hinterlegt. Es ist also nur eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse Voraussetzung.

Noch ein Update: Der Datenbank-Server zickt noch immer rum. Der Community-Bereich läuft zwar halbwegs, aber die Mitglieder-Profile nicht. Die Kollegen arbeiten weiter daran.


----------



## thulsar (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre nach Kerrigans Sieg, wird der Weltraum erneut Zeuge einer epischen Schlacht!
Damn, it's about time!


----------



## Quexoc (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die erneuerten Mächte der Protoss, Terraner und Zerg treffen in einer epischen Schlacht auf einander, und werden das Universum verändern.


----------



## JmCw (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SCV, Probes und Drohnen, die Koreaner werden die Starcraft 2 Szene wieder ownen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach Artefakten sucht der Terraner
Und zerstört dabei alles wie ein wilder Spartaner,
Doch die Zergs sind keine Veganer!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs sind lustig und einfach nur süß
Zerstören die Menschheit und sagen ihr Tschüss.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Rainor fliegt auf der Hyperion herum                                                 
Und macht die Zergs mit Plasma dumm.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs und Protoss macht Jimmy platt,
Und braucht nicht das terransiche Kombinat,
Denn er kennt das „Zerg Vernichtungs Traktat“


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs sind so lol,
Sie sind einfach voll toll,
Doch in ihrem Kopf sind sie eigentlich nur hohl.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach vielen Jahren kehrt Jimmy zurück
Er jagt wieder Karrigan
Und macht sich verrückt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf beginnt wieder,
Es geht nun um alles.
Und der Jim unser Bruder,
tut etwas banales.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es gibt zwei Arten von Spielen. Die Guten und die Schlechten. SC2 ist definitiv das Erste.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach Platons 2 Welten Theorie wäre SC2 die Idee, das Urbild und alles andere nur ein Abbild.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Schicksal der Menschheit liegt in den Händen eines einzelnen Menschen. Sein Name ist Jimmy Raynor.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Königin der Klingen wird von Jimmy ein Baby bekommen, welchen wir in dem 3. Addon sehen werden.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Banshees ballern auf Banelings, Hydras bespucken Hellions, Zerglinge nagen an Marines herum und ICH kontrolliere das Ganze.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 Fascination, the show must go on!!!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn ich über SC2 spreche und die Frage stelle: „Sein oder nicht sein?“ stelle, dann ist die Antwortet eindeutig.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer ist dumm, süß und spuckt Säure?


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf geht’s ab geht’s 10 Jahre Starcraft.
Nächstes Starcraft kommt bestimmt 10 Jahre Starcraft.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor nach einem brutalem Kampf gegen Zerg im SC2 Universum  „Dumm, dümmer, ZERG!.“


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner + Artefakt = du bekommst Upgrades
Protoss + Artefakt = ihre Schöpfungsgeschichte
Zerg + Artefakt = Uberlisk und Brutalisk


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor und der Marine mit blauen Schulterkappen machen Zergs und Protoss platt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

OMG! KARRIGAN IST ZURÜCK! WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ruhm, Ehre und Reichtum erwartet die, die die wertvollen Artefakte finden.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Uns erwarten epische Kämpfe,  eine unvergessliche Geschichte, Massen an verschiedenen Einheiten und neue taktische Möglichkeiten!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Brum, Brum, Phhhhhhh, Zerglinge down. Brum, Brum, Helion ist the champ!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor ist unser Mann.
Er macht alle Zerglings lahm,
denn sie machen: HAMHAMHAM.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

R.i.p. Broodwar. Lang lebe SC2.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn Zergs auch Xenomorphe heißen, dann sind sie mit Aliens aus Aliens vs. Predator und Monstern aus Dead Space verwandt!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 lässt sich auch mit 3 Wörtern beschreiben: „Thor is here“.


----------



## bl4ck11 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy ( Alkoholiker, pleite) versucht mit Schmuggelware seine Rebellentruppe zu finanzieren , um einen Diktator zu stürzen und seine fast-ex zu bekriegen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Story
Terraner
Artefakte
Raynor
Curruptor
Resistance 
Aliens
Features
Taktik
2 ^ 2


----------



## powermax90 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Man kann Starcraft 2 nicht beschreiben! Man muss es erleben"


----------



## DaWoocha (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Computerlogbuch, Eintrag SC18042010, Captain Raynor:
Nach langen, erbarmungslosen Kämpfen wurden die Zerg endlich niedergerungen! Viva Terrania!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terrs, die wollen Artefakte,
Doch die Zergs, die sagen: “Sachte”
Und die Protoss auch dabei,
Also LOS GEHT’S. PRÜGELEI!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 bedeutet:
Riesige Ultralisken, die aus kleinen Eiern schlüpfen.
Thors, welche vom Fließband kommen.
Schabenspray wird ausverkauft sein.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 wird endlich die Frage beantwortet: warum gegen Zergs Insektenspray nicht funktioniert!


----------



## Darthvadder001 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner Zergs Protos Kampf Tod Sieg Rebellion Mutas Linge Overlord Thor Marines Marrauder


----------



## StackaMo (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Fette Strategieschlachten im Weltraumsetting mit geilen Rendersequenzen und mittelmäßer Grafik.
Dann noch nen geilen Multiplayer und des wars.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Rolling, Rolling, Rolling. Baneling! Burning, Burning, Bruning Hydras down! Warping, Warping, Warping Zealots!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist der Grund warum ich hier sitze und bereits mehr als 500 Wörter in Form von Gedichten schrieb.


----------



## Sceptic- (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der epische Kampf zwischen Terranern, Protoss und Zerg geht in die nächste Runde! Doch gewinnen kann nur einer : Die Terraner!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist ein Wort und eine Zahl, welche die nächste 10 Jahre Strategiegeschichte beschreiben.


----------



## Vvalter (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor erkennt schließlich seine Liebe zur Königin der Klingen und gründet eine glückliche zerg/Mensch Hybriden Familie.


----------



## darkfuneral (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft ist das Sinnbild dafür das auch grosse Entwicklernamen mal ein Griff ins Klo machen können.


----------



## Wuerz (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das erste Strategiespiel, dass endlich Starcraft Broodwar vom Echtzeitstrategiethron verdrängen kann.


----------



## ILoveStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

TOD VERDERBEN VERRAT HASS WUT BLUT VERNICHTUNG TOD ZERSTÖRUNG


----------



## mar1k (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein weiteres Kapitel aus Jim Raynors Leben und seinem Kampf für die Terraner.


----------



## Lorgod (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Kinder der Xel'Naga sind im Krieg und nur ein Mann kann die Menschheit vor der Vernichtung bewahren: Jim Raynor.


----------



## Mork75 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was als Artefaktsuche für Jim Raynor begann, entwickelt sich zu etwas weitaus größerem… Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty


----------



## Accu (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg breiten sich weiter aus, während Protoss und Terraner verzweifelt um ihr Überleben kämpfen - plötzlich kommt Rainbow Robot Unicorn.


----------



## mrupert (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Piep, piep, piep… die Terraner haben alle lieb. Die Protoss gar besonders gern, drum halten sie sich nicht lang fern.


----------



## weedn (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Will man als Terra siegen, das ist kein joke, gehört er zugebaut der eigne choke.
Das die Zerg keiner mag, liegt mit unter wohl am Zerebrat.
Was also zu picken bleibt mir nur?
"Tassadar, ich tue es für Aiur!"


----------



## Rayndi (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer schleicht und kriecht durch Nacht und Wind, es sind die Zerg, undzwar geschwind.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Last uns um die Freiheit kämpfen.
Und uns aus diesem Aschenhaufen erheben.
Wir bringen alles zum beben!
Flügel der Freiheit!


----------



## m0rph3us666 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft wings of Liberty:

Jeder glaubt´s  gehört zu haben;
doch sein Urteil muss sich selber fällen,
wer versucht mit Blizzards Gaben,
sich einig gegen Zerg zu stellen.


----------



## Accu (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story von Starcraft kurz, prägnant, nüchtern und sachlich: Epic Win und sowas von geil!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Artefakte werden uns Flügel verleihen,
Und uns vor dem Hass und Krieg befreien,
doch zuvor wird es Asche schneien.


----------



## hatespherejens (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty - Die koreanische Spielebibel wird um ein weiteres Meisterwerk erweitert.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Würde Aristoteles noch unter uns weilen, so würde er sagen, dass SC2 die Vernunft erzieht!


----------



## Phoneus (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre herrschte Still um Char nun ist Kerrigan zurück. Sind Jim und seine Truppen ihr und ihrem Schwarm gewachsen?


----------



## g0tya (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach langem Warten ist es soweit ein Klassiker des Genres erlebt seine Renaissance.
Wings of libberty The legend lives.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2, ein Spiel, welches noch bevor es Erschienen ist für Aufregung, Turniere, Streams, Tagebücher, ESL-TV, Verzweiflung und Glücksgefühle sorgt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2. Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Blizzard oder ihren Psychologen.


----------



## Ankerich (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eines Tages werde ich alle Weisheiten dieser Welt aufgeschrieben haben - aufwachen und in eine neue Dummheit rennen. Erwache Kerrigan!


----------



## Freak993 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan unser im Himmel,..... Dein Reich komme....Wie in Aiur so auch auf Erden....En taro Adun, Executor


----------



## PsychoFromHell (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn sich drei streiten(Terraner protoss und Zerg) freut sich der vierte.(Zel´Naga)


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist das erste Spiel bei dem ein Beta-Key für 600 € bei Ebay verkauft wird.-_-


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist ein Spiel, welches bei denen die keinen Key bekommen haben die gleichen Nachwirkungen bewirken kann wie bei "Die Leden des jungen Werthers"


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg werden im Wüstensand verrecken,
und von den Menschen bleiben nur Skeletten,
und von Protoss bleiben nur dunkle Flecken.


----------



## MarkiMark85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner wollen überleben, die Zerg die Macht anstreben und die Protoss die Xel´Naga Ankunft erleben.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Königin der Klingen wird sich erheben,
sie wird nach Rache und Tod streben.
Wer hat ne Chance zu überleben?


----------



## Captainwusel (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor kommt schießt und tötet.


----------



## Rubber2000 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich kann zwar nicht reimen aber Gamen das möcht ich meinen.

Starcraft spielen ist so cool wer das tut der ist kein fool.


----------



## Tiberiummistake (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf auf großer Zerg,
geh und vernichte den terranischen Zwerg, 
Bevor der Zwerg zum Protoss geht.,
und dich einfach wegfegt.
.


----------



## ungetuem (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sie muss erlischen, die Sonne von Char.
Denn schon bald droht es zu zerfließen,
das Wachs der Flügel der Freiheit...


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wir werden wieder Krieg erleben,
und wenn wir nicht nach Freiheit streben,
dann wird es keinen Morgen geben


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Verdammt seist du, verdammter Schwarm.
Verdammt sind deine Kreaturen.
Wenn du gewinnst dann gibt’s kein Gott,
sondern nur Tod (alternativ: aber die Karigen ist hot)


----------



## Respawn360 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die letzte Metamorphose der Zerg begann,
was der Protoss und Terraner kaum glauben kann.
Und wie es endet, wird gesendet.


----------



## Rasil (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schnitzl, Schnetzl Protoss betreten das Gemetzel,
Terraner, Waffe laden!
Beschießt sie mit Granaten,
Zergs kommen aus'm Untergrund...
Nuklearer Abschuss geortet!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist für jeden da,
vom Noob bis Profi, das ist klar
selbst for my ma.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es gab einmal einen Zerg. Er war so häßlich, dass alle Menschen gestorben sind.
Ende


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Tip, Top, Wunderbar, die Zerg sind wieder da!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wir wollen Kuchen,
und spenden Blut,
und machen dann die Zergs kaputt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday lieber Zergling! Du bist aus dem Ei geschlüpft.


----------



## Narrak (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Dunkle Zukunft, verschiedene Rassen kämpfen um ihr überleben, es ist ausssichtslos aber das spiel wird sich gut verkaufen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Overlord im Klassenzimmer:
Zergon? Anwesend, grrrrr!
Zergine? Anwesend, khhhhhh!
Zerhäßlich? Jop, blublublublu!
Zergschleim?: da, bäääää.
Over.k, in der Pause, geht alles was mit Z anfängt raus auf den Hof und nagt etwas an den Menschen herum!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Pitsche, Patsche, Naß.
Die Karigan ist wieder mal aus dem Knast!


----------



## horror41 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Marine: Terraner an die Macht,
Zealot: Wär doch gelacht,
Zergling schweigt und macht sich klein,
nimmt stetig mehr Planeten ein.


----------



## Lenzmachine (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor versöhnt sich mit Kerrigan: Zerglinge sind als Haustiere der Renner, reisen mit Overlord Airlines war nie einfacher. Happy End.


----------



## Zergoras (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner, Zerg,
vorprogrammiert sind epische Schlachten,
erbitterte Kämpfe um Ruhm, Ehre und Macht,
indem Waffen, Klauen und Schilde aufeinanderkrachen
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Da ich in meinem Profil nicht finde, wo ich meinen Namen ändern kann schreibe ich den einfach hier drunter, damit ich auch berücksichtigt werde:
Tobias Trapp
Angegebene E-Mail Adresse stimmt.


----------



## drotar (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Kampf gegen die Terranische Herrschaft, taucht eine alte Bekanntschaft wieder auf. Doch ist Sie Jim Raynors Freund oder Feind?


----------



## YinYang1988 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hier noch eine Art Gedicht von mir ^^

Zwei Völker,
Zergs, Protoss ,
bekriegen einander.

Ein Volk,
Zergs,
Invadiert,  tyrannisiert 
Terraner.

Drei Völker ,
Zergs, Protoss, Terraner
Kämpfen.


----------



## topsem (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach 4 Jahren lässt es Imperator Mengsk mit seiner Liga krachen,
doch was werden daraufhin Kerrigan und Raynor machen?


----------



## Psycodad41 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SCII WoL Story:

Jeder wie ers bestens kann:

Zerg fressen Zeug, Terraner beschießen Zeug, Protoss gewinnen.
Raynor trinkt, Kerrigan stinkt, Zeratul ist cool.

 :>


----------



## Jackson74 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg dachten sie hätten gegen den Protoss gewonnen, haben es aber nicht.
Am ende gewinnen die Terraner.


----------



## Proskilled (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss Zerg Terraner, der Kampf ist jeder gegen jeden ein ständiger Kampf ums Überleben. Technologie gegen Masse gegen Überlebenskünstler.


----------



## Waltari81 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während Protoss die kleinen Zerg  zerstampfen
Gehn Zerlinge fröhlich Marines aufmampfen
Die vorher noch böse Dark Templar eindampfen


----------



## Nonymus (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor: Wie man eine Konföderatin stürzt. 2te, verbesserte Auflage.


----------



## dragokan (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Du kämpfst mit Jim Raynor in packenden echtzeit Schlachten gegen die Zerg und Protoss für eine strahlende Zukunft der Terraner.


----------



## Zocker134 (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Krieg, gegen die Zerg und Protoss hat wieder begonnen,
Die Terraner beginnen sich zu Rüsten, gegen den großen Krieg.


----------



## Hupaxer (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss haben Angst im Dunkeln   brauchen Pylonfunzeln
Zerg sind schräg drauf                      pupsen Overlords auf sie rauf
Terran YEAH                                        Wörter leer


----------



## Amadox (18. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es geht um den Kampf der Menschheit gegen zwei Alienrassen: Schleimige und Runzlige. Am Ende gewinnt Raynor. Und Blizzard natürlich.


----------



## Accu (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Abtrünnige Protoss und Terraner infiltrieren unter Raynor's Führung den Heimatplaneten der Zerg; töten Karrigan, die  Kloneier von sich anlegte.


----------



## padd1s9n (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Können Terra und Protoss die Metamorphose stoppen;
oder werden die Zerg die Beiden verkloppen?


----------



## dezmo (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

vier Jahre ists nun her,
Terraner, Protoss und Zerg hauen sich wieder sehr,
der Gewinner !?
siehe da..
Xel'Naga !


----------



## philzlaus (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner - Protoss - Zerg: Es herrscht ein exekutiver Zustand, dessen ehrbarmungslose Auswirkung nur frontale Zerstörungen, Leid und Tod mit sich bringt.


----------



## RoxyYxor (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gut gegen Böse.
Menschen gegen Aliens.
Wer böse ist und wer gut hat jeder selbst zu entscheiden.


----------



## N7ghty (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Alle Charaktere die aus Teil 1 überlebt haben kloppen sich in Teil 2 um das Universum.


----------



## tokoyama (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

RAUCHENDER PROTAGONIST MIT HUMANOIDEM HINTERGRUND BEKÄMPFT ANIMALISCHEN AGGRESSOR UND TECHNOLOGISIERTEN WIDERSACHER. AUSGANG  UNGEWISS.


----------



## Lindemann017 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Humans VS Technology VS Nature oder anders, die Story geht so weiter wie Blizzard will und das ist gut so.


----------



## Dizyaa (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen, die sich hassen, 
drei Ideologien, ohne Aussicht auf Frieden

Mensch, Maschine oder Mutant, 
nur einer bleibt Okkupant!


----------



## h3l3n (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim und Matt starten das größte intergalaktische Pokerturnier auf der Hyperion um die Mannschaft bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Cyrus7 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner werden sich klar, dass sie in dem Teil Plot-Armor bekommen haben und beginnen damit alles weg zu ownen...


----------



## prophecy2k (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft II - neue Karosserie, alte Teile 

Trittst du auf nen grünen Stein, pass auf es könnt ein Zergling sein?

Hochglanzprotze verdreschen alte Schleiner... und wer kann den Kram wieder aufwischen? Die Marines!


----------



## ProGaming (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

DER Strategie Teil des Jahres- SC2. 3 Rassen 3 Geschichten und 1 Ziel: Die Macht und es wird kein Frieden geben.


----------



## LohmaX (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hier meine Zusammenfassung:

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Biste ein Planer spielste *Terraner*,
ein Game vs. *Protoss* gleicht nem defaultloss,
brauchste Masse ab Werk probiers doch mit* Zerg*.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Beste Grüße

LohmaX


----------



## pLOblivion (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terraner kämpfen für den Frieden, 
doch siehe da,
jetzt gibts auch noch Hybriden!


----------



## brian25 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Getragen von Flügeln der Freiheit erobert die Menschheit das Herz des Schwarms um dadurch zum Alleinerben der Leere zu werden.


----------



## Mokosch69 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gejagt von Arcturus Mengsk, srößt Jim Rayner auf zunehmende Aktivitäten des Zergschwarms als der Dunkle Templer Zeratul in Erscheinung tritt.


----------



## AWYN (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hm, naja also da waren vor knapp 11 Jahren diese 3 Rassen aus einem alternativen Universum einer komerziellen Würfelspielwelt *räusper*. Und die sind alle so 2D und können sich nur in vier Richtungen bewegen. Und weil die alle so hässlich und plattgedrückt sind und sich so komisch bewegen, sind die natürlich voll sauer und wollen jemanden dafür umklatschen. Dann is halt Krieg und Milliarden von Koreanern schauen zu. Dann, nach langer Zeit kommt Gott, der sich die letzten Jahre lieber damit beschäftigt hat, eine neue Welt für weniger sozialkompetente Menschen zu erschaffen, mit so Orks und Elfen und Auktionen von irgendwelchen farbigen Gegenständen bei eBay. Er schenkt ihnen die dritte Dimension und ein paar Shader, verlangt von ihnen aber den LAN-Modus. Die 3 Rassen entscheiden deswegen sich zu verbünden und das BattleNet zu erobern und für immer zu vernichten. Aber aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Mentalität, den Nahrungsvorlieben und dem immerwährenden Trauma früher nur eine 2D-Kopie eines Brettspiels gewesen zu sein, geraten sie erneut aneinander und warten nun im Stillen darauf endlich wieder unerbittlich gegeneinander zu kämpfen. Gott kann sich leider nicht darum kümmern, da er vorerst ungefähr 250.000 Menschen das Himmelreich versagen muss, weil die seine Idee total blöde fanden...


----------



## selfpwnd (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft ist ein Spiel, wo sich Terraner, Protoss und Zerg gegenseitig verprügeln und am Ende gewinnen immer die Koreaner.


----------



## burkmaster (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein  Epischer Kampf entfacht. Raynor fällt in die Hände der Zerg und wird wird zum König der Klingen!!!


----------



## Tapering (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Spiel, sie alle zu verbinden, ihre Rassen zu meistern, ihre Gegner zu überwinden um die Massen zu begeistern.


----------



## joooobi (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sie sind hässlich, sie sind ehrlos, und sie wollen unseren Tod. Kommt, vernichten wir Menschen und Protoss. Für den Schwarm!


----------



## dickerwickinger (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eine epische Schlacht zwischen Terranern, Zerg und Protoss, bei der jeder unbedingt dabei sein will!!!


----------



## DerGoettinger (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Farmvillefarmer schluchzt und wimmert,
hats noch allen schnell getwittert,
versteckt sich hinterm nächsten Berg,
„Aus der Hühnerfarm schlüpften Zerg !“


----------



## yamatho (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor will destroy
Kerigans Zerg fanboy
the Dominion team
falls through the beam


----------



## train4pg (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Rache der Terras
Mit einigen Extras
Wird Kerigan richten
Und die Zerg vernichten


----------



## scyx (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Dunkle Templer wetzen noch
bedächtig ihre Klingen
während heldenhafte Marines
das nächste Gefecht beginnen!
TOD DEN ZERG - ihr Schlachtruf lautet.


----------



## DaHiasch (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erneut kommt es zum Kampf zwischen den menschlichen Terranern, den brütenden Zerg-Aliens und den roboterhaften Protoss-Aliens.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre herrschte Stille
4 Jahre war kein Krieg
Doch nun gibt’s viel Intrig
Und es herrscht wieder Krieg


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor hat nen Plan
Jimmy R. ist der Mann,
Der alles wieder regelt 
Und Zergs den Sinn vernebelt


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was durch Krieg entstanden ist, wird auch durch Krieg untergehen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SC2 ist glaube ich das erste Spiel, dass in Korea eine höhere Altersbeschränkung bekommt als in Deutschland.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

„Guten Tag, ich heiße Jimmy Raynor und ich bin nun seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr trocken.“


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy R hat ein Problem,
er hat Alk besonders gern,
doch der Zerg bleibt auch nicht fern.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Pille, Palle, Abenteuer,
Zerg ist ein schlimmes Abenteuer


----------



## ambermind (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 wird in Kampagne 1 uns wieder wochenlange durchzockte Nächte bescheren und unsere Frauen in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bald kommt wieder die Zeit in der die Marines die Zerglinge jagen und dabei von den Protoss ausgelacht werden.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der neue Held im SC2 Universum:  Darth Vader!!!


----------



## Kutip (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ich wette mit der aktion gibts am dienstag gute nachrichten von den onlinern


----------



## buribu (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor ist "Heavy Metal",
drum haut er den Zergs auf den Schädel!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs sind wieder aufgewacht 
Und wollen zerstören, die ganze Pracht!
Doch der Jimmy kommt vorbei,
Und macht aus ihnen Brei!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Viele Menschen sind gefallen,
„Thor ist hier“ kommt aus Fabrikhallen.
Jeder will nen Zerg erwischen,
einfach jeder will mitmischen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Pille, Palle, Abenteuer,
Zerg ist ein schlimmes UNGEHEUER!


----------



## TorYX (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bald ist es wieder zu weit! Auf dem Schlachtfeld auf dem Zergs gegen Protosse und Teraner kämpfen um die Vorherrschaft zu übernehmen! Jimmy wird siegen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer kann die Metamorphose stoppen?
Jimmy Raynor, ihn kann keiner toppen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

1,2 Karrigan kommt vorbei
3,4 schließ schnell deine tür
5,6 sie möchte mit dir ***
7,8 es ist mitternacht
9,10 ich will nicht schlafen gehen


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

1,2 Jimmy kommt vorbei
3,4 schließ schnell deine Tür
5,6 er trinkt mit dir auf EX
7,8 das wäre doch gelacht
9, 10 Du wirst nicht mehr aufstechen


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

1,2 Zeratul kommt vorbei
3,4 schließ schnell deine Tür
5,6 er kennt keinen Kodex
7,8 bist du aufgewacht?
9,10 er wird nicht nach Aiur gehen


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

xD in 4 Minuten gedichtet xD


----------



## El_HoMo (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg,Teranner,Protoss,
das sind die Klassen.
Kalter Krieg.Und alle nur ein Ziel 
im Leben, nach Freiheit zu
streben.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Weg führt uns zum  Koprulu-Sektor,
dort suchen wir nach einem Vektor,
so sagt es Blizzard, der Direktor.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wir begegnen alten Helden,
und führen Zergs in ihr Verderben,
doch sie wollen nicht so schnell sterben!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blizzard hat ein Spiel gemacht,
nun stehen sie unter Verdacht,
Wer hätte es gedacht?
Aufgewacht!
Es ist Starcraft!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es heißt Nu-Ku-Lar!!!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Brot (ich hatte keinen besseren Reim)


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In meiner Welt von SC2 leben nur Zerglinge, die fressen Regenbögen und pupsen Schmetterlinge.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In meiner Welt von SC2 leben nur Zerglinge, die fressen Brot und kacken Kacke. 

(Die Ideen gehen aus, Brot haha)


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Lauf kleiner Zergling,
sonst holt dich der Blink!
Trink nen Feigling,
dann wirst zum Speedling!


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg und Terraner,
Bauen eine Base in ihrem Lager
Gewinnen wird nur der mit der besten Armee,
Denn sie bringt die besten Ergebnisse


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bald habe ich die Macht,
denn ich heiße DarkStarcraft,
und es wäre doch gelacht
zu entgehen dieser Pracht!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre sind vergangen 
Und nun wird es Zeit wieder anzufangen,
zu zerstören, zu bekriegen und Sieg zu erlangen!


----------



## Lukiman (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ DarkStarcraft

Versuchs mal mit weniger schreiben aber dafür mehr nachdenken.
vllt hörst du dann auch auf Wörter auf sich selbst zu reimen. 
sry aber beim durchlesen konnte ich einfach nicht anders als darauf einzugehen. viel erfolg noch


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 hat mich gebissen,
nun fühle ich mich sehr zerrissen,
lasst mich bitte etwas von dem Spiele wissen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ Lukiman.

Der Sinn dieses Reims wurde vielleicht falsch verstanden. Die "Pracht" ist nicht auf mich bezogen, sondern auf SC2. Oder habe ich jetzt deine Aussage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Viel Geschick und Strategie,
Ja das ist Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Große Schlachten rund um die Galaxie
Das ist Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Man kann dir Geschichte nicht zusammen fassen, weil jeder selbst über die Geschichte entscheidet. (verzweigte, nicht-lineare Missionen)


----------



## ShoGun1083 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Story knüpft an SC: BW an, speziell auf Terraner fixiert, Hauptchara Jim Raynor der eine Gruppe Rebellen anführt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf der Hyperion wirst du reisen,
und mit Schwert und Eisen die Zergs umschmeißen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es geht um Zergs, sie sind wie Ameisen
Nur können sie sehr viel mehr schei***


----------



## atzek1 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Marine!
Der  Zergling!
Im Ödland!
Der Zergling schreit:
HUURRRZZZ!

Die Zerg!
Aiur!
HUURRRZZZ!

Alkohol!
Jim Raynor!
HUURRRZZZ!

(vgl. Kerkeling)


----------



## AlphaHoernchen447 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

[size=x-large]Ich wage mal eine *Prognose*: [/size]Das Spiel könnte so oder so enden!


----------



## exXxa (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Alle drei Rassen haben eine eigene und interessante Geschichte hinter sich, StarCraft2 wird genau dort anknüpfen und noch besser werden.


----------



## NeroCor (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Konflikt der Rassen, kampf der Massen!


----------



## Torchlight_Fan (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 – in manchen Ländern Sport, in manchen nur Spiel.
Die Story ist komplex, 20 Wörter aber nicht sehr viel.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner hauen mächtig drauf,
und des Reapers Pistolenlauf
ändert den ganzen Spielverlauf!


----------



## kanzchri (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - Genauso wie Goethes Faust , nur dass das Gute gewinnt. (Heizölrückstoßabdämpfung)


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blizzard hat es fein gemacht,
Und SC2 herausgebracht.
Nun werden wir uns wieder bekriegen,
Um mit Flügel der Freiheit wegzufliegen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Menschen und die Zerg,
Doch das ist erst die Spitze vom Eisberg,
ich zock Starcraft bis ich sterb.


----------



## lalelu86 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner streben nach Herrschaft,
die Protoss nur versuchen zu schlichten,
die Zerg wollen vernichten,
aber mit wem schließt Ihr Bruderschaft ?


----------



## NoOath (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg oder Terraner.
Es ist doch sowieso schon alles im Eimer.
So stellt sich die große Frage!
Wie geht es weiter mit der großen Sage?


----------



## jaNN (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schlicht und ergreifend das beste Spiel 2010.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Als Haiku:
Single unwichtig,
im epischen Multiplayer:
Zerg *** alle!


----------



## kanzchri (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - genauso wie Goethes Faust, nur dass das Gute gewinnt. Bedenken sie auch die Heizölrückstoßabdämpfung

-----------------------
ich hoff mal ich habe vorhin nicht schon gepostet, wenn doch einen von den beiden löschen bitte


----------



## gabo1337 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwölf wunderbare Jahre sind vergangen, 
nun erweckt SC2 bei mir das große Verlangen!
Auf weitere Zwölf Jahre!


----------



## lordquake (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der ultmative Kampf der drei Rassen
Wer gewinnt unter den Massen?
Das allmächtige BattleNet wird es uns wissen lassen!


----------



## Joshi1988 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3597 Tage
86328 Stunden
5179680 Minuten
310780800 Sekunden
Kein Problem Blizzard lasst euch Zeit  
ABER ICH WILL NEN KEY!


----------



## QrIlLe (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen kämpfen um Macht,
Protoss, Terraner, Zerg sie sind.
Sie kämpfen auch bei Nacht,
zeigen wird sich wer gewinnt!


----------



## Biathlonfan (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich bin 41 Jahre alt, absoluter Strategiefan und würde mich wahnsinnig über einen Key freuen. Meine Zusammenfassung von Starcraft 2 in 20 Worten lautet folgendermaßen:

Es ist das Strategiespiel. Es spielt in der Zukunft. Man kämpft entweder als Mensch, Alien oder Protoss gegen die Anderen.

PS: auch wenn ich nicht gewinne möchte ich PCGAMES mal vielen lieben Dank sagen für diese super Internetseite. Es gibt keine bessere als die von PC GAMES. 

Liebe Grüße aus Speyer.


----------



## teejing (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Spiel 
alle Gamer zu einigen
zu entzünden
eine Reise nach Ruhm,
durch  
Absorbierung,
Verteidigung oder
Erleuchtung
der Welten.


----------



## Phil1911 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ALSOOOO:

Es war einmal
online strategiespiel
und von den Pro`s gab es einfach zu viel
so episch wie die filme von michael bay
also: gebt mir nen key mkay?

xD mann hab ich langeweile 
Grüße mal an alle ^^


----------



## bigpiet (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeiten ändern sich...Menschen ändern sich...Starcraft....bleibt Starcraft.
Und nichts wird das ändern....Nichts kann es aufhalten.


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynors to-do Liste:
1. trocken werden
2. Cash beschafften
3. ????
4. Mengsk, Kerrigan, Xel-Naga tot
5. Universum gerettet


----------



## livinglich (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg ungesehen,
Die Protoss geteilt in zwei,
Die Liga festigt ihre Macht,
Was werden die Xel'Naga bringen ...


----------



## Michaelmann (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Geeint von denen, die sie einst verbannten, werden sie den Schöpfern gegenübertreten müssen. Alle drei.


----------



## Proskilled (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Krieg zwischen Zerg, Protoss und Terranern geht weiter. Masse gegen Technik gegen Überlebenskünstler. Starcraft 2 best game ever!


----------



## Proskilled (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ruhe vor dem Sturm, die hochtechnologischen Schiffe der Protoss kommen, die Terraner sitzen in den Bunkern und die Queen brütet.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich bin kein Dichter kein Literat,
doch alles was ich will, ist, Starcraft,
denn ich spür eine Anziehungskraft.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Battlenet wird uns vereinen,
und neue Möglichkeiten zeigen.
SC2 ist einfach Pflicht,
wer‘s nicht kauft ist Bösewicht!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SC2 ist der Grund, warum ich von meiner Freundin umgebracht werde.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story von SC2:

1.	Zerg kommen auf die Erde.
2.	Die Pharmaindustrie erhofft Profit.
3.	Zerggrippe bricht aus.
4.	Pharmaindustrie produziert einen Gegenstoff für Impfungen.
5.	Die Menschen wurden wieder einmal verascht und das Steuergeld wurde für nichts ausgegeben


----------



## Pry92 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vieles ist noch nicht bekannt,
Nur das Zerg alles überrannt,
Protoss alleine herrschen wollen,
Die Terraner es verhindern sollen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Friede, freude, eierkuchen
Keiner hat die Zergs gerufen.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy Raynor braucht viel Geld,
er ist schließlich doch ein Held!
Darum reisen wir zusammen,
Und verbrennen Zergs mit Flammen!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan ist eine Tussi,
sie gibt Raynor Bussi, Bussi.
Dann verschwindet sie ganz schnell
Und macht‘s nem Protoss unheimlich gern!


----------



## Casper-BuMaYe (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In SC sind dunkle Mächte am Werk:
Protoss,Terraner und Zerg.
Mögen sich nicht sehr, 
deswegen geht`s heiß her.



Sorry 1 mal bearbeitet weil "Werk" in Zeile 2 stand.


----------



## mamule (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner werden sich erhebe, die Zerg lassen die erde beben doch die protoss machen Starcraft ganz gross....das und noch viel mehr in Starcraft 2


----------



## Mauzen (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schwingen um zu fliegen,
geboren um zu siegen.
Doch plötzlich ändert sich das Blatt
der Hinterhalt schlägt zu und platt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Aus einem tiefen Schlaf erwachen die Zerg,
sie werden alles vernichten derb!
das ist mein Beitrag zum Wettbewerb.


----------



## torro199 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner, Protoss und Zerg treffen erneut aufeinander. Wer wird siegen und sein überleben sichern?


----------



## Derigorose (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Protoss und Terraner geben sich wieder die Klinge.
Kerrigen Raynor und Co. mit neuen Technologien und Mitstreitern im Gepäck.


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jeder gegen Jeden
Das ist der Segen
Hau alle zu Brei
Das ist Starcraft 2


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Echtzeit Strategie
in der Galaxie
so viel Spaß
hat ich noch nie


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jeder will das Universum für sich! 
Alle Rassen haben ihre Gründe,
die in Starcraft 2 näher erläutert werden.


----------



## Trexey (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Schlacht zwischen Zerg, Protoss und Terranern geht in die zweite Runde!
Für wen kämpfst du?


----------



## oneday (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Races 1Universum ! New Abilities New Unit´s ! STARCRAFT 2


----------



## spexx18 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Menschen, Aliens mit leuchtenden Augen und Insekten schlagen sich gegenseitig die Rübe ein.


----------



## braunmanni (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigian ist wiedergeboren, Jim Raynor kämpft weiter, Arcturus Mengsk bleibt wahnsinnig und die Zerg greifen an.


----------



## brechholz12 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die drei Rassen kämpfen weiterhin um die Vorherschaft im Universum mit Lasern, Kugeln und dem Swarm.


----------



## destctioid (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schreckliche Monster, edle Aliens und ruchlose Menschen kämpfen in der Galaxie ums Überleben.


----------



## elesssarr (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf zwischen Zerg, Protoss und den Terranern geht in die zweite Runde. Jetzt noch besser als je zuvor.


----------



## entwerter110 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein alter Krieg zwischen drei Rassen die sich hassen!


----------



## Szentegyed (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2, ein weiteres Meisterwerk von Blizzard, der die E-Sport Geschichte neu schreiben wird.


----------



## Lammbox (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Völker.
Zerg, Protoss, Terraner. 
Krieg.
Xel'Naga, Schöpfer von Zerg und Protoss sind zurück!
Mächtig!
Was wird geschehen?


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein markerschütterndes Knurren, ein verdächtiges Surren, das Hämmern schwerer Maschinen. Die Möglichkeiten, in dieser vom Krieg erschütterten Welt, sind grenzenlos.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen, zwei Rohstoffe, ein Ziel. Die komplette Vernichtung des Gegners. Kannst du den Überblick bewahren?


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Technologie, Entschlossenheit oder brachiale Gewalt. Wer am Ende den Sieg davonträgt liegt in den Sternen.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Entscheide dich zwischen Fleisch, Eisen oder Licht. Nimm dies als dein Werkzeug und führe dein Volk zum Sieg.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ist es ein Kampf um Ressourcen, um Ehre? Wenn Krieg die letzte Lösung ist, ist Gnade ein längst vergessenes Wort.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In einer Welt in der nur das Überleben zählt, verdammt bis zum letzten Atemzug zu kämpfen. Wähle deine Seite.


----------



## excavalterr (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Weltraum Krieg endet mit einem Knall. Doch erbebt erneut und Jim Raynor ist mitten im Geschehen


----------



## hannelore12-arcor-de (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner, und Zerg kämpfen um ihr nacktes überleben.


----------



## hulzten (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Imperium der Terraner ist infiltriert.Jim Raynor hat das Schicksal der Menschheit in seiner Hand.


----------



## johannbaum12 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In Starcraft2 Wings Of Liberty wird ein weiterer Teil der Geschichte Raynors erzählt.


----------



## karrel88 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan muss sterben und die Welt sich aus den Klauen der Zerg befreien. Doch schafft es Jim Raynor diesmal?


----------



## koreaso (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story ist erneut vielschichtig und wir werden Erfahren was Jim Raynor diesmal tut.


----------



## kurusuuu (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Kampf zwischen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg in dem gewaltige Mächte ihre Kräfte messen.


----------



## w33k (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor erwacht aus der Ziellosigkeit und dürstet nach Rache.
Doch wenn der Schwarm erwacht geht es nur um eins:
Überleben.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Südkorea will den Bann,
in Deutschland fäng das schwitzen an.
Gefühltes jahrelanges Warten,
kommt lasst mich in die Beta starten!


----------



## pelos12 (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan, Rayner und Zeratul werden ihre kräfte messen und sich in die Herzen der Koreaner kämpfen


----------



## pelzerman (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor und seine Alliierten werden werden über die Zukunft des Universums entscheiden im Kampf gegen Zerg und Protoss.


----------



## NEWGATE (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Aus der Asche der großen Schlacht entsteigen Sie.
Terraner, Zerg und Protoss wer kann schon sagen was passiert?


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story von Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty:

Mit Starcraft erscheint der wohl meisterwarteten Titel dieses Jahres. Bereits jetzt steht fest, dass Blizzard damit neue Maßstäbe setzt.


----------



## predox (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erneut wird die Menschenwelt  ein grausamer Krieg aufgezwungen. Kannst du deinen Mann stehen? Kannst du das Schicksal der Menschen lenken?


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story von Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty:

Starcraft erscheint.
Neuer Verkaufsrekord bei PC-Spielen.
Starcraft 2 wird zum Spiel des Jahres gewählt.
Gemeinsam werden wir Teil der Geschichte.


----------



## slurma (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was Starcraft zu dem macht was es ist, ist die unglaubliche Balance die trotz 3 völlig verschieden spielbarer Völker gegeben ist.


----------



## cAz2k (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im weltraum ballernde terraner 
fliegen in ein protoss geschwader
die story wird sicher "phat",
doch ich freu mich aufs battle.net


----------



## Chefchen (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft II - Die beste Art und Weise um die Wartezeit zu Diablo III zu verkürzen.


----------



## squall0r (19. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der  Krieg zwischen Protoss, Terran und Zerg geht im zweiten Teil der Starcraft Reihe weiter.


----------



## bad_temper (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergling, Zealot, Space-Marine
Raynor haut sie alle um.


----------



## Kurbeltoaster (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Willst du "lost-tempel" gepflegt mit  Terranern rocken,
dann tuh ersteinmal den Aufgang blocken,
um dann später mit Tankdropp zu schocken.


----------



## svonolfen (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Krieg zwischen den Terranern, Protoss und Zerg geht mit dem Hauptspiel und zwei Addons in die nächste Runde.


----------



## PFloyd (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gemeinsam bekämpfen Zeratul und Raynor die Königin der Zerg, um ihre Völker vor der Katastrophe zu bewahren.


----------



## rodeghier (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Verliert der Spieler -
war'n 's die Zerg
hinter'm Berg,
Wer hat's verlernt?


----------



## vreydas (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft II knüpft an den ersten Teil an. Es werden wieder die alten Rassen: Terraner, Protoss und Zerg vertreten sein.


----------



## wottka (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Liegt der Zerg tot im Keller, war der Terra schneller.
Liegt der Reaper tot daneben, war der WBF am Leben.


----------



## Blacky-fighter (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zehn Jahr ists nun her und es starb kein Zergling mehr
Nun ist es soweit und die Terraner sind bereit


----------



## yevenus (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, Terraner, Pro, machen den ganzen Weltraum froh!


----------



## Battler81 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Endlich naht die Zeit, die Schlacht der 3 Gewalten wird in die nächste Runde gehen.
Man sieht sich dort!


----------



## IDkey (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Alles verloren, die Freiheit erlangt, auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sinn. Die Schlacht für Raynor beginnt!


----------



## dmtest1 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg Terraner Protoss XelNaga Weltraum Strategie Hass Kerrigan Raynor Mengsk Aiur Overmind Spacemarines Hydralisken Berserker Krieg Verrat Freunde episch.


----------



## mostermaster (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner mit Trauer,
Protoss sind sauer,
Zerg auf der Lauer.
Wer hat Power,
wer ist schlauer?
Xel'Naga, die Erbauer!


----------



## NoVA7 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was wollen wir mit Protoss, Terraner und Zergen, natürlich, Strategisch was werkeln !!


----------



## Kaleel (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Sir! ... 20 Berstlings auf 8 Uhr. Wie lautet ihr Befehl?" "Ausschwärmen!!! ... Verteilt Euch!!! ... Go ... Go ... Go ... und macht sie fertig!!!"


----------



## Sirak (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Marine im finstren Bunker, 
da wurds noch dunkler,
 kam ein Wächterschwarm geflogen, 
Jim Raynor hatte Glück der war umgezogen.


----------



## easymeal (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse..  was machen die Zerg denn hier?! Möge die Rasse mit dem Besten Macro gewinnen!


----------



## Sharkun (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Back @ Koprulu-Sektor ! Terraner (RAYNOR ?!) Bashen die Zergs, Kerrigan wird sauer ! Protoss mischen natürlich wieder mit, am Ende monster Bash !


----------



## mak (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Beta Starcraft 2 -
ich wär so gern dabei.
Als alter Protoss-Fan, da sag ich nur:
"Mein Leben für Aiur"


----------



## ephos (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

TvPvZ.
Alles bekannt und doch irgendwie neu.

Hell, it's about time!


----------



## BurningRanger (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss sind mit sich selbst beschäftigt, während Kerrigan die Menschen zu überrennen versucht, Raynor aber doch noch alle rettet.


----------



## flo54321 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SC2, Wahlkampf der Extraklasse! Toss, Terra und Zerg mischen mit, diesmal sogar ohne TV-Gebrabbel!


----------



## grosso83 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor hier! Sind auf Zergwiderstand auf dem Planeten Char gestoßen. Protoss werden uns nicht helfen. Hilf uns - bring Bier mit!!!


----------



## Frullo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei kleine Terraner-Marines, wollten Zerglinge füllen mit Blei
Protoss kamen keine zu Hilfe, da waren es nur noch zwei...


----------



## qwertz83 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Manchmal, aber nur manchmal haben Marines ein wenig Haue gern! Immer, wirklich immer, haben Zerglinge was auf die Fresse Verdient!


----------



## Reiterhose (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg haben sind beängstigt von Biomasseninflation
Während Protoss sind bekannt für ständige Penetration
Und Terraner kämpfen in ihrer Station.


----------



## Reiterhose (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg sind beängstigt von Biomasseninflation
Während Protoss sind bekannt für ständige Penetration
Und Terraner kämpfen in ihrer 
Station.


----------



## Reiterhose (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Reiterhose schrieb:


> Die Zerg haben sind beängstigt von Biomasseninflation
> Während Protoss sind bekannt für ständige Penetration
> Und Terraner kämpfen in ihrer Station.


   entschuldigt das *haben* das ist zuviel ....

Hoffentlich trozdem noch eine Chance


----------



## Stinger12 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner mit Menschen antlitz
Kämpfen gegen Protoss und Zerg 
Schnell und kraftvoll wie ein Blitz
Jedoch sind diese ein Kriegsbollwerk.


----------



## Brotkruemel (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre später: 
Jim Raynor irrt umher,
Kerrigan zog sich zurück,
die Protoss vereinigen sich.

Der Krieg steht kurz bevor!


----------



## robtek (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2: Kampf des Testosterons - Denkt eigentlich jemand bei diesem ganzen Gemetzel  an die nichtvorhandenen Frauen und Kinder?!


----------



## duke_nukem (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jahre sind vergangen.
Jim, Kerrigan und Zeratul haben das Verlangen.
Die Klingen zu wetzen
um die epische Saga endlich fortzusetzen.


----------



## Arhey (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg fahren neue Geschütze auf.
Neue Technologien zu verwenden ist der Schlüssel.
Sci-Fi hat einen Namen! STARCRAFT 2


----------



## kornhill (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Deine Ex ist ein Monster? 
Deine besten Freunde führen sich auf wie Ausserirdische?
Zeit was dagegen zu Unternehmen, Jim Raynor!


----------



## Don123 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jahre vergingen,
der Tod öffnet die Schwingen,
das Leid zu bringen,
zu kämpfen erneut,
Auf STARCRAFT II euch freut!


----------



## Daniel090 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zitat eines unbekannten Spacemarines:
"Endlich wieder kühles Bier und heiße Bomben!"


----------



## Azrael112244 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blitzende Klingen und pulsierende Schiffe, rauchende Waffen und dröhnende Motoren, triefende Klauen und gefährliches Zischen - das ist Starcarft II.


----------



## Fohley (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Strikte Story suchst du vergeben, Allianzen brechen und entstehen, nur mit Taktik wird du Starcraft 2 überleben!


----------



## Shadooo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Angetrunkener SpaceCowboy Jim Raynor zieht mit seinem Schlachtross Hyperion aus um seine frühere Squaw Sarah Kerrigan zu finden.


----------



## Freak993 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Who let the Kerrigan out?!? who? who? who? who? Who let the Kerrigan out?!? who? who? who? who? Arcturus Mengsk!


----------



## lordquake (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Evolution ist abgeschlossen.
Neue Gebiete werden erschlossen.
Durch Berstlinge, Banshees oder das Mutterschiff
Der Befehl wird kommen: "zum Angriff".


----------



## Silvermix (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt,
so wie es aus Waffe klingt,
vereinigt euch, 
werdet stark,
Starcraft2 wird ziemlich hart!


----------



## duke_nukem (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Geschichte nimmt seinen Lauf
darin kommen Zerglinge vor, zuhauf.
Auch Protoss werden ihre Warpknoten benutzen,
um die Terraner zu verdutzen.


----------



## Sheggo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwanzig Wörter sind nicht leicht, probieren wir es hiermit doch sogleich:
Eneerrrrrggiiiieeee!

Hab ich mich wohl verzählt, sowas aber auch...


----------



## Hupaxer (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Packende Echtzeitaction mit 3 futurischen Rassen und einem GENIALEM Balancing!


----------



## Germansnake2k10 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor will die Herrschaft rund um Arcturus Mengsk vernichten.


----------



## lordquake (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Endlich wird die epische Schlacht fortgesetzt 
und Jim wird von Protoss, Zerg und Terranern von Planet zu Planet gehetzt.


----------



## jetpcg (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zurück im Koprulu Sektor. Die Saga um Terraner, Protoss, Zerg wird fortgeführt. Doch diesmal bestimmt ihr den Verlauf der Geschichte.


----------



## Klau3 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Dunkel ist es, wo der Geist nichts zu sehen vermag.
Einsam zieht die Creew der Hyperion, von Donner, zu Donnerschlag.


----------



## Leibowitz (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kulturen unruhig, gewaltsam überstürzt: gleich Feuerströmen die zum Ende drängen!
Nun stürzt nieder, ihr Millionen! Ahnest du den Richter, Zerg?


----------



## Cornflakes2784 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor wirst du spielen,
mit der Hyperion das All durchfliegen

Kämpfst so manches Scharmützel,
doch Artefakte sind der Schlüssel


----------



## NinjaWursti (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner sind entzweit
Liga und Gefangenheit
Zerg lauern
Protoss trauern
Doch Jim Raynor ist nicht weit


----------



## OscarGold (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn Raynor auf dem Schlachtfeld steht
und Sarah ihm den Kopf verdreht,
dann kann das nur eins bedeuten:
Zerg-Invasion!!!!!


----------



## Trexey (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg rennen
Terraner wollen sie verbrennen
Protoss kommen herbei
Gute Nacht ihr Zwei


----------



## dex2k1 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Big Bang macht plong nach dem der Plopp bum gemacht hat. Ausserdem wieder mit dabei: Boom und Peng am Raumschiff


----------



## Trexey (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg im Boden warten
Terraner und Protss zum Angriff starten
Dies ist kein Test
Gib ihnen den Rest


----------



## Trexey (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Zerg und Terraner.
Wähle deine Seite.
Sei kein Versager.
Sondern leite!


----------



## Zerios (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protos VS Terraner VS Zerg und Raynor gegen alle.


----------



## Freak993 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Story? Nun, ganz klar.... episch! Geradezu unschlagbar! Nur ein Spiel was das schaft und das nennt sich Starcraft!


----------



## apokayan (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

drei völker die ringen,
den schmerz zu bezwingen,
sich ewig bekämpfen,
bis der sieger steht fest.

der Krieg erneut entbrennt...


----------



## Blu_Ray_Lord (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wir werden wieder Krieg erleben,
und wenn wir nicht nach Freiheit streben,
dann wird es keinen Morgen geben.


----------



## Cabernet_1945 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan ist eine Tussi,
sie gibt Raynor Bussi, Bussi.
Dann verschwindet sie ganz schnell
Und macht‘s nem Protoss unheimlich gern!


----------



## Buffalo_Online (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terrs, die wollen Artefakte,
Doch die Zergs, die sagen: “Sachte”
Und die Protoss auch dabei,
Also LOS GEHT’S. PRÜGELEI!


----------



## Moet_Chandon (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

in darkness deep, a shadow moves
forgotten secrets, seeks the light
a future grim, that was not sought
a slow return, of things that were


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ Cabernet_1945 und @ Buffalo_Online

also zu klauen finde ich echt mies und hinterlistig. Ich habe mir echt viel Mühe damit gegeben =/
Ich hoffe die Admins werden schon wissen wer die Sachsen zuerst geschrieben hat!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ist echt das letzte =(


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der lange Schlaf ist vorbei,
Und nun sind die Zerg dabei,
alles zu killen,
und Protoss und Terraner zu verwirren.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich sehe Sturm am Horizont.
Sind das die Panzer an der Front?
OMG!
Es sind Zergs nun bleibt keiner veschont!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre kalter Krieg,
bringen den Terra nicht wirklich zum Sieg,
denn die Zergs sind nun bereit für den Einstieg!


----------



## Versus (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wo kann man im profil nachsehen, welche emailadresse angegeben ist?


----------



## nwo-discer (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Story von Starcraft 2 


Wecker 6 Uhr
Schreibtischstuhl
PC-Powerbutton
Uni-Ausfall
Hunger-Ausfall
Weiterzocken
Sonnen-Ausfall
Weiterzocken
ChampionsLeague-Ausfall
Weiterzocken
3-Worte-übrig-Wort
ICH LIEBE PCGAMES


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan wird Rayns girlfiend,
sie haben zusammen S*X,
sie wird seine EX
Raynor kriegt nen Schuldkomplex.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ Versus, klick auf deinem Namen und dann auf "Einstellungen"


----------



## kamsp (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starship Troopers lässt grüßen, dazu liegen noch tote Protoss zu den Füßen


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Philosoph hat mal Gesagt Hoffnung ist mehr wert als Glück,
nun die Story von SC2 basiert auf Hoffnung.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

J. Dewey (googln) hat den Begriff: „Learning by doing“ geprägt.
SC2 ist nichts anderes.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Michael Jackson war King of Pop.
SC2 ist King of my Desktop und Laptop
und ist einfach nur Top!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SC2 verdient Respekt,
bekomm ich nen Key dann ist alles korrekt!


----------



## dengel80 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss und Zergs hauen sich ordentlich auf die Mütze.


----------



## dezmo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

James Raynor..
a man walking the path of glory ..
he comes on the wings of liberty ..
to show his divinity ..


----------



## mightymos (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor noch mit Kerrigan liebkost,
bekommt Raynor einen Stoß,
was ist denn bloß?
Zeratul unsichtbar auf ihrem Schoß!


----------



## jimme (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2: from dreams to breath to life.  A silent universe awakes on Wings of Liberty!


----------



## NaICo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Zerg - Terraner - Protos - Krieg,
das spielt in ner andern league,
wer den Krieg wird wohl gewinnen?
Weis niemand genau.


----------



## Versus (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@DarkStarcraft: Thx


Also die Menüs sind wirklich extrem verschachtelt...

Wenn ich im members *menü auf der rechten Seite* (da wo "ich" oben drüber steht) auf Einstellungen klick, komme ich direkt zu den Emailbenachrichtungen und Twitter.
Aber meine Emailadresse kann ich nur einsehen, wenn ich im* oberen Menü *auf der members Seite auf Einstellungen klick...


----------



## Scytalen (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Getrieben von Überlebenswillen rotten die Terraner sich zusammen mit den Protoss, um sie die eine Kerrigan zu überleben.


----------



## Korgo (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim & Kerrigan - ein Team.


----------



## Nkck (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die rebellischen Heldentaten von Jim Raynor.Wird er den großen Krieg entscheiden? Man wird sehen.


----------



## Petruslol (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

The Zergling... Who strives for quality, not quantity? WHERES YOUR QUALITY NOW?
(8 Wörter übrig... <.<)
In Sowjet russia, Zerglings still rush you.


----------



## Fritzelmann (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Menschheit steht am Rande der völligen Auslöschung durch einen Bürgerkrieg, der von der Bedrohung der Zerg ablenkt.


----------



## lordquake (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mutalisken werden es von den Bäumen pfeiffen,
dass Jim Raynor lässt seine Waffen schleiffen,
dann werden Feinde die Flucht ergreiffen.


----------



## -ave- (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor auf der Jagd nach Arcturus Mengsk und Kerrigan, doch welche Rolle spielen die Xel'Naga?


----------



## Wicked91 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In einem tobendem Kampf aus Zerg, Terranern und Protoss geht nur ein Sieger hervor. Wer wird es sein?


----------



## breitner785 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf um das Überleben zwischen Terran, Zerg und Protoss geht weiter.


----------



## TheBattleRattle (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sie spielen Cowboy und Indianer,
die Protoss und Terraner,
schubsen manchmal auch nen Zerg
und beschießen sich mit Feuerwerk.


----------



## faust_580 (20. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terran bereiten sich auf den ultimativen Angriff von Zerg vor.


----------



## gerd_dinse (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der erbitterte Kampf zwischen Zerg, Protoss und Terran geht weiter.


----------



## scrax (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es ist wieder an der Zeit, dass der Overmind seine Zerebraten aussendet, um den Schwarm zu verteidigen.


----------



## LordKosh (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

12 Jahre Waffenruhe, alte Spannungen, neuer Hass. Drei Reiche, drei Wege, nur eine Zukunft. Freiheit oder Untergang.


----------



## XIII-DEUCE (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ob Heiliger, Häftling oder Insekt, hier ist für jeden etwas dabei!


----------



## DarkStarcraft (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eine neue Ära kommt herein,
Krieg und Schmerz wird zum Augenschein
Und Marines wollen nur eins: dabei sein.


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, die kommen mit der Masse,
Protoss, ha, die haben Klasse
Und die Menschen mit dem Gauss
Einfach nur Chaos!


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Weil ich es nicht besser konnte,
Und mich dabei nicht schonte
Sag ich nur:
SC2 am Horizonte!


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor kommt mit seiner Vodka
Und einer Tüte, voll mit Koka,
nun haben Zerg ja keine Chance,
wegen dieser Alliance!


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sein die Menschheit Stimpack hat, ist Sport ohne Doping in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer wird die Artefakte finden
Und sich dabei nicht ums Leben bringen.
Davon hängt unser Schicksal ab
Und unser Grab.


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg, die kommen mit der Masse,
Protoss, ha, die haben Klasse
Und die Menschen mit dem Gauss


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

The Zergling... Who strives for quality, not quantity? WHERES YOUR QUALITY NOW?
(8 Wörter übrig... <.<)
In Sowjet russia, Zerglings still rush yo


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen kämpfen um Vorherrschaft der Galaxie, Raynor tritt Ärsche, Zerg zergen Ärsche Protoss bestrahlen Ärsche!


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Protoss, Zerg
treffen sich auf einem Berg.
Dort gibts ne wilde Schießerei
und übrig bleibt nur Brei.


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Treffen sich ein Terraner ein Protos und ein Zerg um zu kämpfen!


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner stark, Protoss weise
führt zusammen des Schicksals Reise,
zu richten was durch Zerg zerstört,
ein Jeder wieder Frieden hört


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terran bereiten sich auf den ultimativen Angriff von Zerg vor.


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

12 Jahre Waffenruhe, alte Spannungen, neuer Hass. Drei Reiche, drei Wege, nur eine Zukunft. Freiheit oder Untergang.


----------



## Captainwusel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ob Heiliger, Häftling oder Insekt, hier ist für jeden etwas dabei!


----------



## fxmackelaner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eine Bitte an die Moderatoren ich habe gerade mal alle Seiten durchgeschaut und habe die schlimmsten Mehrfachposter an die Mods gemeldet manche posten hier mehrfach um sich mehrere Keys zu erschleichen bitte diese Leute bannen.Am schlimmsten ist dieser Darkstarcraft der 100!!! Posts verfasst hat und sich auch noch mehrmals angemeldet hat unter anderem jetzt noch mit dem Namen DS,Captainwusel und noch einige!


----------



## fxmackelaner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mein Vorschlag um solche Betrügereien zu unterbinden das sich hier Leute mehrere Keys erschleichen wäre das nur Leute die sich vor dem 16.4.10 hier angemeldet haben an der Verlosung teilnehmen können.Das würde auch bewirken das wirklich die Leute aus der PCGames Community die Keys bekommen und nicht irgendwelche Spammer die sich mal kurz 10 mal hier anmelden.


----------



## Leibowitz (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich verstehe deinen Unmut und du hast mit deinem Post wahrscheinlich den Finger in die Wunde gelegt. Grundsätzlich ist auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, das Anmeldedatum als Teilnahmebedingung festzulegen. Ihre Keys, Ihre Regeln!  

Dies allerdings nachträglich zu tun - und dazu noch auf Anraten - hat m. M. n. auch einen eher faden Beigeschmack. Es wirkt dann eher als ein weiteres Mittel, die Konkurenz zu kontrollieren und im besten Fall zu minimieren - obwohl ich dir das in keinster Weise unterstellen möchte!

Irgendwie sperre ich mich auch gegen den Gedanken, dass die _PC Games _Redakteure die Möglichkeit von Mehrfachposts nicht bedacht haben sollten, als das Konzept des Gewinnspiels ausgearbeitet wurde. Ich will glauben, dass sie durchaus andere Möglichkeiten haben, die Spreu weitesgehend vom Weizen zu trennen.


----------



## lehle (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

nüchtern oder blumig


----------



## fxmackelaner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Anmeldedatum ist meiner Meinung das einzige wirksame Mittel um Betrug auszuschliessen wenn Du eine andere wirksame Idee hast kannst Du sie gern hier nennen.Falls die Teilnahme hier nicht reglementiert wird kann ich Dir sagen was passiert,solche Typen wie Darkstarcraft greifen hier 5-10 Keys ab benutzen im günstigsten Fall einen selbst und der Rest findet sich bei Ebay wieder.Mir gehts hier nicht darum ehrliche Leute auszusperren aber Fairness muß man leider überall mit Regeln durchsetzen.


----------



## Darthvadder001 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer wird die Artefakte finden
Und sich dabei nicht ums Leben bringen.
Davon hängt unser Schicksal ab
Und unser Grab.


----------



## Darthvadder001 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es ist wieder an der Zeit, dass der Overmind seine Zerebraten aussendet, um den Schwarm zu verteidigen.


----------



## Darthvadder001 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im 26ten Jahrhundert kloppen sich Zerg, Protoss und Terraner um die Vorherschaft im Universum


----------



## Darthvadder001 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Er, Mitte 30, alkoholabhängig sucht schleimiges Alienwesen für eine Diskussionsrunde mit Konfliktpotential"


----------



## Darthvadder001 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während Zerge mit Protoss streiten, Terraner in Konflikt reingleiten. Terraner sich mit Protoss verbünden und den Zerg den Arsch anzünden.


----------



## fxmackelaner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wie man am Poster über mir sieht geht das spammen fröhlich weiter,bitte reagiert endlich Moderatoren!


----------



## exacube (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der Dritte. Wenn drei sich streiten, dann ist es Starcraft!


----------



## lordquake (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eine neue Brut erhebt sich;
der feindliche Zerg nämlich.
Jim kann sie hoffentlich stoppen
und die Gegner verkloppen.


----------



## Sunless (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die legendäre Saga von Protoss, Zerg und Terraner wird in einer neuen Dimension fortgesetzt.


----------



## DarkStarcraft (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ fxmackelaner

Entschuldige, aber nun zeig mir bitte DIE STELLE in der Beschreibung oder in den Regeln, die besagt, dass ich nicht so kreativ sein kann und NUR einmal etwas dichten, schreiben etc. kann. Was ist wenn ich eben so kreativ bin?

UND Nr. 2 Es geht überhaupt nicht, dass ich mehrere Keys abgreife. Ich kann mit 1 Account eben nur EINEN Key abgreifen. Ich erhöhe also mit meiner "BETRÜGEREI", welche keine ist, lediglich meine Chancen. auf eine legale Art und Weise!

UND Nr. 3ich viel schlimmer wenn Posts geklaut werden, so wie z.B. auch meine geklaut worden sind.

Und Nr. 4 Ich habe Florian wegen dem "Diebstahl" kontaktiert und habe dabei gesagt, dass ich eben schon 90 Posts habe (nieeeeee das Gleiche übrigens!) und er hat mir nur viel Glück gewünscht und gesagt, dass alle Posts geprüft werden, ob sie kopiert oder aus anderen Quellen stammen (also keine Chance an die wirklichen Betrüger!)

Also erst einmal lesen, dann verstehen und dann beschweren und nicht sofort "BETRÜGER" schreien.

Ich habe mir echt sehr viel Mühe gegeben uns saß auch mehrere Stunden beim Dichten!

Zitat: "Wir werden alles durchlesen und Kopien herausfischen. Wir werden auch auf anderen Seiten suchen, ob nicht von dort Texte geklaut wurden.Vielen Dank fürs Mitmachen, ich drücke die Daumen!"

Ich habe auch für den Forum auf diversen Seiten, die sich mit SC2 beschäftigen geworben, obwohl die Konkurrenz dadurch ja nur größer wird. Das ist Fairness.


----------



## KemperB (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Rassen kämpfen in unendlichen Schlachten um die Vorherrschaft,
doch wer wird in der Unendlichkeit die letzte Schlacht noch erleben?


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es steht in den Sternen 
Wann der Krieg endet. 
Wann hört es auf, 
dass die Zerg die Menschheit schändet?


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es geschieht das Ungeheure,
Banelings kommen mit ihrer Säure!
Nun ist der Wall gleich weg
Zu spät für einen Mac!


----------



## reutermax (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Menschen, Elfen und Orcs kämpfen um Mitteler... Ähh ich meine natürlich Terraner Protoss und Zerg kämpfen um die Galaxies


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan kann seehr gut blas**
Raynor chillt und kriegt Ekstasen
Da kommt Zeratul vorbei,
im Bett einfach der letzte Schrei!


----------



## duke_nukem (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Um das Schicksal von Raynor wird es im ersten Teil gehn.
Hoffen wir, er wird seine Absichten gut überstehn.


----------



## duke_nukem (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Duke kommt "when it's done"!
bis dahin ist Jim Raynor unser Mann!


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vollführe viele Heldentaten,
beschieße die Zerg und Zerebrate,
zerstöre Protoss und die Zerg
und mache aus den Leichen einen Berg.


----------



## Sveriner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ein zerg springt hoch ein zerg springt  weit warum auch nicht er hat ja zeit


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Große Armeen,
Riesige Schlachten,
wo wir die Zerg auslachten
und mit Protoss Frieden ausmachten,
beginnen wieder 
und wieder
und wieder.


----------



## peaxerly (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wieder wie auch schon im ersten, 
geht es um Terraner,
was für Realbezogene,
und für Planer.


aber auch Protos,
eher was für schnelle
teilweiße Atemlos

und da wären noch die Zerg..
nicht jedem seim Geschmack
kommen meist in Massen vom Berg


nun streiten viele über Imbalance 
wie soll es auch anders sein
im Spielrausch Interessiert das aber kein
den dann is mann in der Siegestrance


Ich hoffe es Reicht und mein Brain hat gutes gespuckt ^^


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan mag Raynor sehr	
Macht da rum als obs nichts wär.


----------



## Bloggen (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hier Live-Bericht aus dem Schlachtfeld:
Terraner greifen die Zerg an.
Zerg schlägt zurück.
Protoss hilft Terraner
und beide schlagen zurück!


----------



## DS (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kugeln fliegen durch die Luft,
Säure wird hier ausgespuckt,
Plasma bringt uns in die Gruft.
SC2 ich bin wirklich beeindruckt!


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Auswertung, wird bestimmt lustig. Mir gefallen viele der kleinen Gedichte


----------



## Bloggen (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor besiegt Kerrigan. Durch die Kraft eines magischen Kristalls vom entfernten Protoss-Planet, wird ihre DNA gereinigt und wird wieder normal.


----------



## Trexey (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hol dir Gas und Kristalle
Baue deine Armee
Tritt nicht in die Falle
Hau sie zu Püree


----------



## fxmackelaner (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ Darkstarcraft es geht nicht nur darum das Du hier alles vollspammst sondern das Du Dich mit mehreren Accounts hier angemeldet hast denn wer sich nicht die Hose mit der Kneifzange anzieht merkt das das DS und Darkstarcraft ein und die selbe Person sind mit wieviel Accounts Du hier angemeldet bist möchte ich lieber nicht wissen.Deshalb kann ich nur wiederholen jeder der nicht vor dem 16.4.10 angemeldet war sollte nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## MDMM (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg,
Alle auf ein Berg,
Und es macht Bumm.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Plitsch platsch ein Raynorschuss 1000 Zerglinge platzen mit Geschrei.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zicke Zacke Zicke Zacke die Protoss haun heute wieder dicke auf die Kacke!


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Rumsdibums und Ratze Fatze die Zerg geben Raynor eins auf die Glatze.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jubelschreie Heldengesänge die Terraner gehn in Wings of Liberty als Winner vpm Platze.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nydus Kanal hin oder her am Ende sind die Protoss die Sieger im Lande!


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Sommer ist es hoffentlich soweit und alle Welt zockt SC2 im weiten Battlenet!


----------



## freddergeier (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Parteien, ein Streit. Wie im wirklichen Leben geht es darum, wer die Ressourcen des Weltalls kriegerisch unter Kontrolle bringt und wer die Planeten beherrschen wird.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Flügel der Freiheit werden sich über dem Schlachtfeld ausbreiten und uns tagelange Spannung garantieren!


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Darktempler und Battlecrusier ziehen übers Land die Zerg schreien vor Wut ihren Hass ins weite Land.


----------



## heinzschneider12 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Marines rauchen und fluchen über ihren harten Dienst es nutzt nichts Zerg und Protoss lauern auf ihre Chance.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nun wird es Zeit die waffen rasseln die Protoss kommen leise rangewarpt.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ruf den Raynor schnell herbei am Tor rütteln 100 Zerglinge mit Geschrei.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mutalisken kreisen übers Schlachtfeld Schatten kommt ins Terralager.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerglinge geifern vor Mordlust mit Geschrei da eilt ein dunkler Templer schnell herbei.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der erste Teil der Starcraft 2 Saga steht vor der Tür jubelt Leute es ist bald soweit.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krieg wird herrschen ziwschen 3 Parteien nur die beste Taktik wird am Ende den Sieg erringen.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss fahren ihre Schilde hoch die Zerg stört es nicht sie opfern ihre Banelinge gleich hundertfach.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Yamatokanone der Terraner feuert der Zergbau steht in Flammen die Marines stürmen am Boden herbei und geben den Rest der elenden Brut.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerglinge speien ihren Schleim heraus die Protoss ekelt es in ihrer hohen 'Würde.


----------



## ambermind (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hohe templer schleichen durchs Land ein Inferno bricht aus treten sie dabein in die Schlacht.


----------



## lanbach-kuemmel (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor lässts krachen
und Kerrigan muss sich Sorgen machen
denn die Hyperion ist startklar
zur großen Schlacht auf Char


----------



## DarkStarcraft (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ fxmackelaner.

Das ist völliger Schwachsinn, was du redest. Es stimmt zwar, dass ich mich hier vor kurzem angemeldet habe wie auch möglicherweise Captainwusel und(DS = DarkStarcraft oder Nintendo oder what?) und viele andere SC Fans, die noch keinen Betakey haben und von dem Contest aus anderen Quellen (darf ich nicht nennen, da es ja dann Werbung für diese ist) erfahren haben. Ich persönlich habe auch schon an anderen Contests teilgenommen, wo Kreativität gefragt war teilgenommen (z.B. SC Geschichte schreiben/weiterführen), leider aber nicht gewonnen. Aber ich war immer fair und habe den anderen die gleichen Chancen gelassen, wie ich selbst habe. 
Und andere Community's haben auch Keys an Gewinner und Anmelder jeglicher Art verteilt wenn diese gewonnen haben: Neuanmelder, Veteranen, Anmelder aus dem Ausland etc. wenn die Beiträge gestimmt haben. Und wenn Fuselwusel oder SC oder noch wär online sind, können sie es ja bestätigen, aber du würdest ihnen ja sowieso nicht glauben. Fairplay, Toleranz und Vertrauen sind wohl nicht deine Stärken.


----------



## TehLordson (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Epische Schlachten stehn bevor,
der Sieg umkämpft wie nie zuvor.
Wir müssen unser bestes geben,
wenn wir den Sieg anstreben.


----------



## kosche2 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hallo ich checke regelmäßig meine emails etc., bin sehr gespannt und wollte daher mal anfragen wie denn der aktuelle Stand ist. Wäre schön wenn sich der Herr Stangl zu Wort melden würde.

Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Bloggen (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor sitzt im Helion und sagt folgendes, während er einpaar Zerglinge flambiert: Hat jemand Zergbraten bestellt?


----------



## DarkStarcraft (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@kosche2 der aktuelle Stand ist, dass du noch bis mindestens Montag warten musst^^. Am Sonntag kann man ja noch den ganzen Tag senden. Am Montag beginnt die ganze Kontrolle, Bewertung etc. würde ich jetzt sagen und im Laufe der Woche wirst du also erfahren ob du gewonnen hast oder nicht. Dann wirst du noch warten müssen bis die Redaktion, Blizzard die Gewinner mitgeteilt hat und dann wartest du bis Blizzard dir die Keys schickt^^.

Also relaxen und warten      GL and HF^^


----------



## Bloggen (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Als die Zerg die Erde überrannte, wissen die Terraner, dass Atomsprengungen auf der ganzen Erdoberfläche ihren einzigen Weg ist.


----------



## GrantigerUnsympath (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Strategie/Aufbauspiel welches sich durch taktisches Spielen, weit von der Masse abhebt und dadurch nur wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat. Wiedermal !


----------



## Duke-exe1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schrecken der Nacht
der Schwarm erwacht!
Jimmy und seine Mannen
ziehen von dannen,
die Protoss unterstützen,
die Galaxie zu beschützen.


----------



## Distell (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Macrointensives Strategiespiel das sich durch Taktische Zusammensetzung von Einheiten stark von anderen Spielen abhebt und die esports Szene aufräumen wird.


----------



## Schaui83 (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

kurz und knapp : 
Kerrigan böse ! 
Arcturus wütend ! !
Jim raynor sauer ! ! !


----------



## Craky (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

die menscheit wird von den zerg angegriffen diese schaffen es nicht sich zu wehren also bleibt nur noch eine atomsprengung


----------



## lordquake (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Flügel der Freiheit -
Jim Raynor steht bereit.
Neue Zerg werden schlüpfen
und Raynor muss neue Bündnisse knüpfen.


----------



## ferraristar (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner kämpfen wie einst die Spartaner im Krieg gegen die Nerds auf Seiten der Protoss und Zergs.


----------



## Beat-Mixer (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg wollen sich befrein. 
Deshalb kämpfen sie um ressourcen, ach wie fein.


----------



## Qoake (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre sind vergangen
seit der letzten großen Schlacht
doch der Schwarm kehrt wieder
mit all seiner Macht.


----------



## Hupaxer (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Würmer im schleim VS Menschen in Anzügen VS Aliens mit BlingBling Fetish

       CHOOSE YOUR STYLE


----------



## Hupaxer (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre , 3 Rassen , 2 Entscheidungen , 1 Betakey


----------



## Hupaxer (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Souveränes Balancing erzeugt eine eindrucksvolle Gamingexpirience durch freshe Units, 

JEDOCH

wäre es nicht adäquat, den Usus heterogener Termini zu minimieren?


----------



## futurerazor (21. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wird es Jim Raynor und seine Armee wieder schaffen gegen die Gegenerischen Rassen zu gewinnen - Starcraft 2 - Wings of Liberty.


----------



## sunset_25 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gebt acht  Kerrigan erwacht
 will mit  Zerg loslegen 
Rainors crew zu zerlegen
Zeratul chillt Rainor killt
Armeen rennen
Galaxien brennen


----------



## ben51 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wie wird die Geschichte zwischen Kerrigan und Raynor ausgehen,
und hat die Menschheit eine Zukunft in diesem bedrohlichen Universum?


----------



## sunset_25 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Oh nein Kerrigan schneit herrein
in Rainors Haus welch Graus
doch Zeratul der Wächter
schmeisst sie raus mit schallendem Gelächter


----------



## sunset_25 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es war einmal  Zerg  Terraner  Protoss die sich bekämpft haben 
und da sie nicht gestorben sind kämpfen sie noch heute


----------



## Weissbrot90 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

- Große Armeen
- neue Styles
- neue Gegner 
- altes Prinzip
- mit Massen den Gegner vernichten 
- oder weinend der übermacht der zerg gegenüberstehen!


----------



## klopo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Wege 
Zeratul sucht nach Antworten
Raynor strebt nach Rache
und Kerrigan zur ultimativen Herrschaft


----------



## Weissbrot90 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

DieTerranerVersuchenDieWeltHerrschaftAnSichZuReisenUndAlleRassenZuVernichten
OderWenigstensNichtAusgerottetZuWerden!
pah! wer braucht schon 20 wörter! xD
man muss nur wissen wie! 
achja dann noch zum schluss eine Info.... (sin doch zu wenig) :*-(


----------



## destroy90210 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner Protoss und Zergs kämpfen bis zum Ende, wer weiß vielleicht nimmt die Schlacht doch noch ne Wende.


----------



## Valarauko (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor kämpft gegen seine Vergangenheit und für die Zukunft der Menschheit.


----------



## bartuk-matthias (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan macht ganz ohne Sang und Klang den Jimie Raynor lang. (hoffentlich )


----------



## lordquake (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan kehrt zurück
Für alle ein grosses Unglück.
Kann Raynor das Ende bestimmen
und Zeratul als Freund gewinnen?


----------



## DornGrim (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"I love the smell of dead zerg in the morning... The smell, you know that stinky smell... Smells like, victory."


----------



## stw089 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg rücken an,
doch Raynor ist nicht bang.
Er wirds richten,
alle Zerg vernichten


----------



## lordquake (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Trete den Wings of Liberty bei und kämpfe an der Seite der Terraner, denn eine neue Zerg-Macht erhebt sich!


----------



## Jeshi (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mit Jim Raynor samt Raumschiff geht es in den epischen  Kampf gegen Protoss, Zerg und Arcturus Mengsk.


----------



## boobies (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zu lang waren Terrans im Schatten. Die Zeit ist gekommen. Der qualvoller Tot der Gegner ist versprochen! Blut und Flamme


----------



## Sigggi (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

2 Marines unterhalten sich:

"Was hat den da so geholpert???"

"Ach das war nur ein Koloss, der über die Klippe stolpert."


----------



## Detherrock (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hilf Jim Raynor und den Terranern die Zerg zu vernichten. Aber hüte dich nicht nur Zerg lauern dort draußen.


----------



## natiVity (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer hat denn da schon wieder drei Todsünden aufeinander losgelassen? Terraner (Habgier) vs. Zerg (Völlerei) vs. Protoss (Hochmut)...


----------



## adaniya (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Imagine Starcraft 2!


----------



## TheSailer (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Zerstören! Vernichten! Ausrotten!" (by Protoss Archons) Wann kann es endlich wieder losgehen ?


----------



## gercon (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

schleimige Aliens,high-tech Roboter und Marsmenschen kloppen sich um die Vorherrschaft im Universum.


----------



## Prosatanos (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg duellieren sich um platz 1! möge der beste gewinnen!


----------



## BigNaptizzle (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft II = Starcraft: Source - Der gleiche Müll in neuer Verpackung. 
...
...
...

Wie war das nochmal mit Müll und Starcraft I ...?


----------



## zorgderzerg (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg sind rot,
Protoss sind blau, 
doch die Terraner gewinnen,
das weiß ich genau.


----------



## duke_nukem (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan! Jim Rainor wird dich auseinandernehmen!
Da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen.


----------



## exonuclease (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Marine und einem Berserker?
Vor oder nachdem sie auf die Zerg-Horde getroffen sind?


----------



## duke_nukem (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Freiheit zollt ihren Tribut.
Jim tut das nicht gut.
Die Zerg haben ihm Kerrigan genommen.
Sie wird nicht nochmal entkommen.


----------



## neeoo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Gewinnspiel: "Mithilfe der Kraft des Saftes und Yoghurt als Lehrer, wird Raynor die Zerg vernichten."

Spaceballs hat was


----------



## Waschur (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Rainor kam sah und siegte. Die frage wird nur sein wie schnell ist er mit dir fertig Kerrigan!


----------



## SirVirus (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Große Verschlinger kommt, das sind die Zerg hier!
Darauf trinken die Terraner erstmal ein Bier!
Protoss werden zum Tier!


----------



## kallsen (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mit Hilfe einer uralten Maschine haben die Protoss die Körper von Kerrigan und Jim Raynor vertauscht, was für Verwirrungen sorgt.


----------



## Bleek1337 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hab in letzter zeit die ganzen starcraft2 beta turniere verfolgt und das, was ich gesehen hab, macht RICHTIG LAUNE! Tolle Umsetztung, nette Grafik und verdammt viel Feeling !

Freu mich total auf das Game


----------



## duke_nukem (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner, Meister des Überlebens.
Angeborene Fähigkeiten wie bei den Zerg sucht ihr vergebens.
Fortschrittliche Technologien
sind nur den Portoss verliehen.


----------



## g0rn4ever (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In der ersten Kampagne wird sich alles um die Terraner drehen, während es in den weiteren Kampagnen um Zerg und Protoss gehen wird. In jedem einzelnen Spiel der Trilogie wird es jedoch möglich sein, alle Rassen im Singleplayer-Skirmish und Multiplayer-Modus zu spielen.


----------



## duke_nukem (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Lasst uns die Gläser erheben!
Jim Raynor, HOCH SOLL ER LEBEN!
möge er die Rebellion anführen
und den Overmind aufspüren!"


----------



## nomonsta (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Meister des Starcraft das sind die Terraner
sie pwnen die Zerg wie sonst nur Amrikaner.


----------



## nomonsta (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Blizzcon die hat uns schönes neues gebracht
weil Blizzard nun endlich Starcraft 2 gemacht.


----------



## UltimateManiac (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

zerge zerge häusle baue


----------



## Equi86 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft II ist eine Revolution,
das wissen wir alle schon,
seit die Beta begann,
zieht sie jeden in den Bann.


----------



## Frau_Holle (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Relikte der Xel'Naga warten auf ihre Enthüllung. Schöpfungen werden auf ihren Schöpfer treffen. Protoss und Zerg in Frieden vereint?


----------



## JaWa (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Braucht man in Starcraft 2 mehr Skill oder Micro?
Weder noch! Pick einfach Protoss, des reicht scho!


----------



## Neroin (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

alle wiedererstarkt, protoss terraner greifen an, raynor dazwischen, zerg erst gut dann verlieren, raynor kerrigan liebe, zeratul xel'naga bumm


----------



## Kraken (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner werden wieder von den Zerg verhauen
Von zumindest für Zerg-Verhältnisse
Eventuell noch ganz hübschen Frauen


----------



## Hupaxer (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

PEW PEW schreit der Protossmann ,
denkt er kriegt nen Terran dran,
doch ein zerg komm von hinten dann,
und er sich nicht mehr retten kann!


----------



## Nimrod1991 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Völker. Ein intergalaktischer Krieg.
Wer wird schlußendlich die Macht an sich reißen können?
Zerg? Protoss? oder doch die Terraner?


----------



## diio (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Intergalaktisches Handgemenge vom anderen Stern! Die meist erwartete RTS-Fortsetzung aller Zeiten steht in den Startlöchern.


----------



## jiaao (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 = zukunft,gegenwart und vergangenheit kämpfen ums überleben


----------



## Calhoun84 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen, ein Krieg. Teil 2 des intergalaktischen Kampfes der Superlative bahnt sich an


----------



## vipman056 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die intergalaktischen Schlachten der Zerg, Terraner und Protoss sind überall zu sehen, die einzigartige Zusammenführung der Zeit!


----------



## appjakaso (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

jim raynor wurde von protoss verraten
deshalb gibts ab jetzt zealotbraten
und danach ein geiler one-night-stand
mit seiner freundin kerrigan


----------



## Prof-G (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Fröhlich treibt der Raynor, durchs All im Schiffscontainer.
Wenn die Xel'Naga mit dem "bnetd-Projekt" kommen, ist das
Battle-Net zerronnen.


----------



## illumian (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Taktik pur. Fast Exe, Tower Def oder Zerg Rush. Alles möglich.


----------



## pimpinrob (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blutiges Gemetzel und epische Schlachten. Hell, it's about time.


----------



## Craky (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

bin mir sicher das die story so abläuft:
kerrigan böse , jim raynor denkt mit seinem penis und versucht sie da rauszuholen.
das geht schief und endet im krieg.


hoffe ihr wisst jetz worums geht)))


----------



## lordquake (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zeit verging.
Jahre zogen dahin.
Die Zerg sind wieder in der Stadt.
Doch Jim Raynor macht sie alle platt.


----------



## lordquake (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jimmy tut sich schwer.
Liebt den Whiskey sehr.
Seine einzige Liebe, längst verflossen.
Es wird deshalb noch viel Blut vergossen.


----------



## Hupaxer (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 ist ein Videospiel, welches sich mit der Thematik der Toleranz und Agression dreierlei Individuen widmet. 
Im Gamerjagon : "VOLL GEIL!"


----------



## teddyoojo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Flügel der Freiheit.
Die Freiheit des Universums.
Und Jim Raynor. 
Trinker.
Zerg der allgegegenwärtige Feind.


----------



## teddyoojo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Strategiespiel, Nachfolger des legendäre RTS-Titels Starcraft: Brood War.
Zerg, Terraner und Protoss sind die Rassen. Epische Kämpfe. Tolle Echtzeit-Kampagne.


----------



## teddyoojo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor der ehrliche Mann,
dem Alkohol verfallen,
tut alles was er tuen kann,
um die Zergs abzuknallen.


----------



## vinvin (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei verbitterte Rassen,
die einander hassen 
und in epischen Schlachten,
dem anderen nach dem Leben trachten!


----------



## Scadd (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg
prügeln sich aufm Berg,
Harter Kampf wird es werden,
zwei müssen sich unterwerfen.


----------



## lordquake (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor: "Rache ist ein Gericht, das am besten eiskalt serviert wird! Es ist sehr kalt im Weltraum!"

(naja.. eher eine Hommage an Khan Noonien ^^)


----------



## HeintzY (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die drei Parteien Protoss, Terraner und Zerg kloppen sich aus irgendeinem grund um Treibhausgase und ein paar blaue und gelbe Steinchen. Die sollten sie mal auf der Erde vorbeischauen, weil wir einiges an Treibhausgasen über hätten.


----------



## visgps (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg haben alles überrannt,
die Protoss sind nun Freunde,
die Xel'naga planen ihre Rückkehr,
und mitten drin Jim Raynor.


----------



## Tocki (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor alt doch nicht dumm, 
kommt und haut den Arcturus um.  

Protoss groß, Zerg aus Schleim und Terraner ziehmlich klein.


----------



## Unstoppable (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2, man glaubt es kaum
spielt sich ab im Weltraum!


----------



## Kikos (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Dem Terra hauen wir auf den Sack
  das gleiche auch dem Zergenpack
 so soll es sein have fun , good luck !


----------



## eve_cruiser (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Starcraft 2" ist, wenn Belagerungspanzer auf Zerglinge schiessen, 
die gerade Unsterbliche zerlegen, welche Vikings attackieren
und dann alle im Nuke sterben.


----------



## Singler (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ausserirdische Fieslinge treten Terraner kräftig in PoPo. Terraner schicken gestähltes Rauhbeim mit Fluppe los - fiese Ausserirdische sterben unschöne Tode.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2, lang erwartet und ersehnt, ob es uns nun wirklich Freude bringt?
Der Krieg zwischen Protoss, Terra und Zerg ist längst nicht über'n Berg!


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Im Sturm des Templars
die Berge überfliegt dort
der Schrei des Zerglings,

der in die Ferne fortzieht,
im Kosmos tief verborgen.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



teddyoojo schrieb:


> Im Sturm des Templars
> die Berge überfliegt dort
> der Schrei des Zerglings,
> 
> ...


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



teddyoojo schrieb:


> Im Sturm des Templars
> die Berge überfliegt dort
> der Schrei des Zerglings,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloggen (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner gelang es, die Zerg in Galuxusplanet zu drängen. Aber sie wussten nicht, dass es eine Falle war.....


----------



## Hunter_01 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 Rassen die nur Krieg im Kopf haben, bekämpfen sich solange, bis alle
keinen Kopf mehr haben.


----------



## Rasil (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wings of Liberty
it's a agony,
bursting flesh
inside the clash,
hungry creatures
and achievement features,
epic storyline...
Starcraft II !


----------



## Bloggen (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Protoss-Prophet sagt die Zukunft der Terraner voraus: "Ich sehe tote Menschen."


----------



## LordofWar285 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Da kamen so´n paar Zerg, weißte und die meinen die könnten den Menschen mal so richtig schön eins in die Fresse reinhauen, verstehste, aber das lassen die net mit sich machen, verstehste dat. Die hauen denen selber eine rein und den Protoss auch.


----------



## saik25 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich konnte es leider noch nicht antesten, doch war bei den letzten Blizzard Betas immer dabei (WC3 und WoW). Bin mir sicher, dass das Game schon relativ gut funktioniert. Habe einige Youtube Videos und VoDs gesehen. Macht alles einen fertigen, bugfreien und flüssigen Eindruck. Das Gameplay kann man natürlich nur testen, wenn man selbst zockt. Auch das neue Battle.net kann ich nicht bewerten, da man den ganzen Kram auch selbst testen muss. Vom Ding her ist es schwer eine Zusammenfassung über Starcraft 2 zu schreiben, wenn man selbst keinen Key besitzt. Man kann halt das wiedergeben, was man überall gelesen und gesehen hat. Die meisten posten hier ehh irgendwelche aus Foren geklauten Gedichte, Zitate oder was auch immer.

Im Endeffekt wohl ein neuer Maßstab in Sachen Multiplayer! (Hoffe es wird nur annähernd so gut wie WC3, dann ist alles cool)


----------



## saik25 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

THIS IS STARCRAFT!!!!!!


----------



## coolplay1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krieg tobt zwischen den Protoss, Terranern und Zerg
ergreife die Macht über sie bis es heißt;
ich kam sah und siegte...


----------



## Verdeth (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

*G*reat game
*I*mproved Gameplay
*V*alueable minerals
*E*conomic Buildorder
*K*eep opponetnts busy
*E*liminate the weak
*Y*our Game !


----------



## Xion_X (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Mensch,zum Monster geworden
versucht zu vernichten alles Leben.
Terraner kämpfen gegen Horden.
Mit Protoss die sich niemals ergeben.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

starcraft 2, ein action geladenes RTS-Spiel des kult entwicklers blizzard!
erlebt den spannenden Krieg zwischen Terranern, Zergs und Protoss'!


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

I nnovative Neuerungen in
W ings of Liberty
A action geladenes.
N eu und innovativ
T olle Grafik
K rieg der Welten
E infach toll!
Y ummyie!


----------



## Extli (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Rückkehr von Sarah Kerrigan, Zeratul und Raynor sorgt für ein erneutes aufeinandertreffen der bekannten Fraktionen Protoss, Zerg und Terraner.


----------



## Extli (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg greifen an,
die Heimat der Terraner brennt,
die Menscheit steht am Abgrund,
während das Bündnis der Protoss fällt.


----------



## Tarum (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan die Zergkönigin ist wieder erwacht und erklärt der Galaxie den Krieg.
Kann Jim Raynor seine frühere Geliebte aufhalten?


----------



## Geronimooo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor hat den Kampf gegen das Böse nicht aufgegeben, denn die Belohnung ist die Liebe von Sarah Kerrigan.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor in einem epischen Kampf der Galaxis-Streitmächte, gefangen zwischen dem Schicksal der Menschen und seiner ehemals Geliebten.


----------



## Trexey (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf meinem Computer gibt es nur noch ein Programm:
StarCraft 2 vierundzwanzig Stunden lang !


----------



## JoKaa (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor nennt sich unser Held,
mit dem wir durchstreifen diese Welt'.
Von seinem Schicksal benommen,
ist er zum Trinken gekommen.


----------



## Trexey (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Als Zerg hätt ich 4 Basen und wäre nie mehr pleite,
Ich wär der Erste, der Gegner der Zweite!


----------



## Kutip (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während die erstarkten Zerg die Galaxie überrennen, versuchen stark dezimierte Protoss und die Terraner gegen die erdrückende Übermacht zu überleben.


----------



## Trexey (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der epische Schlacht um die Galaxie 
geht in die zweite Runde ...
Entscheide für wen du kämpfst!


----------



## Trexey (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Strukow, Daggoth, Kerrigan
Wem wirst du dienen?
Come on man
Die anderen können nur noch fliehen!


----------



## klumpone (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die epische Weltraumschlacht beginnt!
Doch wer von euch gewinnt ?
Du entscheidest was geschieht!
Führe  Protoss, Zerg, Terraner - in den Krieg!


----------



## Emerahl (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Welt um Welt schwärmen sie
Stamm um Stamm kämpfen sie
Mann um Mann zerschießen sie
Ohne Gewinn


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Bude wackelt die Protoss raunen das kann nur Jim Raynor sein der am Tore rüttelt!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergling trollen wild durchs Land Himmel hilf sie stinken wie ne ganze Wand voll Fliegen!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss Krieger schwingen stolz ihr Schwert die Zerg kreischen wütend raus ihren Schmerz.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Terra Kreuzer fliegt geschmeidig übers Land von unten wird er als " Wings of Liberty " erkannt!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Marines rauchen ihre Kippen die ganze Nacht und werden nur von schleimigen Zerg um Ihren Schlaf gebracht!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hydralisken spucken ihren Geifer in die Luft die Terraner staunen und jagen Salve um Salve auf die Biester herab!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Baneling zerplatzt mit lautem Knall 20 Protosskrieger schmilzen dahin im klebrigen Schwall.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Darktempler schleichen leise übers Feld doch ein Overlord erspäht sie hoch von oben herab.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mutalisken sind groß und stark aber aus der Lust macht man sie platt mit jeder kleinsten Einheit.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Zergcreep breitet sich über die ganze Map aus die Queen machts möglich killt sie schnell!


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerglinge mit Speedupgrade sind schnell wie der Wind nur Feuer und Flammen stoppen sie geschwind.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Marauders sehen ziemlich mächtig aus sie sind aber langsam und mir ist es fast ein Graus.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mutalisken sind in Schwärmen super stark aber allein macht man sie schnell platt hach ist das fein.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Einen Starport sollten alle Terraner schnell baun denn von Oben kämpft es sich viel besser ungemein.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Roaches treten meist in Massen auf der Terraner schiesst besser mit paar Tanks schnell drauf.


----------



## radaarr1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Darktempler lassen oft ihren PSI Sturm los aber dafür sind sie sehr zerbrechlich das find ich famos!


----------



## AzzazziN (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Niemand zeigt des Kämpfens Reue
Nicht Mensch nicht Alien in der Schlacht
Alles beginnt aufs Neue
Der Krieg erneut entfacht


----------



## zonk- (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

einst kämpften krieger,zerg und mehr, klopften auf den Köpfen her. Jetzt sind alle wieder da, juhu jipi hiphip hurra


----------



## SheepJoa (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwanzig Wörter sind nicht viel,
für so`n Spiel,
wenn Sie so`n Game wählen,
brauch ich mehr Wörter zum erzählen.
GEIL!!


----------



## iode (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Koprulu Sektor wird brennen.
Du wirst es erkennen.
Zerg, Terraner, Protoss in der Schlacht.
Wähle deine Strategie mit Bedacht.


----------



## Extli (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Menschheit muss den Zerg ein Ende setzen, oder die Zerg setzen der Menschheit ein Ende.


----------



## F5Q9A3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blut spritzt , 
Menschen rennen,
Protoss Warpklingen sind zu erkennen,
es knallt und kracht denn Kerrigan ist endlich erwacht.


----------



## iddqd34 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Lang ist's her,
da hatte's Raynor wirklich schwer.
Und auch in Teil Zwei,
da splattert hoffentlich wieder vielerlei!


----------



## piratenar (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

zerg.terra, protos mehr kamen vom planeten her. Jetzt hauen sie sich auf den kopp, was wirds? Ein riesen rumgeklopp


----------



## starcraftfan222 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sie kommen zurueck. Terraner Zerg und Protoss kämpfen um die Vorherschafft um Ressourcen.
Zerg, Protoss, Terraner. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Atzpeng (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss werden zu stark und drohen alle restliche Lebewesen auszurotten. Menschen und Zerg müssen sich verbünden um sie zu stoppen.


----------



## MasonVX (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach 4 Jahren "Frieden" taucht ein alter Feind wieder auf. Die Zerg sind zurück und nur Jim Raynor kann helfen!


----------



## Marcee0815 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die neue Protoss Zerg Mischrasse bedroht die Galaxy, Terraner Protoss und Zerg müssen sich verbünden um dagegen zu bestehen.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kugelblitz und Feuerschweif schaut da stürzt ein Terra Kreuzer ab!


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Game bei den 3 Parteien sich streiten Zerg Terraner Protoss und sich der Spieler vorm Bildschirm freut!


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wings of Liberty ist nur der Anfang einer grossartigen Starcraft Saga bei der noch 2 weitere Teile folgen werden.


----------



## Chelinka (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bei einem deratigen Online-Spiel wird die Story im Hintergrund stehen. Ob Protoss, Zerg oder Terraner - Konzentration und Spaß pur!


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2. der neue aufkommende welterfolg der firma blizzard. ultimative schlachten zwischen den zergs, protoss' und terranern.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Liegt der Zergling tot im Keller,
war der Protoss wieder schneller!


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Liegt der Protoss tot daneben
war der Terra noch am Leben


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 wird von Entwickler Blizzard in ein Hauptspiel und zwei Addons aufgeteilt: Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty, gefolgt von Heart of the Swarm (Zerg) und Legacy of the Void (Protoss).


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

pc games is so cool und starcraft 2 is fast so cool wie pc games wenn ich gewinn kauf ich mir eine pc games!


----------



## Epic3004 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft2 wird an die Story von Broodwar ansetzen. Dabei stehen die Kämpfe zwischen den Terranern, Protoss und Zerg im Mittelpunkt.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blizzards Epos geht nun bald in die nächste Runde dank Beta ist das Spiel in aller Munde.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor ist kein dummer Junge doch neben den edlen Protoss ist er ein kleiner Looser.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg Queen legt dauernd Eier die Terras haben nix besseres zu tun Sie gleich zu knacken.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss Kreuzer schicken ihre kleinen Flieger los um gegen alles zu kämpfen was sich in den Weg stellt.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 kommt mit grossen Schritten wir könnens kaum erwarten besser sind nur noch Schneckchens Ti....


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jeder fragt sich was die Marodeure unter ihrer Rüstung tragen ich sags euch Borats String-Anzug!


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss fahren ihre Schilde hoch die Zerg juckts nicht und kommen in Massen um zu töten.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Krieger aller Klassen haben alle ihre Vorzüge jeder Spieler wird wieder seine Lieblingsrasse finden.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In Starcraft bekommen wir wieder jede Menge graue Haare weil wir gerusht werden wie zu guten alten Zeiten.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Blink der Protoss ist ne feine Sache das slow der Terra genausosehr.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 wird die Messlatte für perfektes Balancing wieder eine Stufe höher heben.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Probe der Protoss sammelt wie ne wilde die Drohne zischelt wütend vor sich hin.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Immortal ist garnicht so unsterblich wie man denkt er bekommt nen Kreuz um den Hals gehängt.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Stalker stalkt nicht übers Telefon er machts mit seinen Waffen umsomehr.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

2 Templer verschmelzen zum nen Archon mit Gebritzel toll siehts ja aus nur nutzt es nix.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Sentry gleitet lautlos übers Schlachtfeld und spioniert die Gegner aus mit viel Genuss.


----------



## mackpower (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Mutterschiff wird die größte Einheit sein nur viel nutzen bringen ihre Skills eigentlich zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## teddyoojo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

starcraft 2 das tolle spiel, ist so super toll, man ist das toll wie pc games.


----------



## marcelbenson (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Xel´Naga

Verzweiflung, Hass, Gewalt   
Weder Menschen noch Protoss finden Halt    
Königin der Klingen wird keinen Frieden bringen  
Schöpfer bekommen Gestalt


----------



## lordquake (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor kann nur ein Bündniss mit den Protoss helfen
um die wiedergekehrten Zerg und ihre Königin zu bekämpfen.


----------



## DeeKai (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eins ist sicher, der Gegner ist IMMER Protoss, Terra ... oder Zerg


----------



## sebb0r (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eines ist immer gewiss, die Zerg oder Terraner haben immer vor den Protoss schiss.


----------



## rAiLRiva (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein  Zerg so klein und fein traf
einen Protoss stark und kolossal
doch machte das keinen Unterschied im terranischen  Feuerstrahl


----------



## blubberbert (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

StarCraft ist ein militärisches science fiction real-time strategy spiel entwickelt von blizzard


----------



## krawallmann (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor muss mit Hilfe eines uralten Artefakts der Protoss Kerrigan und den Zergschwarm ein für alle mal vernichten.


----------



## Michaelschaberl1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Menschheit hat nur eine Chance: Raynor
Zergs haben nur eine Chance: Kerrigan
Die Protoss haben nur eine Chance: Tassadar


----------



## ExtliQuani (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Sarah Kerrigan kehrt zurück, auf dass sie die Zerg zu ihrem angestammten Platz führt
... die uneingeschränkten Herrscher über die Galaxie


----------



## Phoenix172 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mittelpunkt der Story: Alkoholabhängiger Held James Raynor der mit seinem Kreuzer Hyperion die Galaxy auf der Suche nach Artefakten durchstreift.


----------



## AUTRanger (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel in welchem die 3 Rassen Protoss, Teraner und Zerg aufeinander treffen und um die Vorherrschaft im Universum kämpfen!


----------



## MccKiller (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Schilde der Protoss sind unzerstörbar, daher sollten sich die Terraner und Zerg unterordnen!


----------



## ExtliQuani (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Menschheit steht am Abgrund,
kann sie sich auf den Schwingen der Freiheit
zum Sieg über ihre Feinde aufschwingen?


----------



## Michaelschaberl1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Am 15.06.!!!!!!!!!! tobt der Krieg wieder!


----------



## Trollkobolt (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor, deprimiert durch die Intrige,
verlor seine große Liebe.
Matt Horner der zweite Kommandant
gibt Raynor wieder sicheren Stand.


----------



## Trollkobolt (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre sind vergangen
Kerrigan kommt aus den Hintergrund hervor
um die ultimative Macht zu erlangen.
Die Schlacht steht bevor.


----------



## Trollkobolt (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protoss wollen sich wiedervereinen
Zeratul ruft die Dunklen Templar zusammen
Artanis will die Feinde bannen
Und ruft die Seinen.


----------



## WarFrog (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg sind die verschiedenen Rassen.
Jeder Spieler möchte herausfinden, welche dieser Einheiten am besten zu ihm passen.


----------



## GT1984 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Vereinigung der Protoss, das Zittern Kerrigans vor einer unbekannten Bedrohung und ein Alkoholiker der das Universum im Gleichgewicht hält.


----------



## Trollkobolt (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Broodwar liegt 4 Jahre zurück
Terraner, Protoss und Zerg hatten kein Glück
Der Krieg tobt erneut
Unbekannte Mächte erscheinen heut'


----------



## Colinger (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Heut ist der Tag an dem sterne funkeln glasklar
Dennoch trügt der schein den jemand denkt alles wär sein
Die Rassen kämpfen erneut und lassen kein stein auf stein 
Drum Sprintet leut und opfert kein Leben für sein


----------



## Knut961 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nachdem Kerrigan veraten worden war will sie nun als Zergkönigin  mit den ganzen Zergs zurückkommen und die anderen Rassen zu vernichten


----------



## Trollkobolt (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SCW das Kultspiel
Legendärer Skill war nur dort zu sehen
SC2, das selbe Ziel
Wird es den richtigen Weg gehen?


----------



## Pezzor (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft2 soll endlich starten,
beendet werden soll das grausame Warten,
Damit werde ich gewinnen,
Der Key kann mir nicht entrinnen!


----------



## AtomicToaster (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer kann sich noch entsinnen?
An Raynor ,Zeratul und Kerrigan, die Königen der Klingen?
Mit welcher Rasse willst du gewinnen?


----------



## Priamos90 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan, von den Menschen verbannt,
nun Königin der Zerg und wutenbrannt,
dass ihre Rache die Feinde übermannt.


----------



## MrBurton (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Bitte PcGames schenk mir diesen Key,
beim Gewinnspiel gewinn ich sonst nie,
Denn bei Starcraft zwing ich jeden in die Knie.


----------



## Bettystar (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2
In wenigen Worten:

episch, Gier, schleimig, berührend,
magisch, gewissenlos, Zerlings!, 
spannend,brutal, rachesüchtig, 
grob, Adrenalin!,Treue, zeitlos,
Wahnsinn, Freiheit!,


----------



## stw089 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Welten sind in gefahr,
Das ist leider wahr
Auf Raynor kommt's an,
Er ist der beste Mann.


----------



## lixchen (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

26. Jahrhundert. Milchstraße. Raynor und seine Verbündeten versuchen verbittert die Stellung gegen die Zerg zu halten.


----------



## teddyjapjap (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

das universum in gefahr
die zergs sind zurück
raynor ist auch schon da
das wird ein schweres stück!


----------



## teddyjapjap (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das neue Echtzeit-Strategiespiel des Kultentwicklers Blizzard. Epische Kämpfe zwischen Zergs, Protoss' und Terranern erwarten sie bei Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty !


----------



## blubb1889 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Während die Terraner und Protoss versuchen die Zerg vereint zurückzuschlagen,
bahnen sich Raynor und Zeratul einen Weg zu Kerrigan."


----------



## Todestot (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Zerg die dumme Brut,
Sie lebt und stellt sich doof.
Der Terraner und der Protoss ruht,
Sie wiegen sich sicher auf ihren Hof.


----------



## original-gammlah (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor sucht nach Ressourcen, Verbündeten und sich selbst, um das Universum vor Kerrigan und die Terraner vor Mengsk zu retten.


----------



## Tarragon (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nachdem Jim Raynor Kerrigan gefunden, besiegt und geheiratet hatte, lebten sie glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende.


----------



## Todestot (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Protosse und Terraner haben untereinander Probleme und müssen sich gegen die sich ständig anpassenden Zergs behaupten


----------



## perdox13 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Da keine Angaben zur Sprache angegeben sind, mache ich meinen Kommentar auf Englisch.

But be prepared!
For all I know,
to set you free,
you have to grow
your wings of liberty.


----------



## teddyoojo (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es liegt ein weiteres Mal an Jim Raynor die Freiheit der Menschen zu verteidigen und die Protoss und Zergs zurückzuschlagen


----------



## blueberry2k7 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terraner vereint zusammen,
lassen gerne Zergs entflammen.
Zeratul und Raynor, - total blau,
halten nach der Kerrigan ausschau.


----------



## Craji (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Schleimige Zergs sind extrem mächtig geworden, sodass die verfeindeten Terraner und Protoss sich zusammenraufen müssen um zu überleben.


----------



## Todestot (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terraner schnelle,
geben den Zergs ne mega Schelle,
Raynor denkt "ick bin mal nett"
sucht Kerrigan, dann ab ins bett


----------



## Rasil (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Supremacy of the Universe
Zergs are Protoss' curse,
Terrans Will to fight
Protoss' foresight,
clashing all together
the Winner is better.


----------



## Todestot (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs gegen Protoss und Terraner,
ballern sich erfolgreich ins nirvana.


----------



## blueberry2k7 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss und Terraner fein,
hau`n den Zerg die Köppe ein.
Sie denken Zergs sind dumm wie Stulle,
da kommt der Overmind die olle Schrulle.


----------



## SirRufus (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft, ein Pulverfass mit drei überentwickelten Rassen, die schon lange wissen, dass es keine friedliche Lösung geben kann.
Feuer gefällig?


----------



## superkeksdose (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das overmind will Jim Raynor absorbieren
doch wird von ihm nur Schmerzen abonieren.


----------



## Garuda25 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Grölen, grunzen, nuscheln – wieder einmal haben Starcraft-Synchronsprecher ihren Spaß.


----------



## sanythegreat (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zwischen den Fronten einer blutigen Schlacht musst du dich entscheiden auf welcher Seite du stehst  - Protoss, Zerg oder Terraner. Wähle Weise!


----------



## flooo12 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre sind vergangen
Kerrigan kommt aus den Hintergrund hervor
um die ultimative Macht zu erlangen.
Die Schlacht steht bevor.


----------



## diio (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 lädt ein. Schmieriges Ungeziffer, überentwickelte Marsmenschen und irdische Knackis lassen sich nicht zwei Mal bitten und betreten das Parkett.


----------



## Abonnement (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor entscheidet über ihr Leben und Tod,
 sie strebt nur nach Macht und Mord.
Gnade ist für sie ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Abonnement (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeratul sah die Zukunft,
was er gesehen hat, nahm ihm die Luft.
Er geht zum Raynor, mit Mut und Vernunft.


----------



## Exytah (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - Protoss, Zergs und Terraner. Strategie vermischt mit viel Ballerei.


----------



## Abonnement (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerstörung und Schmerz bringt die Zukunft,
Asche zu Asche und Leihenduft,
änder das Schicksal oder du endest in der Gruft.


----------



## Abonnement (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Karrigan auf Raynors Schoss
Bitc*** in Supplydepos,
und die Protoss sind schwanzlos.


----------



## Abonnement (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre saß Raynor in der Kneipe und trankt seine Alkoholsuppe,
da kam Karrigan miit ihrer Killertruppe.


----------



## FurtherAhead (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor betrunken, Mengsk mag ihn nicht. Kerrigan versteckt. Zeratul sucht. Xel'Naga, soso. Das kann nicht gut gehn. Rums.


----------



## Bloggen (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor und seine Truppe suchen ein magisches Artefakt. Dabei töten sie alle, die sie im Weg stehen.


----------



## Locutus_884 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Fortsetzung des Intergalaktischen Kriegs zwischen den Protoss, den Ternanern und den Zerg.


----------



## Miggimoto (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Amazon hat mir soeben als Liefertermin den 15-17. Juni 2010 für meine Starcraft II-Vorbestellung bestätigt!

Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei..!    

It's done when it's done!
Miggi

www.diearkanegesellschaft.net


----------



## tkd2001 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Rassen unterschiedlicher Natur,
kämpfen um Macht mit jeder Kreatur.
Siegen wird die beste Strategie,
von Terraner, Zerg oder Protoss.


----------



## peterfile (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor raucht Zigarre und tötet Aliens. Fick ja!


----------



## Stuuu (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan greift zur Macht,
und zwingt Terraner und Protoss zur Schlacht,
Ob die Zerg siegen,
wird an Jim Raynor liegen.


----------



## Tarragon (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Für die Terraner geht es um die Zukunft der Welt,
für Blizzard dagegen um sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Conrad-Hart (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wings full of blood.
Liberty? For whom?
The balance is at the edge!


----------



## Totoro2 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor, kürzlich aus der Entzugsanstalt entflohen schmettert Protoss, Zerg und Terrans mit seiner Alkoholofahne nieder. Hurra!


----------



## smaskrifter (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer wird obsiegen im Kampf gegen die Zeit?
Nur eine Hoffnung den Terranern bleibt: 
Mein Leben für Jim Raynor!


----------



## DaemonKing (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das blutige Gemetzel der Zerg, Terraner und Protoss geht in eine zweite Runde. Atemberaubender als der erste Teil, werde Zeuge!


----------



## Titan39 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Krieg erneut entfacht.
Terraner, Zerg und Protoss mordend in die Schlacht sich stürzen, 
der Ausgang ungewiss.
Welch endloses Blutvergiesen.


----------



## White-Fang (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein neuer Stern erstrahlt am Firmament,
die Morgendämmerung einer neuen Zeit,
werde ein Held und folge deiner Bestimmung!


----------



## Tarragon (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die wiedergeborene Kerrigan entführt Jim Raynor und fliegt mit ihm auf den Flügeln der Freiheit davon.


----------



## fryza (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Kampf ums Überleben innerhalb einer Galaxie zwischen drei Spezies wird aus der Sicht der Terraner, einer menschlichen Rasse erzählt.


----------



## lenson (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer Starcraft kennt,
der freut sich sehr,
denn bald da kommt
der zweite Teil daher.

-- Ich


----------



## stw089 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan kehrt zurück!
Raynor, Mengsk und Zeratul müssen sich verbünden um nicht ausgelöscht zu werden.


----------



## Daylise (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"Arbeit Arbeit "war gestern,
heute heißt es:
"Wbfs Einsatzbereit."


----------



## Mucku (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vier Jahre nach erstem Titel,
gegen Zerg es gibt kein Mittel.
Raynor muss Menschheit retten,
vor Kerrigan und ihren Kletten.


----------



## HIEBmaster (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Erneut gilt es: Wer sichert sich die Herrschaft über die Galaxie? Terraner, Protoss oder Zerg? Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## lephro (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan ruhte nicht,
und bleibt Bösewicht. 
Doch zu unserem Glück,
ist Raynor auch zurück.
Ebenfalls cool:
Die Rückkehr von Zeratul.


----------



## Lakros (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es geht in die zweite Runde: Terraner, Protoss oder Zerg. Wer kann die Vorherrschaft im Koprulu-Sektor für sich entscheiden?


----------



## Tarragon (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor auf seine alten Tage
bekämpft Zerg und Protoss, keine Frage!


----------



## vaar-calis (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

General Duke schlägt zurück und vernichtet die Protoss!


----------



## ArenEx (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergling schleicht in die Base rein 
das verursacht beim Terra viel whine 
da hilft ihm nix
außer ein paar spacis fix


----------



## docpepper (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wings of Liberty ist doch klar, spielt vier Jahre nach Broodwar! Und  Jim Raynor's Rebellen müssen erneut das Böse verbeulen!


----------



## Nhar (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

3 ausbalancierte und unterschiedliche Rassen geben sich gegenseitig einen drauf


----------



## NukemX (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei Probanden gebunden in ewiger Schlacht,
entfesseln erneut ihre Kriege.
Wem gebühren die Siege?
Wer erlangt ewige Macht?


----------



## Trollkobolt (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Unbekannte Macht, wer ist das?
Zerg-Protoss-Hybrid oder was?
Stecken die Xel-Naga dahinter?
Eine Mischung aus deren Kinder?


----------



## Trollkobolt (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner: Gespalten in Zwietracht,
Kommt es zu einer inneren Schlacht.
Raynor will Mengsk bezwingen
um Freiheit den Menschen zu bringen.


----------



## Trollkobolt (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor’s Raiders, Armee der Freiheit
Fliegen auf eigener Faust durch den Raum
Sie kämpfen für die Gerechtigkeit
So habt Vertrauen!


----------



## waixo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zergs evolution ist abgeschlossen, 
das erste Blut wird bald vergossen. 
Die Zukunft sieht man verschwommen,
eine neue Schlacht ist gekommen.


----------



## parcus (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zerg's neue Evolution, 
Terraner rüsten sich schon. 
Protoss sehn die Zukunft in scherben,
eine Schlacht beginnt um Tot und Verderben.


----------



## Outstanding (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

In absence of Zeratul the swarm strengthens and so does Mengsks Dominion. 
Living as mercenary, Raynors only hope is war.


----------



## Craky (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

kerrigan ist hot
als zerg aber not
raynor muss die menscheit retten
gleich fliegen die fetzen
protoss schwul
irgendwie  cool


----------



## Tarragon (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wird der Schwarm die Protoss töten
oder gehen alle Zerglings flöten?
Gewinnen die Terraner am Ende?
Fortgesetzt wird die Legende...


----------



## Extli (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf den Schwingen der Freiheit gleiten die Terraner in einen neuen Krieg


----------



## onlinegamer86 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das Universum erneut bedroht, 
als die Zergplage sich erhob. 
Terran und Protoss wieder bangen, 
werden die Zergs sie übermannen?


----------



## gnutz (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Verdammt, wurde auch mal Zeit,
Terraner und Protoss stehen in Einigkeit,
doch was ist das? Verrat? Oder fremde Tat?


----------



## Vexare (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Krieg ist erneut ausgebrochen,
jeder Zerg kommt aus seinem Loch gekrochen.
Ist das einzig was übrig bleibt,
einjeder toter Leib?


----------



## jayemcewe (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Endlich bekommt die Protoss Rasse, mit dem Mutterschiff ihre fliegende Untertasse.


----------



## kosabo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Vor kurzem noch tot geglaubt
die Zerg sich erneut erheben
zu holen der Erzfeinde Haupt'
kampflos werden sich nicht ergeben!


----------



## diio (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Setz ein Ende schlechten Reimen,
lass die Zergling nicht aufkeimen.
Nicht die Protoss lass gewinnen,
sondern mit Terran sollst's erringen.


----------



## EinbeinigerLee (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

liegt der protoss tot im keller war der terraner wieder schneller
liegt der terraner tot daneben hatte protoss einen kollegen!


----------



## Pattn (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was? Wie? Wo? Ich mein, die Zergs sind wieder da, oder so. Wer? Wie? Was? Beta-Key wär´ krass!


----------



## loltroll (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Fliegt das Mothership über das Terraner-Dach, wird das schwarze Loch gar nicht mal so schwach.


----------



## EgoTeAbsolvo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigan, Raynor und Zeratul sind auch in Starcraft 2 wieder dabei!
Wer wird seinem Volk die Vorherrschaft sichern?


----------



## siNdicate (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Grabbel, Grabbel, Greif, Beiß,
Das macht jedem Zergling Spass
Doch den Gegner ärgerts sehr
Gäb´s doch keine Zergs mehr.


----------



## SkysN (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor ist zurück! Wird er die Winterdepressionen und den Whiskey zur Seite legen, um ein wahrer Held zu werden?


----------



## DerMaddin123 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeratul hat Psi,
Kerrigan hat Schleim,
Raynor hat den Alk,
man das wird ne Party sein!


----------



## heini-89 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner hatz nach Artefakten, Protoss nehmen das übel.
Überleben der Terraner durch Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## D3nX (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Rayner auf seinem Rachefeldzug gegen seine ehemalige Verbündete Kerrigan.


----------



## teddyoojo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2. Wings of Liberty. Terraner. Zerg. Protoss. Epische Kämpfe. Actiongeladenes innovatives RTS-Game.


----------



## jokaimbo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nun das sich der Vorhang der Beta von der Bühne hebt, kann das Spiel beginnen, das uns vom Drama einer Kultur berichtet:

*Der Zerathul der Weise, 
der Jim auf seine Weise, 
der um Kerrigan kreise, 
die Intrige....leise,
den Zerg als Speise.
*


----------



## Tarragon (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Drei unterschiedlichen Alienrassen 
werden aufeinander losgelassen,
kämpfen um die Macht im All,
Protoss, Zerg und Terrans überall.


----------



## Doppelingo (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Marine mit dem Gewehr ballert dem Zerg den Schädel zu Brei, und schon ist's vorbei!


----------



## lordquake (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Es wurde phrophezeit,
die Zerg sind kampfbereit.
Von Kerrigan angeführt
wird das Bündnis Zeratul - Raynor zerstört.


----------



## lordquake (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Neue Bündnisse werden zerstört.
Jims Wut dadurch erhöht.
Kann er seine Gefühle vertreiben
und Kerrigans Todesurteil unterschreiben?


----------



## lordquake (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auf wessen Seite werden die Zel'Naga stehen?
Noch Ungewiss, aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Proskilled (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ZergvsProtossvsTerraner. Der alte Kampf geht in die zweite Runde, wer kann die Herrschaft an sich reißen?


----------



## KingTB23 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel:
Ein trinkender Rebell, ein geheimnisvoller Dunkler Templer und die hinterlistige Königin der Klingen.
Auserwählt um das Schicksal aller zu erfüllen.


----------



## overatgamestar (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der galaktische Konflikt zwischen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg geht in die nächste Runde. Wird sich Jim Raynor behaupten können?


----------



## worm25 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Epische Schlachten stehen bevor,
der Sieg 
umkämpft wie nie zuvor.
Jeder muss sein bestes geben,
um den Sieg anzustreben.


----------



## m4rcu5 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

*hust*

Oben Jim, unten Zera,
und in der Mitte liegt die Sarah.


----------



## Brot-de (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starcraft 2 - Neue Perle der Echtzeitstrategie?
Große Erwartungen, viele Hoffnungen.
Die Chancen auf Erfüllung stehen gut. Mögen die Kämpfe beginnen!


----------



## Stormnia (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre nach Broodwar im Jahre 2504 kämpfen James Raynor Sarah Kerrigan und Zeratul in Char, Bel´Shir und Braxis Alpha


----------



## N1xxT3R (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynors ruchlose Raider rapen Kerrigans kontaminierte königliche Kollonien. 
Zeratuls Zeallots zerlegen zielstrebig zehntausende Zerglinge.
Bündnisse bei beidseitigem bestreben bald bestehen....


----------



## IceBullet (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor stellt sich den Zerg entgegen und versucht Kerrigan aus deren Fängen zu befreien. Die Protoss haben andere Pläne.


----------



## BoLoOx (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terra, Zerg und Protoss führen
Schlachten, niemand will verlieren.
In Blizzard's neuem Echtzeithit,
jeder Sieg ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## twin154 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor, Hände an der Flasche,
und kein Geld in der Tasche.
will das Leben von Kerrigan beenden,
und damit den Krieg wenden.


----------



## TeQuila1337 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

SC2 wird der neue RTS-Hit aus dem Hause Blizzard, der seine Kongurenz in diesem Genre ganz alt aussehen lassen wird.


----------



## entlach (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Terraner, die Zerg und die Protoss kämpfen in einem zerstörerischem Krieg um die Vorherrschaft der jeweiligen Rasse.


----------



## Taaketroll (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeratul, der in die Zukunft schaut,
obgleich sie doch den Tod verdient,
auf Kerrigan für uns`re Zukunft baut.


----------



## Fab96 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

4 Jahre nach Broodwar, melden sich die Xel'Naga zu Wort.
Wieder kommt es zu Schlachten zwischen Terraner, Protoss und Zerg.


----------



## Grey--Fox (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, Terraner und Zerg
Steigen auf ein "Berg".
Dort gibt es eine Schlacht
um Macht.


----------



## Guldu (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nach vier Jahren geht die Epische Schlacht weiter. Wer wird als Gewinner heraus gehen und welches Spiel treiben die Xel'Naga.


----------



## JonnyTheKid (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Epische Kampf zwischen gut und böse geht in eine neue Runde.
Ach ja ... Zeratul ist auch wieder da!


----------



## 7r4sh (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protossport und chokes erklimmen ich glaube ich fang an zu spinnen.


----------



## Salandrill_87 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor trifft Zeratul...
Welche Rolle wird wohl Kerrigan und ihre Brut in der Geschichte einnehmen?


----------



## lordquake (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Xel'Nagas kommen ins Spiel.
über ihre Absichten wissen wir nicht viel.
Zeratul hats kommen sehen
und wird Kerrigan gegenüberstehen.


----------



## sara_M (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich glaub ich dreh durch, Teraner, Protoss, und Zerg prügeln sich wieder.
Was werden wir wohl von den Xel'Naga hören?


----------



## Shaiquaia (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Waffe in der Hand,
neben deinen Männern im festen Stand.
Vereitelt das blutige Werk,
der gemeinsame Feind? der Zerg!


----------



## Apophis125 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Protoss, uralt aber agil
Zerg, eins dennoch viel
Terraner, jung und begabt
Für einen, der Sieg zum greifen naht.


----------



## SienannteninBonzai (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

12 Jahre nach den letzten
Schlachten meldet sich Kerrigan zurück
und möchte ihre finsteren Pläne
endlich vollenden.


----------



## blueluk (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Ranor wollte nur was sauffen
doch ließ er sich von Zeratul überreden
alles wieder gerade zu biegen.


----------



## xiw0 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der Kampf zwischen Zerg, Protoss und Terranern geht in die zweite Runde. Spannender, schneller und schöner als je zuvor.


----------



## Cutulina (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Durch Sarah Kerrigans Rückkehr steht die Menschheit am Abgrund und ein Bündnis alter Freunde ist ihre einzige Rettung


----------



## Veash (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Flying 'cross the stars
On his Wings of Liberty
Raynor is his name


----------



## slurma (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Zerg, ein Protoss und ein Terraner gehen in die Politik. Wer wird gewählt? Der Zerg... weil ern Schleimer is.


----------



## blueberry2k7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner und Protosse versuchen zusammen die übermacht an Zergs zurück zu schlagen. Du spielst Raynor- gl, hf.


----------



## slurma (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Treffen sich ein Zerg, ein Terraner und ein Protoss. Wer überlebt? Zerg! Warum?? Weil ich verdammt nochmal Zerg spiele!!!


----------



## Stormnia (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

James Raynor, Sarah Kerrigan und Zeratul kämpfen gegen Zerg, Protoss und Terraner und um die Wings of Liberty


----------



## FreakCOOl (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während die erstarkten Zerg die Galaxie überrennen, versuchen stark dezimierte Protoss und die Terraner gegen die erdrückende Übermacht zu überleben.


----------



## deathn (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während die erstarkten Zerg die Galaxie überrennen, versuchen stark dezimierte Protoss und die Terraner gegen die erdrückende Übermacht zu überleben.


----------



## noobstar (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Während die erstarkten Zerg die Galaxie überrennen, versuchen stark dezimierte Protoss und die Terraner gegen die erdrückende Übermacht zu überleben.


----------



## slurma (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Zeitverschwendung?
Erfolg?
Reallife?
Gamer!

Pvp?
Roxxorn?
Owning?
Tatsächlich?
Oder!
Spiel?
Spass!!

Temporeich?
Eigendynamik?
Rasant?
Reizvoll?
Atemberaubend!
Neu?
Erwartung?
Revolutionär!

Starcraft 2


----------



## crusher7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

die Söhne von Korhal, auf dem Weg zur Befreiung der Mengsk, mit Jim Raynor dem ex-Marshall


----------



## slurma (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

mein blumiger Beitrag:

Ein wunderschöner Frühlingstag, überall beginnt das Blühen, herrliche Düfte. Du bist Terraner. Vor dir gräbt sich ein Zerg aus. BööÖÖAAAAHHHHHzZZKKKNNniRSCH.


----------



## cfx- (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

die Zukunft der Terraner steht durch den Angriff der Zergs auf den Planeten Mar Sara in Frage


----------



## knallerknirps (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ein Klumpen Zergmasse, unvorstellbaren Ausmaßes,  steuert auf die Erde zu. Jim Raynor und sein Protossbuddy Zeratul versuchen diesen aufzuhalten.


----------



## Todestot (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner neu und stark,
Protoss hoch entwickelt und  mächtig,
kämpfen gegen  Zerg und NEO Kerrigan-Zerg, die gefangen genomen wurde.


----------



## blueberry2k7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Terraner und Protoss hoch entwickelt, 
versuchen der zerg-kerrigan fusion entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## killmoves (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wenn die Xel´Naga zurückkehren um alles Leben zu vernichten, wirst du an der Seite der Wings of Liberty kämpfen?


----------



## Hupaxer (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Madenkönigin Kerrigan will Schnapsnase Ranor und Opa Zeratul verhaun , 
doch diese nun aufeinander vertrauen
und Kerrigan der Plan versaun !!!


----------



## lava_ (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Do you see these zergling masses, yearning to breathe free?
Poor creatures, because they don't have
The Wings of Liberty


----------



## PhOnYMcRiNgR-nG (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Den Schlüssel in der Hand
Die Gefahr erkannt
Mit der Königin der Klingen
Um den Sieg jetzt ringen


----------



## lagessiehcs (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Muta Harassment,
kann jedes Kind,
Reaper-Rush,
lernt man geschwind.
Auch void raid braucht kein Genie,
nur Wings of Liberty!


----------



## Duckoroer (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Raynor verfolgt Kerrigan durchs All. Doch ist er Jäger oder Gejagter?


----------



## azor999 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

sie galten als unsterblich, die Zerebraten, bis die Protoss einst kamen und es ihnen mit Psi-Kräften verbaten


----------



## wepster (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Der alte Kampf zwischen den Protoss, Terraner und Zerg ist wieder voll im Gange. Und was haben die Xel'Naga vor.


----------



## l0wrider (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Tod und Verdammnis für die Zerg, bringt Imperator Mengst mit seinem Heer


----------



## Kurayami (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Starting the mayhem,
destroying everyone,
the Zerg will run.
Is there anyone to stop them?


----------



## yeox (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jim Raynor wird wegen der Zerstörung der Basis der infiltrierenden Zergs vom Bündnis verhaftet


----------



## Romie (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

One key to rule THEM all ! ; )


----------



## JediMaster_89 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kerrigans Brut Mutiert weiter, und sie plant ins nahe schon ihren nächsten Rachefeldzug der Zerstörungsorgie bis kein feind mehr übrig bleibt.

Jim Raynor zwischen Alkohol und Verzweiflung,Wiedergutmachung und altbekannte, er führt seine Raiders tapfer an bis Zeratul ins geheim am bord der Hyperion zu ihm kommt.

Imperator Mensks streben nach macht sucht Revanche um sein Imperium wiederaufzubauen und Kerrigan(einst verraten) ein für allemal zu vernichten.

Zeratul nach der suche, nach antworten zwischen reisen ins unbekannte Mysterium, der Xel'naga und deren Bedrohung, entdeckt er den Schlüssel: Die Artefakten.


----------



## peonrush (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Asche, Blut, Staub von unseren Städten mit Rache auf des Zergen Haupt!


----------



## slurma (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

haha, nice   

@romie


----------



## TychusFindlay (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Eines Trinkers letzte Hoffnung:
Gegen Zerg und Dominion muss Raynor auf den Schwingen 
seines Kreuzers Hyperion in die Freiheit fliegen.


----------



## XadaX89 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Mysteriöse Wesen aus unendlichen Weiten versuchen uns mit Magie von den entlegensten Sternen jede freie Stunde unseres Lebens zu entreißen.


----------



## Hupaxer (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

last comment
last key
starcaft 2 wings of liberty
its all about a game should be


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

starcraft
spitzenspiel
zocken bis tief in die nacht
progaming von korea über europe bis in die usa

letzter^^


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

damn^^


----------



## Carvax (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

leider 1 sec zu spät


----------



## Hupaxer (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

hehe aber nice try


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ohne scheiss? -.-


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

gibts schon ergebnisse?^^


----------



## superkeksdose (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wann erfährt man wer gewonnen hat? Sonst muss ich wieder tagelang meinen Email account becampen.


----------



## deinHeimvater (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



superkeksdose schrieb:


> Wann erfährt man wer gewonnen hat? Sonst muss ich wieder tagelang meinen Email account becampen.


geht mir ähnlich^^


----------



## Abonnement (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

So ma nachrechnen wie viele Wörter es so insgesamt sind^^
1126 x 20 = 22520 
nicht schlecht


----------



## Sirak (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

So, schaut ja nicht so schlecht aus das ganze hier. 1127 abgegeben Kommentare, unzählige davon doppelt und mehrfach-posting von denselben Usern. Da sind die Chancen ja mal realistisch gesehen gar nicht mal so übel!

Bin mal aufs ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Abonnement schrieb:


> So ma nachrechnen wie viele Wörter es so insgesamt sind^^
> 1126 x 20 = 22520
> nicht schlecht


   naja sau viele doppelpostings, viel Diebstahl, viel von anderen Seiten, verdammt viele über 20 wörter.....kommt sehr viel weg...hoffe die sehen, dass ich bei meinem posting mein 20 Wörter dingens unter das lange noch per edit hingemacht hab unso


----------



## anjuna80 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass hier irgendwer sich 35 Seiten mit dem ganzen Schwachsinn durchliest   
Von den Postings werden 300 nach dem Zufallsprinzip rausgepickt und fertig.


----------



## vreydas (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wie werden die Keys dann eigentlich verschickt? Leider findet man in dem Artikel keine Infos zum Vorgang!


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass hier irgendwer sich 35 Seiten mit dem ganzen Schwachsinn durchliest
> Von den Postings werden 300 nach dem Zufallsprinzip rausgepickt und fertig.


   es werden soweit ich verstanden hab, alle durchgelesen, verglichen und überprüft ob sie nicht von anderen Seiten stammen


----------



## Grownz (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hat schon jemand einen key bekommen??

Feedback?


----------



## IceBullet (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

nein also ich habe noch kein Key bekommen.


----------



## Bloggen (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich finde es auch gut, wenn die Gewinner Geschichte veröffentlicht wird. So sieht man, wie knap es für einen war, wenn man natürlich kein Key gewonnen hat.


----------



## Abonnement (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ihr werdet bis zur der nächsten Key-Welle keine bekommen. PC-Games gibt die Emails von den Gewinner lediglich an Blizzard weiter und dann werden die Betas in euren Accs freigeschaltet. Kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern^^.


----------



## Sirak (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Abonnement schrieb:


> Ihr werdet bis zur der nächsten Key-Welle keine bekommen. PC-Games gibt die Emails von den Gewinner lediglich an Blizzard weiter und dann werden die Betas in euren Accs freigeschaltet. Kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern^^.


   Hoffe ich mal nicht, dass es solange dauern wird! Ich denke, das PCGames die "Rechte" auf 300 Beta-Keys hat. Somit sendet PCGames die Gewinner email-Adressen an Blizzard, die senden dann Beta-Keys aus (normalerweise über email, denn die email-Adresse hier muss ja nicht gleich der im Battlenet-Account sein). Sollte eventuell diese woche über die Bühne gehen, hoff ich


----------



## Carvax (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Abonnement schrieb:


> PC-Games gibt die Emails von den Gewinner lediglich an Blizzard weiter und dann werden die Betas in euren Accs freigeschaltet. Kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern^^.


und was wenn die e-mail adresse die ich für PC-Games hab, anders ist als die ich beim bnet.acc hab?


----------



## anjuna80 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass hier irgendwer sich 35 Seiten mit dem ganzen Schwachsinn durchliest
> ...


Deshalb vergibt PCGames so viele Praktikantenstellen


----------



## Bloggen (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht 3 Wochen oder länger dauert. Schließlich kommt das Spiel laut Amazon schon in Juni.


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Carvax schrieb:


> Abonnement schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PC-Games gibt die Emails von den Gewinner lediglich an Blizzard weiter und dann werden die Betas in euren Accs freigeschaltet. Kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern^^.
> ...


und was ist wenn ich überhaupt keinen bnet.acc habe??


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ohne Bnet.Account wirst du vermutlich nicht gewinnen können. Aber erstell dir doch einfach einen, Battle.net
Ich hoffe mal ich hab nichts illegales gemacht indem ich 8 verschiedene Gedichte geschrieben habe 
Und eine Weile wird das wohl dauern, sind immerhin 1000+ Gedichte, vielleicht Ende der Woche?


----------



## Leibowitz (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Geh nicht so hart mit dir ins Gericht! Obwohl sich für mich der Sinn und Unsinn von Fließband-Poesie  nicht erschließt, werden dich deine Posts schon nicht disqualifizieren!

Zur Auswertung:
In bester Blizz-Manier: It's done when it's done ^^


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Was heißt hier Fließband poesi^^
8 Gedichte sind nun wirklich nicht soviel, hat mich vielleicht eine halbe Stunde gekostet. Wenn ich mir so anschaue was andere da teilweise geschrieben haben... Ich glaube meine Gedichte gehören zu den besseren


----------



## Leibowitz (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

War allgemein auf Mehrfacheinsendungen bezogen und nicht wertend gemeint.^^


----------



## vreydas (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

steht aber in der Überschrift nicht "...300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel" Die Betonung liegt auf Keys?


----------



## Leibowitz (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

...alle, die also nur einen Text geschrieben haben, haben sich also die Chance auf Auktionshaus-Tantiemen entgehen lassen?


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Da steht auf "EINEN von 300 Beta Keys", ich glaube PCgames wird so schlau sein, und jeden User nur maximal einen Key geben


----------



## Sirak (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Trollkobolt schrieb:


> Da steht auf "EINEN von 300 Beta Keys", ich glaube PCgames wird so schlau sein, und jeden User nur maximal einen Key geben


So viel ist für mich sicher, vor allem auch weil Blizzard nur 1 Key pro email-Adresse verschicken wird. Die Frage ist ob mehrfach-Poster generell eine höhere Chance haben als 1x Poster? Hoffe es gibt bald einen Kommentar von PCGames zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Leibowitz (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Warten wir es doch einfach ab. Flo und die Jungs und Mädels von PCGames werden's schon richten


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich würde sagen, Merfachposter haben in dem Sinne eine höhere Chance, das PCGames der Style von den Xten Gedicht besser gefällt als von den ersten. Aber ansich wird nur nach Qualität der Gedichte bewertet (also kein Bonus weil jemand 100 Gedichte geschrieben hat). Ich habe halt 8 Gedichte geschrieben und dabei verschiedene Stile versucht zu treffen.
Wer nur ein einziges, aber ein Gutes Gedicht hat, wird wohl bessere Chancen haben als einer mit 30 schlechten. Glaube ich zumindest


----------



## horror41 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

a) "Für die Beta von Starcraft 2 verlosen Blizzard und PC Games 300 Keys." (Artikel)
Die Keys werden verlost und nicht nach Gefallen vergeben.
b) "Sie können dichten oder sachlich formulieren, nüchtern oder blumig schreiben - das überlassen wir Ihnen. " (Artikel)
Soviel zum Thema "Gedicht".
c) "Me[h]rfachposter haben in dem Sinne eine höhere Chance" (Trollkobolt)
Das würde ich ganz stark bezweifeln.. Es handelt sich hier um ein Gewinnspiel.

Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass PCGames schon Bescheid sagt, wenn die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@Horror41
Meinst du echt, PCGames wird alles dem Zufall überlassen? Wenn dem so ist, haben Mehrfachposter natürlich keine höhere Chance. Ich hoffe aber die lesen sich die schon durch und bewerten nach Qualität (hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben )


----------



## mackpower (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Horror hat in allen Punkten Recht es ging hier mitnichten nur um Gedichte sondern auch ganz normale Beschreibungen.Es gab nur 2 Regeln: 1. keinen Text klauen und 2. weniger als 20 Worte.


----------



## Trollkobolt (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Klar darf man auch die Geschichte anders beschreiben, muss kein Gedicht sein. Ich hab nur Gedicht gesagt, weil fast jeder auch ein Gedicht gewählt hat (mein Fehler sry). Ich meine eher ob PCGames wirklich alles per Zufall entscheidet oder die Beträge auswertet (so wie ich es verstanden habe meint Horror ja das es per Zufall entschieden wird)
Ich meine, verlosen heißt nicht unbedingt durch Zufall, auch ein Gewinnspiel muss nicht durch Zufall entschieden werden.


----------



## Klau3 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@PC Games:
Gibt es ein Update des Artikels, wenn die Keys versendet wurden?


----------



## marcelbenson (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich hab Trollkobolds Frage FlorianStangl (siehe Moderation) mal gepostet wenn ich die Antwort erfahre lass ich euch es wissen...


----------



## marcelbenson (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich glaube übrigens das die Bewertung auf jeden Fall Nicht durch Zufall ausgewählt werden, da die 20 Wörter Vorschrift ja gilt....wenn das nämlich nicht gelten würde könnte jeder der einen Kommentar mit oder unter 20 Wörtern geschrieben hat ja gewinnen also folglich jeder Idiot der LOL schreiben kann.....


----------



## Klau3 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das mit den Gedichten sollte nicht so schwer sein.

Es reicht ein Script, dass:
- Alle Kommentare erfasst die unter 21 Wörter lang sind (Leerzeichen als Trennpunkt)
- Im zweiten Schritt die Duplikate entfernt.

Danach braucht man nur noch ein paar willige Leser, ähm Praktikanten


----------



## Abonnement (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Nja geht nicht ganz auf mit dem Scipt, wenn jemand z.B. geschrieben hat: das ist mein Beitrag und Gewinnspiel oder ich hoffe es gefällt euch etc.


----------



## Hupaxer (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

So um euch alle mal aufzuklären :

FlorianStangl  schrieb auf die eigene Pinnwand:  vor 2 Stunden und 48 Minuten
Wir haben heute mit der Auswertung der Starcraft-Einsendungen begonnen. Natürlich spielt die Qualität eine Rolle. Die Keys sollen diese Woche verschickt werden, was aber von Blizzard übernommen wird.

MFG Hupaxer


----------



## Abonnement (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, AM WOCHENENDE SPIELNACHT^^ oder SCHULFREI NUR FUR MICH^^


----------



## Sceptic- (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wichtige frage: muss die angegebene email andresse mit der adresse auf dem battle net account übereinstimmen?
thx


----------



## marcelbenson (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Klau3 schrieb:


> Das mit den Gedichten sollte nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Es reicht ein Script, dass:
> - Alle Kommentare erfasst die unter 21 Wörter lang sind (Leerzeichen als Trennpunkt)
> ...


 Mist ich hoffe das Programm merkt auch das Xel´Naga ein Wort ist


----------



## marcelbenson (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ist doch egal, kontrollier einfach beide.....


----------



## AlphaHoernchen447 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

kann kaum noch warten^^


----------



## Klau3 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



marcelbenson schrieb:


> Mist ich hoffe das Programm merkt auch das Xel´Naga ein Wort ist


Wenn sie es so umsetzen wie ich es angedacht habe, dann würde "Xel´Naga" als ein Wort gelten.


----------



## slurma (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

hm, hoffentlich werden die 300 gewinnertexte veröffentlicht. und hoffentlich is einer von meinen dabei 
gn8


----------



## ZloUmOE (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Habe schon 2 Keys bekommen - eienn für mich und einen hab ich nem guten Freund gegeben 
Aber da es bald 3v3 und 4v4 Spiele geben wird, hätte ich gerne noch einen für nen weiteren Freund! Macht viel mehr Spaß mit Freunden


----------



## Sirak (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



ZloUmOE schrieb:


> Habe schon 2 Keys bekommen - eienn für mich und einen hab ich nem guten Freund gegeben
> Aber da es bald 3v3 und 4v4 Spiele geben wird, hätte ich gerne noch einen für nen weiteren Freund! Macht viel mehr Spaß mit Freunden


Du hast 2 Keys von dem Gewinnspiel hier gewonnen oder von sonst wo? Bitte keine Verwirrungen.


----------



## LordofWar285 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wann wird  denn bekanntgegeben wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## IceBullet (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

im laufe der Woche soll man bescheid bekommen ob man gewonnen hat.


----------



## MMICHISURF (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hui...sind ja ne Menge Comments geworden !
Wünsch trotzdem allen Glück. 
Ist jetzt mein 10. Gewinnspiel für nen Key , Lady Luck ist mir irgendwie nicht hold.
Hoffe als langjähriger PC Games Abonnent wird der Lesegott mir helfen


----------



## Shadow744 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wer bei Amazon.de vorbestellt bekommt nen Beta-Key.   
www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R5DU6E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_i1
Wär der Preis nicht so hoch würd ichs wohl machen. 
Hoffe das ich hier einen gewinne.


----------



## Lenzmachine (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Importware FTW. Für PayPal Nutzer kann ich http://www.gameseek.co.uk/ empfehlen. Selbst mit Porto und Versand kostet SC2 zur Zeit 40 euro. Diese viel zu hohen EU Preise bin ich schon länger nicht gewillt zu zahlen.
Nur dort gibts keinen Beta-Key ;p


----------



## Sirak (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> Wer bei Amazon.de vorbestellt bekommt nen Beta-Key.
> www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R5DU6E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_i1
> Wär der Preis nicht so hoch würd ichs wohl machen.
> Hoffe das ich hier einen gewinne.


Ja sitmmt, aber wenn man das Spiel sowieso kaufen will, dann ist es sicher eine Überlegung wert. Wie es scheint wird nun die Anzahl an Beta-Testern in die höhe schnellen, da wohl sehr viele Leute über Amazon an einen Key kommen werden. Das deutet wiederum auf ein Endstadium in den Tests hin, Stichwort Server-Stabilität mit vielen Usern.


----------



## horror41 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Wäre echt schön, wenn PCGames die Ergebnisse bis morgen Abend hinbekommen würde.. Dann wüsste man, ob man bei Amazon bestellen sollte (wenn man bis morgen, dort bestellt, bekommt man Freitag den Key  )..
Deshalb wäre ne Äußerung wanns Ergebnisse gibt bzw. falls vorhanden, ein Post der 300 Gewinnernamen echt ne tolle Sache.. 
ThX


----------



## Tarragon (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



horror41 schrieb:


> Wäre echt schön, wenn PCGames die Ergebnisse bis morgen Abend hinbekommen würde.. Dann wüsste man, ob man bei Amazon bestellen sollte (wenn man bis morgen, dort bestellt, bekommt man Freitag den Key  )..
> Deshalb wäre ne Äußerung wanns Ergebnisse gibt bzw. falls vorhanden, ein Post der 300 Gewinnernamen echt ne tolle Sache..
> ThX


+1

das wäre wirklich sehr praktisch, ja!


----------



## Nina_Freu (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

 finde ich auch ;> , das es echt schön wäre wenn die Gewinner/innen bekanntgegeben werden , da ich die Beta so gerne spielen würde o.o! aber falls ich nicht gewinnen sollte , gönne ich es den 300 Gewinner/innen auch von herzen ;>! LG.


----------



## vreydas (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

schon merkwürdig das PC Games keinen Update in Ihre News macht. Mich würde brennend interessieren was nun sache ist.


----------



## N1xxT3R (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jo is komisch das gar nichts an feedback kommt...


----------



## klumpone (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Stimmt - sehr schade ;-/


----------



## Sirak (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Jo, hoffe auch, dass zumindest irgendein offizieller Kommentar von PCGames hier mal auftaucht....


----------



## kosche2 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das waren 20 Wörter Kommentare, wie lange kann es dauern die durchzulesen....


----------



## Nina_Freu (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

  ich hab ja nur eine Vermutung aber die muss natürlich noch lange nicht stimmen!
;>!

Nämlich das die Keys am 30.04.2010 von Blizzard verschickt werden. (u.a auch die Amazon Betakeys von den Vorbestellern    ).

(die Angaben sind ohne Gewähr! basieren nur auf einer Vermutung) )!


----------



## Leibowitz (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

@ Nina Das kann natürlich durchaus sein.

Ich denke jedoch, dass es einigen Leuten hier auch um eine Bekanntgabe der Gewinnerpostings bzw. Poster geht, damit man quasi was hat, "worüber" und anschließend "worauf" man sich freuen kann.


----------



## jokaimbo (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich hab auch noch nicht vorbestellt aber....

nur mal nebenbei....

Man kann bei Amazon die Bestellung einfach stornieren bis das Spiel rauskommt und woanders bestellen.

Sehen uns Ingame.

Mal später... mal früher.....


----------



## marcelbenson (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Auch mal nebenbei....wenn man fragen würde kriegt man auch eine Antwort...
(Ich kann was das angeht nur spekulieren, aber als ich das erste mal auf die Pinnwand von Florian Stangl (siehe Moderation) geschrieben habe, bekam ich schon nach 5 Minuten eine Antwort... das war noch vor zwei Tagen (geantwortet worden ist mir damals die Information über Verschickungszeitpunkt der Updates und Bewertung der Gedichte/Texte (siehe weiter unten in denKommentaren...)) Da sie aber gerade erst mit der Bewertung begonnen hatten lautete der Versendungstermin noch  "diese Woche".... man  könnte ja jetzt nochmal nachfragen wie weit sie jetzt mit den Einsendungen sind....


----------



## marcelbenson (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

...Und man könnte vielleicht damit rechnen einen genaueren Termin zu erfahren...


----------



## marcelbenson (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich hab mich nochmal erkundigt und mir ist auf die Frage nach dem genaueren Tag der Veröffenlichung der Gewinnertexte folgendes vom Moderator (siehe oben:FlorianStangl) genannt worden:

"Hallo,
die Gewinner sind gezogen, aber die Keys sind noch nicht da. Wir rechnen morgen damit."

Ergo wir können schon bald möglicherweise schon morgen mit den Ergebnissen rechen (Stand 29.4.)


----------



## Garuda25 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

"gezogen"? wurde jetzt doch gelost?


----------



## IDkey (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich vermute es wurden gute Kommentare rausgesucht und unter diesen wurden dann die Keys verlost...

Hoffentlich waren es nicht viel mehr als 300 gute Kommentare


----------



## marcelbenson (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Kann mal jemand wenn er den Link zur Gewinnspielauswertung findet hier reinschreiben?


----------



## LordofWar285 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hat jetzt schon einer einen Key bekommen?


----------



## teddyoojo (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Die Menge tobt und lechzt nach Beta-Keys
Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Grey--Fox (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*



teddyoojo schrieb:


> Die Menge tobt und lechzt nach Beta-Keys
> Mich eingeschlossen.



wenn man mal davon ausgehen kann das die heute versendet werden
kann es nicht mehr so lange dauern.

Würde mir ja ein bei amazon holen. 
Aber eigentlich will ich die collectors edition


----------



## LordofWar285 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Das beantwortet meine frage nicht!^^


----------



## Hupaxer (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

bin schon voll angespannt


----------



## marcelbenson (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

grmgr hat einer ne Ahnung wann genau das rauskommt?


----------



## maxilink (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

würd ich auch gern wissen^^ ....würde auch meiner F5-taste gut tun


----------



## Carvax (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

kanns auch, kaum noch abwarten


----------



## LordofWar285 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Ich will das jetzt wissen!


----------



## maxilink (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wahrscheinlich sind dann genau wir diejenigen die keinen bekommen^^


----------



## LordofWar285 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wahrscheinlich^^


----------



## Grey--Fox (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Naja gibt nur 2 Möglichkieten 
jemand bekommt ein key und freut sich hier wie Sau (  noch nicht passiert ) 
oder er ist ein extremer suchti und zockt schon wie wild ( möglich O.o )

Gegen die Langeweile : 
http://firstpersontetris.com/


----------



## Battler81 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hmm, meint ihr denn, die Jungs von PCGames arbeiten an einem Freitag noch so lange?


----------



## Emerahl (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Hoffen wirs.


----------



## maxilink (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

pcgames is ja fertig mit ihrem teil (das auswählen der 300 kommentare), jetzt gehts darum dass blizzard die emails mit den keys an die gewinner schickt...


----------



## teddyoojo (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

ändert nichts drann das ne bekanntgabe der gewinner/ mal nen wort von pc games ganz schön wäre.


----------



## Carvax (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wo kann man sich sc2 runterladen, will wenn ich mal key hab gleich los legen


----------



## AUTRanger (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

wenn du nen key hast dann bei deinem bnet account


----------



## alterschwede93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

:`(


----------



## N1xxT3R (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa THX leute


----------



## Grey--Fox (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

scheiße


----------



## Emerahl (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

*sich freu*


----------



## alterschwede93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

da sind ja doppelte dabei


----------



## Grey--Fox (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

wie legal ist es sich sc2 bei amazon zu bestellen 
Key-Abgreifen und dann wieder abbestellen ?


----------



## atzek1 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

auf wiedersehen, reallife!! yeah!


----------



## N1xxT3R (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

@ Grey

is OK. Können die nix machen außer dich auf ne interne Blacklist setzen.


----------



## kidokido (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

endlich


----------



## N1xxT3R (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Key da! Bye )))


----------



## marcelbenson (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Dieser  Freak993 ist doppelt dabei seltsam.....


----------



## Leibowitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Gratulation an die Geinner! Sehen uns dann ingame. Wenn jemand ubermäßig schlecht spielt...dann bin ich es wahrscheinlich


----------



## Bettystar (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Ich liebe euch PC-Games  

Mal gucken vll. kommt ein Kuchen in den Podcast  

Noch eine Frage wer hat das eig. ausgesucht?


----------



## Grownz (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

VIELEN DANK!!

Bin dann mal Urlaub einreichen


----------



## nolleX (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, aber leider ist das Gewinnspiel jetzt ja so gut wie "sinnlos" geworden dank Amazon..
Trotzdem allen viel Spaß und danke an PCGames für solche Aktionen/Gewinnspiele 
Vlt. sieht man sich beim Zocken^^


----------



## maxilink (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

yeehaaa, hab auch einen bekommen  ...danke pcgames


----------



## N1xxT3R (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

21% beim dl.......Bronzeliga ich komme^^


----------



## Wonneproppen (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

uiui, vielen Dank


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Dankeschön!  Super Sache, ein Beitrag und glatt gewonnen. Jetz wird gezockt...äähhh gesaugt und mit a bissel Glück Morgen gezockt  
Glückwünsche auch an alle Anderen! Nehmt euch vor den Zerg in Acht, das könnt ich sein - wir sehen uns aufm Schlachtfeld.

Schönes Wochenende noch, etz gibbet Bier ins Gesicht!

Gut Nacht


----------



## calathes (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Wohoo endlich mal was gewonnen


----------



## Tarragon (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Sehr hübsch 

Hat sich das warten doch ausgezahlt!

Vielen lieben Dank!!


----------



## Pezzor (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

w00t endlich nen key!!!
thx pc games


----------



## lephro (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Vielen vielen lieben Danke PC Games !!!!
Ich glaube jetzt kann mir kaum noch jemand ein besseres Geburtstagsgeschenk machen


----------



## SirRufus (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Jawoll, einer von 300!! THIS IS SPART.. ähhh STARCRAAAFT!! ... ?
Ich freue mich jedenfalls, cu online 
GL & HF
;D


----------



## Dr-Brot (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Cool, danke für den Key!


----------



## Adamanthul (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls, wäre aber auch eine Schande wenn ich mit meinem Gedicht nicht gewonnen hätte.


----------



## kosche2 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

zehahahhaha got a key and now the world is mine


----------



## Battler81 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

(( nicht dabei, da fehlen aber auch 6. Sind nur 294 Gewinner...


----------



## JmCw (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Dann hab ich eben jetzt zwei  gerade gestern bei Amazon bestellt ^^
Naja, dann wird sich eben nen Kumpel von mir drüber freuen


----------



## entlach (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

juhu gewonnen


----------



## AUTRanger (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*


----------



## AUTRanger (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

was ist eigentlich wirklich mit den 6 verbleibenden keys?


----------



## Olla86 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

viele Dank!


----------



## Olla86 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

+n


----------



## Protoss (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Danke für den Key! An alle Gewinner: Man sieht sich dann im Battle.net


----------



## Shadow744 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Juhuu gewonnen. Vielen Dank PCG.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Danke!


----------



## Fisherman65 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Danke schön - und tschüss, muss downloaden


----------



## Hupaxer (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

GEIL GEIL GEIL danke  pc games


----------



## Tarum (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

YEAH vielen Dank 
freue mich schon auf die Beta


----------



## Krinox (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Endlich Danke das wird ein geiles wochenende!!^^


----------



## slurma (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

hell!! it's about tiiiiiimmmee!!!!! 
NICE


----------



## Zerios (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Ich habe SC2 heruntergeladen und installiert, aber der Patch 10 der sich danach installiert beginnt immer wieder vom neuen, kennt wer die Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Adihash1337 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

cool danke, freu mich schon


----------



## NeroCor (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Ahhh,
der Hammer!
Ich liebe euch!


----------



## Bloggen (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

@Zerios
Bist du sicher, dass du den Patch 10 installierst? Die Patch Notes zeigt nämlich nur die letzte 2 Patches (also Patch 9 und 10 Es hat aber mit deinem aktuelle Update nichts zu tun). Welche Version es gerade Updatet siehst oben links. Es muss bis zu Version 0.12.0.15133 updaten.

Bei mir dauert es schon 30 Minuten und bin gerade bei 0.10.0.1 usw.


----------



## Petruslol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Ich DANKE euch vielmals, Key gerade im Postfach gefunden! =D


----------



## klopo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

die übrigen hat sich pcgames wohl selber genommen ^^
schade das einer 2 gekriegt hat und ich keinen,
aber so is das leben halt, wünsch allen viel spaß bei der beta


----------



## Brokensword (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

steh in der liste, hab aber kein key bekommen


----------



## Arhey (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Vielen Dank!
Gestern Key bekommen und direkt angespielt.


----------



## Don123 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Hab meinen Beta Key grade gefunden. Ich freu mich riesig und wünsche denen, die einen haben, ebenfalls viel Spaß, und denen, die keinen haben, viel Glück fürs nächste mal.


----------



## GameZocker92 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Bin eben am Patchen und dann direkt mal anzocken 
Danke PcGames ^^

MfG


----------



## Yairo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Vielen Dank für den Key, jetzt wird generdet


----------



## Rayndi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys für Blizzards Strategiespiel*

Danke danke, ich habe ebenfalls gewonnen!  "Problem" nur, dass ich das Spiel vorgestern vorbestellt habe, und somit noch einen Key + extra Invite habe. Ich hoffe nun, dass die Version bei Amazon, sprich die deutsche, nicht gecuttet sein wird!


----------



## DerGoettinger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Schönes Ding ! Danke !


----------



## drotar (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Vielen Dank auch von mir! Werde mich gleich ins Getümmel stürzen. Man sieht sich ingame!


----------



## sariq (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Hat mich gestern positiv überrascht, vielen Dank pcgames!


----------



## ZloUmOE (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Starcraft 2: Gewinnen Sie einen von 300 Beta-Keys - Gewinner stehen fest*

Danke PcGames! Jetzt bin ich fürs kommende 3v3 gewappnet


----------

